# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином

## Mazda52

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО/ПРО
Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ОТУЧЕННАЯ

Сборник конфигураций от СОФТ-БАЛАНС
*

----------


## Mazda52

Конфигурацией завладел, спасибо base_1c
Хочу эмуль навалять, незнаю, может что и получится
Присоединяйтесь...

----------


## uzerdv

Всем привет, помогите обойти защиту (ДАЛИОНУправлениеМагазино  ) - Dalion_1_2_07.
 Надо очень

----------


## FedorNNN

Привет, коллеги! Подскажите и мне, плиз, кто знает - как обойти ключ для Далион ПРО Управление магазином. У нас редакция 1.2. Тоже ОЧЕНЬ надо.

----------


## Nattalija

Удалось ли кому-нибудь эмулировать ключи от "Далион: Управление магазином"?

----------


## mazatrackers

а какой там тип ключей вообще используется?
hasp sentinel guardant?

Added: ну вообще при любом раскладе чтобы сделать нормальный эмуль нужна программа и физический доступ к ключу.

----------


## Nattalija

В Далионе используется guardant.

----------


## Mazda52

> Удалось ли кому-нибудь эмулировать ключи от "Далион: Управление магазином"?


Достойного эмуля не встречал, хотя были непристойные предложения...:)
Острая необходимость в нем отпала, вынужден был отказатся.

----------


## mazatrackers

> В Далионе используется guardant.


Guardant можно замулить без проблем.
Я бы даже мог выделить граббер под это дело, но есть подводный камень.
помимо основной памяти в гвардах используется алгоритм - вопрос ответ.
Опишу подробнее: программа при выполнении некоторой функции спрашивает ключ.
Если ключ ответил - функция выполняется. причём запрос идёт с паролем доступа к ключу.
шифрованный пароль зашит в программе.  примерно образно так.
То есть самим вам не получится никак заэмулить, даже если дать вам граббер ключа.
Вообщем всё сводится к доступу к ключу и программе.

----------


## Muhin555

> Guardant можно замулить без проблем.
> Я бы даже мог выделить граббер под это дело, но есть подводный камень.
> помимо основной памяти в гвардах используется алгоритм - вопрос ответ.
> Опишу подробнее: программа при выполнении некоторой функции спрашивает ключ.
> Если ключ ответил - функция выполняется. причём запрос идёт с паролем доступа к ключу.
> шифрованный пароль зашит в программе.  примерно образно так.
> То есть самим вам не получится никак заэмулить, даже если дать вам граббер ключа.
> Вообщем всё сводится к доступу к ключу и программе.


так вот, пароль зашитый в программе можно получить и без ключа причем в чистом виде....  а вот для эмуля нужен доступ к железному ключу....

----------


## mazatrackers

> так вот, пароль зашитый в программе можно получить и без ключа причем в чистом виде....  а вот для эмуля нужен доступ к железному ключу....


я про это и имел ввиду, что в целом нужен доступ и к программе и к ключу.

----------


## nachalnikdirek

пришлите дамп, очень надо
peshitepisma@yandex.ru

далион управление предприятием сеть или инструкцию как самому сделать дамп

----------


## MrDemo

ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином отправьте плиззз мне тоже на мыло djalilov_kamil@mail.ru

----------


## base_1c_1

Далион 1.2.10.3

http://depositfiles.com/files/7lsdm8ze9

----------


## MrDemo

> Далион 1.2.10.3
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/7lsdm8ze9


 спасибо огромной а таблетка от жадности есть ?

----------


## base_1c_1

> спасибо огромной а таблетка от жадности есть ?


С таблеткой проблема. Никто не может сделать!
Могу снять дамп ключа.

----------


## MrDemo

отправь плиззз на почту

----------


## base_1c_1

> отправь плиззз на почту


Нужна программа для снятия дампа.
Старой у меня не осталось

----------


## n_b

Ребята, по ссылке нет ничего. Скиньте кто-нибудь, что-нибудь на n_b@mail.ru. Если есть документация, то и ей рад буду.

----------


## Samirko

есть и документация, выложу в архив куда нить. Ребята как сделать дамп ключа?! есть и программа и ключ на одном компе, хочу поставить на еще 2 компа. оч надо срочно это сделать

----------


## intser

Кого-нибудь интересует еще Далион? Есть опыт по установке на несколько компов.

----------


## trade70

Ошибаешься) Я тоже так думал ранее, пока удавалось эмулить типа LZ. Проще заимулить hasp.
В паблики этих эмулей не найдешь, ток у специалистов. Утилей под 5 гвардант нет, ток у спецов.

---------- Post added at 08:32 ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 ----------




> Кого-нибудь интересует еще Далион? Есть опыт по установке на несколько компов.


Да есть определенный интерес

----------


## Pashahome

Так кто-нить разобрался? Очень нужен кейген для Далион лайт. Он там программный

----------


## un701

Меня интересует.

----------


## Yurissum

> Меня интересует.


Защита с модулей защиты снимается декомпилятором. (Инфостарт Вам в помощь) А далее правка кода дабы отучить от жадности. Насчет версии лайт думаю проблем не будет. А вот в версии проф проблемы. Типа обращения к ключу защиты при расчете цен в документах. Насчитал порядка десятка обращений. Декомпилируете - увидите. Поэтому придется писать свой код. Оно Вам надо?! Хотя сказать по правде в линейке продуктов на базе 8 платформы защита у всех слабая. Разработчики думаю это знают. Поэтому и не выкладывают открыто программы для скачивания. Для сравнения приведу компанию Атол. Хоть это и не 1С но у них бери и качай. Хотя и там мне удавалось обойти защиту в ранних версиях. Защиту программ проверяю чисто из любопытства. А так пользуюсь только лицензионным софтом чего и Вам желаю.

----------


## Sanella_nt

И меня интересует

----------


## brom777

может глупость скажу...
в Acronis есть функция Universal Restore:Быстрое восстановление отказавшей системы на отличающееся оборудование. 
и если установить лицензионный софт, а потом сделать клон системы, то можно этот клон на другие компы ставить...
с аппаратными ключами наверное эта кухня непрокатит...

----------


## brom777

А где можно скачать Далион Лайт?
уже обыскался

----------


## Sanek_kop

Если у кого есть конфигурация Далион Лайт дайте, ПЛИЗ! (Нужна конфа для адоптации обработки под эту конфигурацию).

----------


## Badma879

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на типовую обработку Свертка базы (ЗакрытиеПериода.epf) для Далион: Управление магазином УНО ред. 1.2 (1с8.1). 
Или каким образом можно вручную почистить в базе все данные, кроме номенклатуры.

----------


## GazNiyas

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите пожалуйста...
Ищу cf-ник от последней редакции ДАЛИОН Управление Магазином ПРО.
Хочу подсмотреть как Далион реализовал выгрузку в Битрикс на версии ПРО для реализации данного функционала на версии УНО.
Спасибо большое заранее.

----------


## Badma879

проблема решена

----------


## GazNiyas

*Badma879*, т.е.?
твой пост по твоему вопросу был или по моему?

----------


## Badma879

по моему вопросу все сделал, хотел привязать к своему сообщению, но вышло так.

----------


## wminf

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста ссылкой на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином, cf или установка, без разницы.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## GazNiyas

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста ссылкой на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином, cf или установка, без разницы.
> Заранее спасибо!


Привет. 
До вечера терпит?
Если да то давай адрес почты, вечером закину.

----------


## GazNiyas

Лови!

----------

wminf (01.11.2013)

----------


## natte

помогите, пожалуйста. не знаю что делать. Есть установленная 1С, есть диск с Далионом, есть ключ-флешка к далиону. Но при установке Далион не подхватывается, открывается только 1с. Что делать? в программных файлах на жестком диске папка далион загрузилась, но файла exe нет.

---------- Post added at 21:39 ---------- Previous post was at 21:30 ----------

помогите, пожалуйста. не знаю что делать. Есть установленная 1С, есть диск с Далионом, есть ключ-флешка к далиону. Но при установке Далион не подхватывается, открывается только 1с. Что делать? в программных файлах на жестком диске папка далион загрузилась, но файла exe нет.

----------


## GazNiyas

> помогите, пожалуйста. не знаю что делать. Есть установленная 1С, есть диск с Далионом, есть ключ-флешка к далиону. Но при установке Далион не подхватывается, открывается только 1с. Что делать? в программных файлах на жестком диске папка далион загрузилась, но файла exe нет.


из выше сказанного ничего не понятно, что делаете и что конкретно не получается!
информационную базу создали?

если хотите получить адекватный ответ то желательно распишите все действия по шагам детально...

----------


## kozibon

Вопрос актуален.Есть лицензия на Лайт,при переносе базы на 2 комп,требует лицензию,как обойти ее.
Чтобы на 2-х ПК были одинаковые базы и выгружать их,

----------


## chikanovsergey

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Далион Управление магазином, если есть версия ПРО. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kozibon

1с совместимо ,все что есть

----------


## VADEUS

Доброе время суток !!! помогите с ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Проф есть у кого не буть таблетка киньте плиз очень надо 1c.ru@mail.ru

----------


## kozibon

еще никто не сделал!

----------


## lmodl

Ищу cf-ник от последней редакции ДАЛИОН Управление Магазином ПРО, помогите плиз.

----------


## юлия90345

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Далион Управление магазином, если есть версия ПРО. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Далион Управление магазином


 - Держите: *УСТАНОВКА 1.2.17.01*

----------

Black raven (30.05.2014), T72 (29.09.2014), юлия90345 (26.05.2014)

----------


## юлия90345

спасибо

----------


## юлия90345

Установила. она просит ключ. Что ей сделатьИ

---------- Post added at 20:21 ---------- Previous post was at 20:05 ----------

Пожалуйста помогите

---------- Post added at 20:28 ---------- Previous post was at 20:21 ----------




> - Держите: *УСТАНОВКА 1.2.17.01*


"Ключ защиты не найден" что делатьИ

----------


## Ukei

- Совместимые конфигурации в отличии от типовых имеют защиту в 90% случаев. Выхода 2: искать того, кто сломает или учить язык 1С и ломать самостоятельно.

----------


## юлия90345

А сколько стоит взломать?

---------- Post added at 21:56 ---------- Previous post was at 21:43 ----------

напишите на: 89034588755@bk.ru

----------


## Ukei

- Зависит от сложности защиты. Цифры не назову, просто не интересовался.

----------


## юлия90345

а кто может сделать?

---------- Post added at 23:42 ---------- Previous post was at 21:57 ----------

В 1слансере удалили мою заявку. Помогите решить задачу.

----------


## Ukei

> В 1слансере удалили мою заявку.


 - Само собой, официально такие вещи спрашивать не стоит, только в личку.

----------


## юлия90345

Вообще послали подальше

---------- Post added at 00:03 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

блин, мне срочно надо!

----------


## base_1c

Могу снять дамп с ключа NFR.
Если кто-нибудь сможет сделать эмулятор - буду очень признателен!

----------


## юлия90345

А мне это как пригодится?

----------


## novosib8

> Требуется конфигурация ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином, предпочтеноие отдается версии проф или сеть.
> За неимением никаких вариантов, буду рад любой версии.
> 
> Эмулятор, дамп ключа, хоть что то же лишним не будет.
> 
> Премного благодарен всему интернет сообществу!



тоже очень надо!!

----------


## taker.andy

> Лови!


 аможет поделиться ссылкой на далион таблеткой от жданости и еще чем не жалко
andyrobinzon70@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 16:05 ---------- Previous post was at 16:05 ----------




> Лови!


 а можешь поделиться ссылкой на далион таблеткой от жданости и еще чем не жалко?
andyrobinzon70@yandex.ru

----------


## stmiha

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Установлена лицензионная версия "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" Сеть, ред. 1.2 (1.2.17.02) -установили на сервер, чтобы несколько пользователей могли подключаться в удаленном доступе. Но возникла проблема ,если одновременно заходят двое ,то у одного пишет что  "ключ защиты не найден". Когда покупали ПО нам сказали что мы сможем несколько человек в ней работать.Но оказалось,что куплена только 1 лицензия. И теперь необходимо докупать. В пособии написано что в терминальном режиме может работать только "Управление магазином ПРО", а Сеть только обмены из разных баз(Распределенная информационная база). С обменами и разными базами не хотим заморачиваться, удобнее работать в одной базе.
Эммуляторы не можем найти. 
Помогите может кто-то знает решение проблемы и сможет помочь. Готовы сотрудничать за оплату.

----------


## uzerdv

Всем доброго дня, есть в наличии "Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.4 (1.4.7.42)" , если кому надо, пишите. Вышлю на мыло. Так же если есть у кого документация по ней, прошу поделиться. Буду признателен.

----------


## ifake_777

> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Установлена лицензионная версия "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" Сеть, ред. 1.2 (1.2.17.02) -установили на сервер, чтобы несколько пользователей могли подключаться в удаленном доступе. Но возникла проблема ,если одновременно заходят двое ,то у одного пишет что  "ключ защиты не найден". Когда покупали ПО нам сказали что мы сможем несколько человек в ней работать.Но оказалось,что куплена только 1 лицензия. И теперь необходимо докупать. В пособии написано что в терминальном режиме может работать только "Управление магазином ПРО", а Сеть только обмены из разных баз(Распределенная информационная база). С обменами и разными базами не хотим заморачиваться, удобнее работать в одной базе.
> Эммуляторы не можем найти. 
> Помогите может кто-то знает решение проблемы и сможет помочь. Готовы сотрудничать за оплату.


Работа возможна только как вы и написали один пользователь:

Вам надо:

1) Купить лицензию 1С на 2 пользователей или пропатчить файл backbas.dll или backend.dll (какой лоя 8,1 для 8,2 точно не помню но один из них), скрипты в интеренете есть гуглите (но это нарушение лицензии 1С > при проверке - штрафф)
2) Придётся патчить терминальный сервер (так как будет выбивать с пользователя при логине через RDP), что тоже явзяется нарушение лицензии Microsoft > при проверке штрафф
3) Купить доп лицензию Далион, стоит она 15к рублей, присылают файл, патчите ключ получаете два рабочих места. Также нужно перенастроить обращение к ключу через сеть.

Только при соблюдении всех трёх пунктов у вас всё будет работать.

----------


## Cobranet

Народ есть ли у кого файл лицензии Далион на 5 и выше пользователей, чтобы можно было его прошить в ключ. Скиньте на мыло пожалуйста: Cobranet@mail.ru

----------


## bitgame

> Народ есть ли у кого файл лицензии Далион на 5 и выше пользователей, чтобы можно было его прошить в ключ. Скиньте на мыло пожалуйста: Cobranet@mail.ru


 какой у вас ключ? 
если guardant sign, то чужой файл лицензий вам ничем не поможет. не подойдет.
если guardant stelth II, то файл лицензий не пишется в ключ =) лицензия просто "вяжется" на уникальный ID ключа и расшифровывается через алго ключа

---------- Post added at 07:10 ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 ----------

блин, забыл за чем пришел =)
если у кого сохранилась версия sblicsrv ниже 1.0.0.25 скиньте, пожалуйста, в личку. буду благодарен

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.25.02*

Установка (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gds280 (04.03.2015), sizeoff (17.01.2015), VADEUS (01.10.2015)

----------


## Agapov_h

Люди у кого есть последний далион, что бы шел обмен с бух 3.0 (35-36) релизом

----------


## zlaya333

Народ, поделитесь ссылкой на ключ, нужно для тестирования...

----------


## Agapov_h

Народ у кого есть "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО"

----------


## Avatar_101

А может кто нибудь поделиться долион таблеткой от жданости киньте на Avatar_101@mail.ru

----------


## shadow326

Мне тоже, если кому не жалко) shadow326@inbox.uz

----------


## Весталка

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. Есть программа 1с Диалон, нужно срочно данные из нее перенести в 1С бухгалтерию  xml и стандартный перенос не получается. dt файлы формируются, но требуется ключ. Работаю дистанционно взять оригиналы ключей нет возможности. Как можно dt файлы перенести из Диалона в бухгалтерию?

----------


## Cobranet

Что-то вы говорите совсем не то... как вы dt файл хотите перенести в Бухгалтерию И?
Тут разные структуры данных и для того, чтобы перенести данные из 1С далион в 1С Бухгалтерию предприятия, вам надо либо воспользоваться стандартной обработкой из далиона по выгрузке данных в бухгалтерию. Либо пригласить специалиста чтобы написал вам обмен посредством конфигурации "Конвертация данных"

----------


## Весталка

Не получается xml выгрузить. И стандартная выгрузка не получается. Как мне объяснили, при выгрузке не находят правил.

----------


## Cobranet

Чтобы получился xml файл надо выгрузить данные по определенным правилам. Эти правила идут в комплекте (если не ошибаюсь с Далионом, если Далион лицензионный, то правила можно запросить у софтбаланса либо у дилеров, через кого приобретали далион).

----------


## Ales-2007

При установке конфигурации Далион Сеть на пропатченный repack 8.2.19.106 устанавливается версия УНО и просит dalionnew.dll, если отправить искать говорит ключ защиты не найден, далион запускается но при каждом действии "ключ защиты не найден". В чем подвох?

----------


## Ukei

> В чем подвох?


 - В том, что Вы путаете защиту платформы с защитой конфигурации. У 1С не защищены почти только одни типовые решения.

----------


## Ardarik

Здравствуйте! Вышел новый релиз Управление магазином.Про, у кого нибудь есть релиз 1.2.26.12 И
Буду очень признателен
antaha@mail.ru

----------


## Ales-2007

> - В том, что Вы путаете защиту платформы с защитой конфигурации. У 1С не защищены почти только одни типовые решения.


 В том то и проблема, очень нужна вылеченная версия чуть больше чем лайт, в лайт даже внешние обработки по импорту из экселя запустились с ошибками и не работают.

----------


## Ukei

> очень нужна вылеченная версия


 - Увы, леченного Далиона не встречал никогда.

----------


## Ales-2007

А что с эмулями и прочей возней, тут народ уже несколько лет возится. Все безуспешно?

----------


## Tager Sl

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста. Есть программа 1с Диалон, нужно срочно данные из нее перенести в 1С бухгалтерию  xml и стандартный перенос не получается. dt файлы формируются, но требуется ключ. Работаю дистанционно взять оригиналы ключей нет возможности. Как можно dt файлы перенести из Диалона в бухгалтерию?


могу предложить вариант: давайте Ваш .dt (ссылки в личку достаточно) - получите .dt для бухгалтерии

----------


## ghp

Добрый день!

Можете поделиться ссылкой на ДАЛИОН:Управление магазином.УНО?
В идеале релизы с 1.2.19.04 по 1.2.25.05.. Или хотя бы 1.2.25.05..

----------


## ghp

Вопрос снят

----------


## volshebnik1

Нужен Далион 1.2.14.01 и выше, поделитесь ссылками..

---------- Post added at 17:48 ---------- Previous post was at 17:47 ----------

ну то есть древними конфами...

----------


## submix

нужен ДУМ-про 1,2,27 релиз

----------


## submix

1.2.27 не нужен.

Поделитесь, пжста, предыдущим релизом "Далион управление магазином ПРО" 1.2.26.

----------


## submix

1.2.26 уже тоже не нужен))

Поделитесь, пжста, нужен "Самоучитель. ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином."

---------- Post added at 18:33 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------

Поделитесь, пжста, нужен "Самоучитель. ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином."

----------


## mahmut1966

Кто нибудь может помощь с переходом с Далион УМ Лайт на ПРО ? Не безвозмездно.

----------


## i-Demon-i

> Кто нибудь может помощь с переходом с Далион УМ Лайт на ПРО ? Не безвозмездно.


   Могу помочь, что нужно поконкретней.

----------


## mahmut1966

> Могу помочь, что нужно поконкретней.


Все просто. Слетели ключи Далион Лайт. Активации закончились. Базы схранил. Спорить с Софтбалансом бесполезно. Нужно чтоб Далион был с кючом на 1 комп и перенести данные

----------


## НовенькийЯ

Поделитесь пожалуйста далионом последним, заранее огромное спасибо
sany81 Собака mail.ru

----------


## Goldys

> *Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.25.02*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


 а скачать (я так понимаю) бесплатно не реально?

----------


## Ukei

> а скачать (я так понимаю) бесплатно не реально?


 - Вполне реально. По обеим ссылкам можно скачать абсолютно бесплатно.

----------


## volshebnik1

Скажите, а где хотя бы обновления и описания , пусть даже невылеченный ДАЛИОН можно скачатьИ Пробовал с e-mail даже зарегистрированного пользователя (купившего лицензионку) написать в службу поддержки, они так и не помогли, чтобы обновы свеженькие получать... Я не пойму, у них такая поддержка, что ничего не выспросишь что лиИ?

----------


## Ukei

- Отученного Далиона не встречал по-моему никогда, обновления под него практически не появляются, только установки, но ими тоже можно обновляться.

----------


## shadow326

Есть у кого любая версия Далион тренд? поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## PC_

Доброго дня.
Есть у кого ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ, релиз 1.2.28

Скиньте на
komimail <a> mail.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## Zerg118

Ищу "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2.28.04
Нужен офиц. дистрибутив
Кому не жалко почта zergkrsk <a> mail.ru

----------


## dcrave

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "Далион управление магазином лайт". 1.2.28. Очень надо.

----------


## NLObP

На данный момент есть дистрибы:
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО
Релиз 1.2.27.04
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином СЕТЬ
Релиз 1.2.27.04
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО
Релиз 1.2.27.04
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ
Релиз 1.2.11.10
Обновления:
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО
Релиз 1.2.28.06
Релиз 1.2.29.03
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО/СЕТЬ
Релиз 1.2.28.06
Релиз 1.2.29.03
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ
Релиз 1.2.11.10
Релиз 1.2.12.1

Возможно помогу "отучить" Далион) пишите в Telegram @UGarry или в лс

----------


## Ukei

> На данный момент есть дистрибы


 - Если есть возможность - выкладывайте. Коммерция ведется в другом разделе.

----------

cheha (21.05.2016)

----------


## NLObP

Да конечно, разбирайте) продавать обновы с дистрибами не думал)

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО
Релиз 1.2.27.04 | Обновление 1.2.28.06 | Обновление 1.2.29.03

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином СЕТЬ
Релиз 1.2.27.04 | Обновление 1.2.28.06 | Обновление 1.2.29.03

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО
Релиз 1.2.27.04 | Обновление 1.2.28.06 | Обновление 1.2.29.03

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ
Релиз 1.2.11.10 | Обновление 1.2.11.10 | Обновление 1.2.12.1

----------


## Ukei

- Спасибо, вот только вместо 


> Релиз 1.2.27.04


 лежит обновление. ;) Есть возможность поправить ссылку?

----------


## NLObP

Не вижу как отредактировать сообщение)
http://depositfiles.com/files/5w1r3gabd

----------

Ukei (14.01.2016)

----------


## Avatar_101

помоги пожалуйста отлучить версию про

----------


## elsytul

То же интересно. Как то в лансере просматривал "работу" и наткнулся на топ. Смысл в слудующем, там чел хотел перенести из чегото (1С) в Далион. Дак вот - люди , которые подписывались на задание имели "рабочий эмуль на Далион". По сабжу имею лицензию в одном ключе на 9 юзеров. Вот если был у меня эмуль Далиона (Про) то можно было бы в распределенках ставить его локально...... а то задолбала ситуация с потерей ключей.... а где инет говененький ваще труба!!! 
Инфу слать на elsytul@gmail.com :)

---------- Post added at 05:52 ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 ----------

То же интересно. Как то в лансере просматривал "работу" и наткнулся на топ. Смысл в слудующем, там чел хотел перенести из чегото (1С) в Далион. Дак вот - люди , которые подписывались на задание имели "рабочий эмуль на Далион". По сабжу имею лицензию в одном ключе на 9 юзеров. Вот если был у меня эмуль Далиона (Про) то можно было бы в распределенках ставить его локально...... а то задолбала ситуация с потерей ключей.... а где инет говененький ваще труба!!! 
Инфу слать на elsytul@gmail.com :)

----------


## Cobranet

> Возможно помогу "отучить" Далион) пишите в Telegram @UGarry или в лс


Добрый день. Сколько будет стоить отучить Далион Проф?
Может уже есть эмуль ключика? слать на cobranet@mail.ru

----------


## NLObP

1_2_29_04 

УНО/СЕТЬ http://goo.gl/iLqw4j
ПРО         http://goo.gl/n06My5

---------- Post added at 07:10 ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 ----------

если ссылки не работают по вот на депозите:

УНО/СЕТЬ 
ПРО

----------

Ukei (25.01.2016)

----------


## azamatrx

Помогите пожалуйста с таблетками azamatrx@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.04*

Установка/обновление, авторская сборка::

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО", релиз 1.2.29.04*

Установка/обновление, авторская сборка::

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.04*

Установка/обновление, авторская сборка::

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ЛАЙТ", релиз 1.2.12.1*

Установка/обновление, авторская сборка::

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ЛАЙТ ОЕМ", релиз 1.2.12.1*

Установка/обновление, авторская сборка::

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Adriano (06.02.2016), ashnazgarrot (08.02.2016), i-Demon-i (09.03.2016), Ruslan572 (07.02.2017)

----------


## NLObP

Релиз 1.2.29.05 - УНО/СЕТЬ ПРО
При получении нескольких ТТН от поставщика с одинаковыми номером, датой и идентификатором добавлена возможность ручного выбора ИД накладной ЕГАИС. Автоматическая привязка справки Б к ТНН поставщика в такой ситуации невозможна, выдается сообщение "По справке Б найдено более одной ТТН!". Выбор ИД ЕГАИС осуществляется в момент подтверждения, отклонения ТТН ЕГАИС.
В ТТН ЕГАИС:
В табличную часть добавлены колонки: емкость, содержание спирта, производитель и импортер номенклатуры ЕГАИС. Часть полей по умолчанию скрыта.
Добавлена возможность открытия полей из табличной части ТТН ЕГАИС по лупе из командной панели табличной части.
В печатную форму добавлен вывод емкости.
Добавлена возможность выполнять сверку по алкоголю с поставщиком через xml. Формат xml файла основан на имеющихся файлах сверки от поставщиков.
Добавлена возможность построения журнала по розничной реализации алкогольной продукции при отключенном учете партий по фирмам.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.
Исправлена ошибка загрузки номенклатуры с пустым кратким наименованием - выводилось ОбъектXDTO.
Исправлена ошибка формирования алкогольной декларации, если по фирме/обособленному подраздению отсутствует оборот. Для корректного формирования декларации необходимо указать список торговых объектов при формировании декларации.
Исправлена ошибка дублирования кодов видов алкогольной продукции в РИБ при обновлении. Для исправления ситуации с дублями кодов в поставке обновления доступна обработка по пути ExtFiles\Алкоголь\
Идентификатор справки Б в ТТН ЕГАИС сделан недоступным для редактирования.
Исправлена ошибка работы с ТТН ЕГАИС одновременно с нескольких рабочих мест.

----------

Adriano (06.02.2016)

----------


## NLObP

А в чем заключается авторская сборка?)

----------


## Ukei

> в чем заключается авторская сборка?


 - В отсутствии оригинальной. )

----------


## ozhvankov

Уважаемые коллеги подскажите где взять рабочий эмулятор ключа для про?!


Странная ситуация с Далион - больше месяца(после оплаты) не могут переоформить с уно на про ... 

сильно тормозит процесс - прошу помочь.

буду признателен за помощь.

заранее благодарен.

ozhvankov@gmail.com

----------


## NLObP

1.2.29.06 ПРО УНО/СЕТЬ
В новом релизе:

1. Форма журнала по розничной реализации алкогольной продукции приведена в соответствие с примером заполнения ФС РАР. 
2. Добавлен групповой запрос по номенклатуре в обработке по сопоставлению номенклатуры ЕГАИС. 
3. Добавлено обновление данных по производителю/импортеру при запросе данных о номенклатуре из ЕГАИС. 
4. Добавлена обработка ситуации при получении от поставщика двух и более ТТН ЕГАИС с незаполненным идентификатором документа. 
5. Расширен состав выводимой информации при невозможности обработать сообщение ЕГАИС со справкой Б к ТТН. 
6. Обновлены модули работы с DataMobile. 
7. Исправлены выявленные ошибки. 
-Исправлена ошибка определения производителя, если производитель входит в таможенный союз. 
-Исправлена ошибка отправки по почте, если требуется вход на сервер перед отправкой. 
-Исправлена ошибка создания приходной накладной на основании ТТН ЕГАИС при нулевом фактическом количестве, если НДС начисляется сверху. 
-Исправлена ошибка возможности непосредственного удаления ряда объектов в роли ДатаМобайлАдминистратор. 
-Исправлена ошибка вывода ОКС в реестре документов.

----------

Ukei (09.02.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*Конфигурации "СОФТ-БАЛАНС*
*Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином УНО/СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.06 от 08.02.2016*

Вылеченный cf:
УНО | СЕТЬ

*Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.06 от 08.02.2016*

Вылеченный cf:
ПРО

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

P.P.S. Если у кого есть свежий Далион: ТРЕНД, киньте cf в личку, будет лечение

----------

alex125it (15.02.2016), NLObP (16.02.2016), romli (19.02.2016)

----------


## NLObP

> *Конфигурации "СОФТ-БАЛАНС*
> *Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином УНО/СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.06 от 08.02.2016*
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> УНО | СЕТЬ
> 
> *Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.06 от 08.02.2016*
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> ...


Есть ТРЕНД, скину, а как с обновлениями? Выходят сейчас часто из-за ЕГАИСа будь он не ладен))

----------


## Yotun

> Есть ТРЕНД, скину, а как с обновлениями? Выходят сейчас часто из-за ЕГАИСа будь он не ладен))


Без проблем, только дистрибутивы нужны. УМ кстати вроде как уже 1.2.29.07 должен быть

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Далион: ТРЕНД", релиз 1.0.17.4 от И.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf, разблокированы все модули (Основная поставка + Ассортимент и Сеть + Маркетинг + Производство)
СКАЧАТЬ

При первом запуске необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками. Аналогично с выложенными ранее "Далион: Управление магазином"

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

NLObP (16.02.2016)

----------


## acertalk

Добрый день! Не подскажите где взять эмулятор на Далион:УМ ПРО
работающий на несколько пользователей. если есть можете поделиться. acrtalk@yandex.ru

----------


## NLObP

*1.2.29.07*
ПРО / УНО.СЕТЬ

----------

Ukei (20.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

> Есть ТРЕНД, скину


 - А есть возможность скинуть - пусть и старую - демку от Тренда? Спасибл.

----------


## acertalk

А есть эмулятор ключа, у меня конфигурация немного изменена.

----------


## Yotun

> А есть эмулятор ключа, у меня конфигурация немного изменена.


Эмулятора нет и в ближайшем будущем не предвидится в свободном доступе.

Если конфигурация изменена, то нужно немного поработать ручками и объединить доработанную конфигурацию и вылеченную

----------


## acertalk

а где и как его можно заполучить?

----------


## Yotun

> а где и как его можно заполучить?


Кого его?

----------


## NLObP

> - А есть возможность скинуть - пусть и старую - демку от Тренда? Спасибл.


Вот дистр Тренда 1.0.17.4

----------


## acertalk

> Кого его?


Эмулятор на далион про

----------


## Yotun

> Вот дистр Тренда 1.0.17.4


Это оригинал? А то по Трактиру почему-то свежих дистрибутивов они не выкладывают, только обновления

---------- Post added at 14:16 ---------- Previous post was at 14:16 ----------




> Эмулятор на далион про


Я ж писал уже, нет и не предвидится

----------


## NLObP

Трактир Head Office 1.0.19 крайний дистр лежит. А обнова 1.0.37.08

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином", релиз 1.2.29.07 от 08.02.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
УНО/СЕТЬ | ПРО

Вылеченный cf:
УНО | СЕТЬ | ПРО

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

Flex63 (05.03.2016), NLObP (21.02.2016), OLEG_B (28.02.2016), Ukei (20.02.2016), vany_mag (14.03.2016), Wanderer_R (25.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

andrerom (23.05.2016), cheha (21.05.2016), erotoman (20.06.2016), vany_mag (14.03.2016)

----------


## Yotun

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Далион: ТРЕНД", релиз 1.0.18.1 от 03.2016*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
СКАЧАТЬ

Вылеченный cf, разблокированы все модули (Основная поставка + Ассортимент и Сеть + Маркетинг + Производство)
СКАЧАТЬ

При первом запуске необходимо воспользоваться мастером поиска ключей с любыми настройками. 

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

alex125it (16.03.2016), NLObP (16.03.2016), Ukei (16.03.2016)

----------


## kolts

Так все таки лечение полное и позволяет работать или нет? Хочу себе установить но начал делать обработку обслуживания и выходит ошибка DalionPro >>> Функция: "тоВыполнитьДействие" Ошибка: Неверные параметры функции "ВыполнитьДействие"! Code: "0x80020009 - Ошибка.

----------


## Yotun

> Так все таки лечение полное и позволяет работать или нет? Хочу себе установить но начал делать обработку обслуживания и выходит ошибка DalionPro >>> Функция: "тоВыполнитьДействие" Ошибка: Неверные параметры функции "ВыполнитьДействие"! Code: "0x80020009 - Ошибка.


Какая конфигурация, какая версия? Последовательность действий, которая приводит к появлению такой ошибки?

----------


## kolts

Конфигурация Управление магазином ПРО 1.2.29.07. Делаю обработку обслуживания торгового оборудования. И когда в обработке управление кассами нажимаю загрузка во вкладке товары, показывается такая ошибка. Правда ничего не падает и обработка отрабатывает как надо. Но меня это конечно насторожило.

----------


## Yotun

> Конфигурация Управление магазином ПРО 1.2.29.07. Делаю обработку обслуживания торгового оборудования. И когда в обработке управление кассами нажимаю загрузка во вкладке товары, показывается такая ошибка. Правда ничего не падает и обработка отрабатывает как надо. Но меня это конечно насторожило.


Гляну вечером.

----------


## kolts

Не думаю что вы что-то увидите. Проблема скорей всего в моем конкретном случае, то есть когда обработка обслуживания самописная. Но меня интересует использовал ли кто-то в работе эту конфигурацию.

----------


## Yotun

А, вот оно что. Тогда надо сначала эту обработку на оригинальной базе проверить, возможно дело именно в ней. Возможно, она была сделана под более старый релиз Далиона..

В любом случае, если возникнут вопросы - пишите, попробуем разобраться вместе

----------


## kolts

Нет, обработка в процессе работы. Но основной вопрос не в данной конкретной ошибке. Она просто меня насторожила.Основной вопрос использовал ли кто то в работе эту вылеченную конфигурацию, могу ли я использовать ее в работе, будучи уверенным что в один прекрасный момент работа не станет.

----------


## Yotun

> Нет, обработка в процессе работы. Но основной вопрос не в данной конкретной ошибке. Она просто меня насторожила.Основной вопрос использовал ли кто то в работе эту вылеченную конфигурацию, могу ли я использовать ее в работе, будучи уверенным что в один прекрасный момент работа не станет.


На данный момент вылеченную конфигурацию скачали порядка 100 раз, жалоб не было до текущего момента

----------


## shoker009

выложите пожалуйста обновление, если у кого есть, "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" 1.2.30.01 ПРО от 15.04.2016

----------


## NLObP

> выложите пожалуйста обновление, если у кого есть, "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" 1.2.30.01 ПРО от 15.04.2016


https://yadi.sk/d/VEwcNzp1r3f5y

----------

alex125it (18.04.2016), OLEG_B (18.04.2016), shoker009 (18.04.2016), Well_81 (25.11.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

> https://yadi.sk/d/VEwcNzp1r3f5y


 это леченная версия?

---------- Post added at 17:40 ---------- Previous post was at 15:44 ----------

хотя спасибо сам пролечил

----------


## Yotun

> хотя спасибо сам пролечил


Теперь это не очень сложно, до определённого момента ))

Ну и от меня:
*СОФТ-БАЛАНС*

*Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином", релиз 1.2.30.01*

Оригинальный дистрибутив:
УНО/СЕТЬ | ПРО

Вылеченный cf:
УНО | СЕТЬ | ПРО

P.S. Лечение выкладывается исключительно в ознакомительных целях, если вам понравилась конфигурация, купите её

----------

msn2 (20.04.2016), NLObP (19.04.2016), OLEG_B (19.04.2016), Wanderer_R (20.04.2016), Well_81 (25.11.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

Ребята кто знает Почему при попытке получить информацию из ЕГАИС по всем УТМ выскакивает ошибка {Обработка.ОбменДаннымиСЕГ  АИС.МодульОбъекта}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Свойство)

----------


## NLObP

> Ребята кто знает Почему при попытке получить информацию из ЕГАИС по всем УТМ выскакивает ошибка {Обработка.ОбменДаннымиСЕГ  АИС.МодульОбъекта}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Свойство)


Попробовал на не отученном ДУМе: такая же ошибка - значит скоро еще выйдет релиз:)

----------

msn2 (20.04.2016)

----------


## Wanderer_R

Выложите пожалуйста  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Релиз 1.2.30.02
Спасибо.

----------


## NLObP

> Выложите пожалуйста  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Релиз 1.2.30.02
> Спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.com/3Opjh

----------

OLEG_B (04.05.2016), shoker009 (03.05.2016), Yotun (03.05.2016)

----------


## Wanderer_R

Спасибо, не уточнил. Далион УНО, ПРО (отученные)

----------


## NLObP

> Спасибо, не уточнил. Далион УНО, ПРО (отученные)


есть только оригинальные дистрибы и обновления, отученных с этой версии может уже и не быть

----------

Wanderer_R (03.05.2016)

----------


## Wanderer_R

> есть только оригинальные дистрибы и обновления, отученных с этой версии может уже и не быть


Жаль, но подождем, может кто нибудь выложит.

----------


## OLEG_B

Дак ломается в 3-15 если что

---------- Post added at 09:31 ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 ----------

установите/обновите ломанную потом замените в катологе где установлена 1с в папке с вашей версией 1с-ки катологе BIN файл DalionProNew.dll на этот http://rusfolder.com/44979667

----------

Wanderer_R (03.05.2016)

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Дак ломается в 3-15 если что


А можете выложить отученную последнюю версию УНО? Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 16:54 ---------- Previous post was at 16:32 ----------

Все, разобрался. Спасибо.

----------


## Cheine

ВСЁ! СДАЮСЬ ! Убил три дня на разбор этой всей лабутни ( вроде бы диплом программиста через месяц, но всё перепробовал, не работает корректно).

Я занимаюсь *дипломным проектом* ( создание сайта для конторы) , в этой конторе установлена 1с 8.1 и Далион лайт 1.2.12  ( лицензия (версия вроде бы как-то так) ). Искал рабочие версии платформы 1с в нете , нашёл 8.1 - не прёт , 8.2 - тоже брыкается, 8.3 - идёт под хр, у меня десятка, установил виртуалку Хрюши , поставил платформу 8.3 , пролечил , понял , что нужна конфигурация Далиона... Перерыл всё и всё, нашёл у вас и ещё на другом сайте , НО и там и там НЕТУ ВЫЛЕЧЕННЫХ ВЕРСИЙ. 
Уже всё перепробовал ! Скачал Далион ПРО (последние страницы этой темы ) ред. 1.2 (1.2.29.06) ( ВЫЛЕЧЕННЫЙ Мол) , поставил начисто.. Файлик в архиве, мол при первом запуске поиск лицензий включить .. Запустил .. НЕТ КЛЮЧЕЙ и всё тут. Попыток было нереально много.
При запуске про версии ( типпо вылеченной ) , запускает конфигуратор, а при запуске самой базы , пишёт мол нет файла Dalionpronew_Cr.dll .  Помогите ребята , диплом стоит. Мне нужно докопаться до всех категорий базы которую я скопировал на предприятии ( всем архивом ) . 
*Кто поможет и объяснит всё , нереально увеличит себе карму.* 

---------- Post added at 00:57 ---------- Previous post was at 00:56 ----------

p.s прочёл все ваши 16 страниц форума..

----------


## OLEG_B

На 10 Правой кнопкой по ярлыку 1с - запустить от имени администратора Не получиться напиши объясню подробнее Просто с утра ломы писать длинные тексты

---------- Post added at 03:12 ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 ----------

И не надо никаких виртуалок

----------


## Wanderer_R

На виртуалках прекрасно все работает.

----------


## OLEG_B

> На виртуалках прекрасно все работает.


.   Зачем расы виртуалкам отдавать

---------- Post added at 12:35 ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 ----------

Ресурсы то есть

----------


## Cheine

Ребята , пожалуйста - по теме.. 
Лайтовой версии взломанной нет ни у кого? 
И кто всё же поможет с установкой от А до Работоспособного Далиона?)

---------- Post added at 12:23 ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 ----------




> На 10 Правой кнопкой по ярлыку 1с - запустить от имени администратора Не получиться напиши объясню подробнее Просто с утра ломы писать длинные тексты
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:12 ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 ----------
> 
> И не надо никаких виртуалок


Теперь мне удобнее даже на Виртуалке это дело всё делать. Просто когда пробовал поставить на десятку , захломил ей систему, надо чистить.
Если не затруднит , прошу всё же помочь. :confused:

----------


## OLEG_B

> Ребята , пожалуйста - по теме.. 
> Лайтовой версии взломанной нет ни у кого? 
> И кто всё же поможет с установкой от А до Работоспособного Далиона?)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 ----------
> 
> 
> Теперь мне удобнее даже на Виртуалке это дело всё делать. Просто когда пробовал поставить на десятку , захломил ей систему, надо чистить.
> Если не затруднит , прошу всё же помочь. :confused:


Не затруднит Вопрос как и когда

----------


## Cheine

> Не затруднит Вопрос как и когда


Ну желательно - сегодня. Можно в скайпе, можно в Тим вивере, как  будет удобно тебе.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Ну желательно - сегодня. Можно в скайпе, можно в Тим вивере, как  будет удобно тебе.


хорошо через 2.5 часа опубликуй свой ящик свяжемся а то нефиг форум засорять

----------


## Wanderer_R

У нас там на виртуалках все. Системы и т.д. На одной чисто 1с Далион - проблем нет.

----------


## OLEG_B

> У нас там на виртуалках все. Системы и т.д. На одной чисто 1с Далион - проблем нет.


 повезло значит щедрые белые господа а я кручусь как могу

----------

Cheine (08.05.2016)

----------


## Cheine

Товарищи. Чем можно вылечить конфигурацию Далион лайт? Мб существуют программы какие нибудь? Потому , что проблема не решена.

----------


## Yotun

> Товарищи. Чем можно вылечить конфигурацию Далион лайт? Мб существуют программы какие нибудь? Потому , что проблема не решена.


Решения не существует в природе

----------


## NLObP

> Товарищи. Чем можно вылечить конфигурацию Далион лайт? Мб существуют программы какие нибудь? Потому , что проблема не решена.


напиши в лс

----------


## Cheine

Вы поверите, если я скажу, что форум не даёт мне это сделать?
1.jpg
Подозреваю , что это ограничения из за количества сообщений на форуме..

Прошу вас, оставьте другие контакты для связи. :confused:

----------


## NLObP

> Вы поверите, если я скажу, что форум не даёт мне это сделать?
> 1.jpg
> Подозреваю , что это ограничения из за количества сообщений на форуме..
> 
> Прошу вас, оставьте другие контакты для связи. :confused:


Мб 2й пункт? Активировать надо?) пиши сюда nlobp.nlobp@mail.ru

----------


## Wanderer_R

Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой. Я так понимаю приехали?   


> Дак ломается в 3-15 если что
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 ----------
> 
> установите/обновите ломанную потом замените в катологе где установлена 1с в папке с вашей версией 1с-ки катологе BIN файл DalionProNew.dll на этот http://rusfolder.com/44979667




---------- Post added at 10:52 ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 ----------

{ОбщийМодуль.ТорговоеОбору  дование.Модуль(59)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Ошибка)
			Если Результат.Ошибка Тогда
Когда в торговом оборудовании ставишь галку Подключать при запуске, сразу появляется сообщение Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой. Если галку не ставить , то вроде все нормально.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Кто нибудь, можете леченную Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином", релиз 1.2.30.02
 выложить? Спасибо большое.

----------


## Cobranet

У кого есть релиз 1.2.30.03 ? или уже 1.2.30.04 ?

----------


## Cobranet

Народ, у кого уже есть конфигурация 1.2.30.04, поделитесь пожалуйста, очень нужна.

----------


## OLEG_B

Да присоединяюсь к просьбе выложите даже не отученную

----------


## OLEG_B

Ребята спасайте Что за ошибка в управлении кассами Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой {Обработка.УправлениеКасса  ми.МодульОбъекта(2822)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (Ошибка)
		Если Результат.Ошибка Тогда

----------


## Cobranet

Эта ошибка исправлена, в релизе 1.2.30.04.
Но никто не делится этим обновлением. Если найдете, скиньте мне тоже плиз. Причем сам софтбаланс молчит даже на почту им писал, тишина.

----------


## OLEG_B

эта беда как то связана с датой если отматать число на пару недель назад то всё работает

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Эта ошибка исправлена, в релизе 1.2.30.04.
> Но никто не делится этим обновлением. Если найдете, скиньте мне тоже плиз. Причем сам софтбаланс молчит даже на почту им писал, тишина.


Электронку давай

----------


## Cobranet

> Электронку давай


Cobranet@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

ребята и мне oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## Cobranet

К сожалению версия УНО.
А есть ли у кого ПРО версия с релизом 1.2.30.04 И

----------


## Wanderer_R

Отправил про

----------

Cobranet (17.05.2016), OLEG_B (17.05.2016)

----------


## ssbt

можно мне тоже обновку на далион opus70@gmail.com

----------


## ArtLine

Коллеги: выручайте - есть последняя ПРО или длл к ней? Почта: s.bigeev@bk.ru

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## OLEG_B

Люди добрые как победить ошибку в выгрузке данных 
Ошибка в обработчике события ПередВыгрузкойОбъекта
	ПВД                    =  Контрагенты
	Объект                 =  Частное лицо  (Контрагенты)
	Обработчик             =  ПередВыгрузкойОбъектаВыбо  рки
	ОписаниеОшибки         =  Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено
	ПозицияМодуля          =  (3)
	КодСообщения           =  33

----------


## begemth

Народ, поделитесь пожалуйста Управление магазином. УНО последнего релиза.

----------


## tureckiy

Здравствуйте! Могу я тоже попросить отправить мне обновление на версию "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (1.2.30.04) ПРО. tureckiy88@mail.ru

----------


## kod_ru

Киньте тренд пожалуйста, ссылки выше не работают...kod@mail.ru

----------


## shurikv

День добрый. А можно и мне попросить последнее обновление Далион ПРО kshurikv@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## faderd

Добрый день. Можно и мне Далион ПРО pesopi@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## OLEG_B

А вот лучше подскажите Как победить эту заразу что б она не стучала создателем что я использую её нелегально?

----------


## JAMchik

Друзья будьте добры! Киньте  мне тоже ломанную далион про 1.2.30. За ранее Благодарю! Filjam23@mail.ru

----------


## ssadragon

Приветстствую! А можете еще раз выложить Релиз 1.2.29.05 УНО?

----------


## erotoman

> Ну и от меня:
> СОФТ-БАЛАНС
> 
> Конфигурация "Далион: Управление магазином", релиз 1.2.30.01
> 
> Оригинальный дистрибутив:
> УНО/СЕТЬ | ПРО
> 
> Вылеченный cf:
> ...


Не одна ссылка уже не работает, перезалейте плиз кто-нибудь оригинальный или леченный CF, или бросьте мне плиз эти ссылки в ЛС, очень нужно для ознакомления к 01 июля 2016 года. А то не ясно нужно ли это дело покупать к Фронтолу за 25 КилоРублей или можно обойтись без Далиона. Заранее спасибо Всем откликнувшимся !!!

----------


## amadeyss

ссылки не работают( а очень нужно
спасибо

----------


## erotoman

> ссылки не работают( а очень нужно
> спасибо


Поддерживаю, бросьте пожалуйста вылеченный CF в ЛС (договоримся с Вами в ЛС, брошу Вам $ на телефон за хлопоты), ну неужели не у кого этого не осталось И? Спасибо !!!

----------


## Ukei

> ссылки не работают( а очень нужно


 - Часть файлов была удалена правообладателем. В моих постах ссылки пока работают.

----------

erotoman (20.06.2016)

----------


## erotoman

> - Часть файлов была удалена правообладателем. В моих постах ссылки пока работают.


Да Спасибо Большое, Ваши посты и ссылки рабочие нашел-таки. Спасибо ещё раз !!!

----------


## KateSonina

Ребят, есть обновление на Уно? Последнее? 1.2.31.03? Киньте плиз на мыло. kate_sonina@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО", релиз 1.2.29.07*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AHDRUXA (03.07.2016), andreytsimbal (22.05.2018), Avxent (09.08.2016), Dim_116 (12.01.2018), ewg.makaroff (14.11.2020), freddy_kind (06.10.2016), gagabec (19.01.2018), Glob (20.12.2017), Goodluck (22.03.2017), Hronos (09.06.2020), nehm (04.01.2017), omakidza (10.11.2017), poligrafist (16.10.2016), Ramik (14.08.2016), Sichor (19.09.2020), sk0m0r0kh (01.02.2018), sleng (24.06.2016), TIM717 (21.03.2020), Valart (08.07.2016), warlock000 (07.10.2016), ylich (13.05.2017), Ребенок (22.06.2016), Юрася (04.11.2017)

----------


## shoker009

Скиньте пожалуйста обновление "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (1.2.31.03) можно на почту reka009@bk.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ребенок

> Скиньте пожалуйста обновление "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (1.2.31.03) можно на почту reka009@bk.ru 
> Заранее спасибо!


Присоединяюсь bsv_71@mail.ru

----------


## amadeyss

Далион: Тренд, не подскажите последний релиз 1.0.19.4? или есть по новее?
Если есть и не жалко поделитесь) lye0ka@mail.ru

----------


## Wanderer_R

А нет ли уже вылеченного нового релиза Далиона ПРО? Могу на другие новые релизы обменять или еще как-то. Мой ящик: mogov.adm@yandex.ru
Спасибо всем.

----------


## OLEG_B

Ребята вот подскажите а в версии 1.2.31.03 есть ошибка при загрузке касс Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой?
По крайней мере у меня такая коза выскакивает Тогда резонный вопрос даже если и выложу Оно вам надо ? Лишний гемор

----------


## Дмитрий86

при запуске диалон управление магазином создаются файлы: 
v8_4_1, v8_4_2 . . . v8_4_b и последний весит 35гб, переполняет диск С: и соответственно ничего не работет. 
что это? 
как убрать?

----------


## kuzyara

Далион - Управление магазином 1.2. Книга 1.pdf

Далион - Управление магазином 1.2. Книга 2.pdf

----------

Ukei (04.07.2016), Юрася (02.11.2017)

----------


## OLEG_B

Выложите пожалуйста последний не леченный релиз ПРО

----------


## AndyKKKK

Есть у кого таблетка от жадности Далион Управление магазином УНО?

----------


## Ramik

День добрый!
Подскажите плиз что с этим делать.1.jpg

----------


## Cobranet

Ну во-первых, это значит, что у тебя ломаный далион.
Во-вторых, это значит что эту dll надо подсунуть в каталог программы 1С

----------


## Ramik

Спасибо!
Качал далион с этого сайта!
А где взять эту DLL и куда именно засунуть))?
И будет ли он нормально работать после всего этого?

----------


## Ramik

И можно ли найти не ломанный далион?

----------


## Cobranet

> Спасибо!
> Качал далион с этого сайта!
> А где взять эту DLL и куда именно засунуть))?
> И будет ли он нормально работать после всего этого?


Просто запустите 1С с правами администратора в режиме предприятия и 1С сама добавит куда надо эту dll, работать нормально будет.




> И можно ли найти не ломанный далион?


на страницу назад вернитесь и там будет вам список с неломанными далионами разных версий

----------


## Ramik

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ выручили!

----------


## gar0508

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО 123105 только есть . Неотученная 
http://rusfolder.com/45221050

----------


## mahmut1966

Имею Далион Лайт. Нужно перетащить на другой комп. 3 активации уже прошли. Кто нибудь поможет ? Отблагодарю. ilgizd@mail.ru

----------


## gar0508

обновиться до УНО или ТРЕНДА

----------


## gar0508

обновиться до УНО или ТРЕНДА

----------


## OLEG_B

А лучше до ПРО

----------

gar0508 (23.08.2016)

----------


## mahmut1966

Можно и обновиться. Вопрос в цене, кто поможет ? Пишите

----------


## gar0508

На данный момент дорос до 1.0.21.1. Вроде бы как.

----------


## gar0508

> Далион: Тренд, не подскажите последний релиз 1.0.19.4? или есть по новее?
> Если есть и не жалко поделитесь) lye0ka@mail.ru


На данный момент дорос до 1.0.21.1. Вроде бы как.

----------


## gar0508

> Присоединяюсь bsv_71@mail.ru


вот такой УНО есть. этот посвежее будет dalionshop123105.zip http://rusfolder.com/45221050

----------


## gar0508

есть еще свежей dalionshop123201.zip http://rusfolder.com/45221029

----------


## OLEG_B

> есть еще свежей dalionshop123201.zip http://rusfolder.com/45221029


А есть последняя ПРО?

----------


## gar0508

а какая там последняя?

----------


## gar0508

если тоже 1.2.32.01 то нету

----------


## shoker009

У кого ни будь есть обновление ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.СЕТЬ 1.2.32.01?
Выложите пожалуйста. Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## tech-ip.ru

Есть отученная УНО 1.2.33.02 или хотябы 1.2.33.01? WorkromanW@ya.ru спасибо за мной

----------


## shoker009

Не отученные
УНО 1.2.33.02.zip
ПРО 1.2.33.02.zip

----------

acertalk (16.09.2016)

----------


## tech-ip.ru

Спасибо но такие не проблема найти. нужны отученные. Может можно решить вопрос если есть отученная предыдущей версии?

----------


## Valera1c

Разве это возможно?

----------


## Valera1c

не ужели никто не знает ответа?

----------


## Yotun

С учётом того, что компонента защиты обновлялась уже не раз, то нельзя отучить новую, используя старую компоненту защиты

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте!
Недавно вышел 
новый модуль «Дополнительные сервисы для ЕГАИС» для решений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. Вообщем если есть что-то предложить и т.д. то напишите пожалуйста на
мой ящик: videomaster@inbox.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Здравствуйте!
Недавно вышел 
новый модуль «Дополнительные сервисы для ЕГАИС» для решений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. Вообщем если есть что-то предложить и т.д. то напишите пожалуйста на
мой ящик: videomaster@inbox.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## Valera1c

> С учётом того, что компонента защиты обновлялась уже не раз, то нельзя отучить новую, используя старую компоненту защиты


а где взять новую компоненту?

----------


## OLEG_B

> а где взять новую компоненту?


Новая сама создастся когда обновишь конфигурацию

----------


## Valera1c

и попросит ключ. вы можете помочь?

----------


## Valera1c

> Новая сама создастся когда обновишь конфигурацию


если у вас есть решение напишите в личку. договоримся. workromanw@yandex.ru

----------


## shoker009

Не отученные
УНО 1.2.33.03.zip
ПРО 1.2.33.03.zip

----------


## Лембит

Ссылки не работают((

----------


## Лембит

Здравствуйте! 
Ищу свежий релиз ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД от 1.0.19.4 и выше (желательно отученный). Поделитесь у кого есть! Очень надо!

----------


## OLEG_B

Ребята а есть у кого нить модуль Дополнительные сервисы для егаис

----------


## Эльдар2

Доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста а в Далион есть РМК?

----------


## NLObP

Доброго. Нет РМК отсутствует

----------


## freddy_kind

Нужен Далион Тренд, есть у кого?

----------


## freddy_kind

Скиньте плиз Далион Тренд freddy_kind@mail.ru

----------


## amadeyss

пр0даетс@ ключ (ДалионТренд+АссортиментСе  ть+10РМ), за 75RUB
lye0ka@mail.ru

----------


## Balak

> 1_2_29_04 
> 
> УНО/СЕТЬ http://goo.gl/iLqw4j
> ПРО         http://goo.gl/n06My5
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 ----------
> 
> если ссылки не работают по вот на депозите:
> 
> ...


Добрый день, можете обновить а то далион постарался и ссылки не работают.

----------


## poligrafist

Добрый вечер.
Подскажите пожалуйста как перевести заполненную базу Лайт на версию ПРО?

----------


## poligrafist

> Могу помочь, что нужно поконкретней.


Подскажите и мне пожалуйста как сконвертировать базу с ЛАЙТ на ПРО?

----------


## NLObP

1) Сделать бэкап базы.
2) Обновить лайт до крайнего релиза. Запустить обработку ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212  .epf.
3) Включить в конфигурации возможность изменения, снять с поддержки.
4) Через сравнение, объединение обновить на ДУМ.ПРО, поставить на поддержку.
5) Запустить конфигурацию, найти ключ.
6) Запустить обработку ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf 
7) Перезапустить конфигурацию.
8) Проверить константы, настройки информационных баз, торговых объектов, пользователей, групп пользователей, так как некоторых настроек не было в Лайте.

----------

poligrafist (17.10.2016)

----------


## poligrafist

> 1) Сделать бэкап базы.
> 2) Обновить лайт до крайнего релиза. Запустить обработку ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212  .epf.
> 3) Включить в конфигурации возможность изменения, снять с поддержки.
> 4) Через сравнение, объединение обновить на ДУМ.ПРО, поставить на поддержку.
> 5) Запустить конфигурацию, найти ключ.
> 6) Запустить обработку ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf 
> 7) Перезапустить конфигурацию.
> 8) Проверить константы, настройки информационных баз, торговых объектов, пользователей, групп пользователей, так как некоторых настроек не было в Лайте.


Такую инструкцию я видел:), но где взять версию 1.2.12?

----------


## NLObP

А где я указал, что Вам нужна версия 1.2.12? Я указал "крайний релиз", версия в названии обработки осталась со времен 1.2.12 вот и все

----------

poligrafist (17.10.2016)

----------


## poligrafist

> А где я указал, что Вам нужна версия 1.2.12? Я указал "крайний релиз", версия в названии обработки осталась со времен 1.2.12 вот и все


Крайний релиз нашел, теперь встал вопрос где брать обработки?:
ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212 .epf.
ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf

----------


## NLObP

> Крайний релиз нашел, теперь встал вопрос где брать обработки?:
> ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212 .epf.
> ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf


ЛС недоступны у Вас

----------


## poligrafist

> ЛС недоступны у Вас


Перековырял все настройки профиля, нигде не нашел, как открыть доступ к ЛС?:confused:
Подскажите пожалуйста, где это находится?

----------


## NLObP

Скинул на почту указанную в профиле. Ссылка была одноразовая

----------


## poligrafist

"Файлы защищены владельцем"
Где узнать пароль?;)

----------


## NLObP

В письме должен был быть

----------


## poligrafist

> В письме должен был быть


нету там ничего:confused:

----------


## NLObP

http://dropmefiles.com/Krt8X

----------

poligrafist (19.10.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

Неужели никто свежую  защиту не подломил Перевелись на Руси богатыри?

----------


## Yotun

> Неужели никто свежую  защиту не подломил Перевелись на Руси богатыри?


Никто не хочет видимо )))

----------


## poligrafist

> http://dropmefiles.com/Krt8X


Может подскажите, после перехода не запускается с ошибкой:
"В главном узле необходимо выбрать информационную базу Центр.
Не выбрана информационная база."

Я так понимаю это с РИБ связано, можно ли через конфигуратор убрать данную ошибку?

----------


## poligrafist

> http://dropmefiles.com/Krt8X


Еще раз спасибо, все получилось;)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Никто не хочет видимо )))


 Или боятся выкладывать пользуются по тихой Ну или как вариант денег хотят за работу

----------


## gyugo

Дайте пожалуйста УНО неотученную последнюю ...

----------


## gyugo

и ПРО ...

----------


## gyugo

обновление

----------


## platov1000

есть 1.2.33.03
https://yadi.sk/d/BTC63cQuoyV45

----------

ark.zv (16.12.2016), gyugo (27.10.2016), Saor (03.11.2016), Ukei (27.10.2016), Well_81 (25.11.2016)

----------


## warlock000

Уже 09 есть

----------


## AndyKKKK

Таблетка есть у кого на новую версию УНО и ПРОФ?

----------


## GS_70

может саму последнюю версию кто-нибудь выложит?

----------


## OLEG_B

> может саму последнюю версию кто-нибудь выложит?


А толку без колес она полнолстью не робит?

----------


## GS_70

дык поковыряем, как раз вот сижу колесо изобретаю

----------


## Yotun

> дык поковыряем, как раз вот сижу колесо изобретаю


Как успехи?

----------


## GS_70

у меня 33.03 релиз, вроде ничего страшного пока не вижу, делаю по аналогии с предыдущими подломами

----------


## Yotun

> у меня 33.03 релиз, вроде ничего страшного пока не вижу, делаю по аналогии с предыдущими подломами


Патч длл?

----------


## GS_70

совершенно верно

----------


## OLEG_B

> совершенно верно


А получение с касс и получение ттн егаис?

----------


## OLEG_B

У меня работа малость поменялась Я начинал сравнивать предыдущий оригинал с ломаной длл кой Но честно нервов не хватило Что б в новой то же самое сделать А вообще по ходу всё сложное просто Она проверяет версию ддл ки и просит её обновить

----------


## GS_70

а что с кассами и ттн? я мож не докурил до туда

----------


## OLEG_B

> а что с кассами и ттн? я мож не докурил до туда


Если Попробовать снять отчёт или получить ттн конфигурация начинает пищать И я не 1с ник мож можно и конфу править Но нас когда то то учили хьюшкой работать а это то ещё

----------


## GS_70

а ты какую версию терзаешь?

----------


## OLEG_B

> а ты какую версию терзаешь?


ты про Hiew или про конфу

----------


## GS_70

про конфу. а хьюшник у меня 8.43 :)

----------


## OLEG_B

> про конфу. а хьюшник у меня 8.43 :)


У меня последняя которая нормально работала с подменой ддл ки 1.2.30.04 А потом усё товарищи брысь с мопеда Я не попробовал только (потом осенило) прописать нужную версию библиотеки

----------


## GS_70

я не хочу 1с трогать вообще. не знаю пока, получится или нет. ну и спортивный интерес

----------


## OLEG_B

> я не хочу 1с трогать вообще. не знаю пока, получится или нет. ну и спортивный интерес


а мне говорю же теперь малость не до этого Последнюю версию длл ки получить не вопрос Многие заинтересованы во взломе Баланс малость приофигел насчёт денег Да ещё плюс модуль

----------


## Yotun

> У меня последняя которая нормально работала с подменой ддл ки 1.2.30.04 А потом усё товарищи брысь с мопеда Я не попробовал только (потом осенило) прописать нужную версию библиотеки


Всё бы хорошо, но конфа не просто так хочет новую библиотеку. Без новой часть функционала может не работать или работать некорректно, и самое противное, это может вылезти спустя какое-то время

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всё бы хорошо, но конфа не просто так хочет новую библиотеку. Без новой часть функционала может не работать или работать некорректно, и самое противное, это может вылезти спустя какое-то время


В каком то релизе похожее было там надо было системную дату отводить на 2 недели назад

----------


## GS_70

ну запилил вроде. как проверить? ключ не просит, кнопки нажимаются

----------


## OLEG_B

> ну запилил вроде. как проверить? ключ не просит, кнопки нажимаются


Надо сэмулировать типа работы магазина и все станет ясно Но если что завтра схему скину А то у нас ночь и пятница

----------


## GS_70

ок. у меня тоже полвторого, да и водка заканчивается

----------


## OLEG_B

> ок. у меня тоже полвторого, да и водка заканчивается


Во во а я вообще уже еле еле пишу

----------


## OLEG_B

А вверху конфигурации есть надпись - ключ защиты не найден ?

----------


## GS_70

нет конечно

----------


## OLEG_B

> нет конечно


скинь пустое письмо на oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com некоторые вещи здесь лучше не показывать

----------


## OLEG_B

> Уже 09 есть


11 ая появилась Ломанул бы кто

----------


## GS_70

работают люди.

----------


## OLEG_B

> работают люди.


:yes: Ждём и молимся

----------


## GS_70

вашими молитвами... смотри мыльник

----------


## pavelsur

я тоже помолился за ваше здоровье...можно тоже на info гав-гав мыло ру

----------


## OLEG_B

> я тоже помолился за ваше здоровье...можно тоже на info гав-гав мыло ру


Надо посильнее помолиться ещё не готово

----------


## Wanderer_R

Уже Релиз 1.2.33.12 появился, а 11, предпоследний, у него заморочка с настоящими ключами.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Уже Релиз 1.2.33.12 появился, а 11, предпоследний, у него заморочка с настоящими ключами.


А у 12 нет заморочек ?

----------


## Yotun

> А у 12 нет заморочек ?


Там исправили ошибку с обнаружением ключей

----------


## GS_70

забавно. т.е. не я дурак был, а 11-й релиз?

----------


## NLObP

Бывало уже подобное

----------


## GS_70

так может кто угостит в таком случае дистрибутивом 12-м?

----------


## Wanderer_R

На 11 релизе лицензионный ключ постоянно отваливался. Обновились на 12 релиз - проблема исчезла с ключом.

----------


## OLEG_B

> так может кто угостит в таком случае дистрибутивом 12-м?


Угостили смотри мыло

----------


## Well_81

Киньте плиз ПРО 33.01 или какую-нибудь другую вылеченную, можно даже более раннюю наверное. arch1cs@yandex.ru

----------


## GS_70

у меня нету. сам ковыряю из-за того что закусился и на работу не берут :) реально рабочее-поломаное в этой теме ранее постили

----------


## vladimiranapa

Здравствуй, являюсь владельцем четырех экземпляров далион уно (стоят в 4 обособленных магазинах), про обновления до 33 версии узнал в этой ветке, хотя подписан на новости софтбаланса. Ну и работнички )))))

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуй, являюсь владельцем четырех экземпляров далион уно (стоят в 4 обособленных магазинах), про обновления до 33 версии узнал в этой ветке, хотя подписан на новости софтбаланса. Ну и работнички )))))


Если быть точнее то уже 33.12 )))

----------


## NLObP

> Здравствуй, являюсь владельцем четырех экземпляров далион уно (стоят в 4 обособленных магазинах), про обновления до 33 версии узнал в этой ветке, хотя подписан на новости софтбаланса. Ну и работнички )))))


Ну получается Вы и сами ни разу не поинтересовались о наличии обновлений)) Либо все устраивало в работе ПО, либо Вы такой же как и они "работничек")))

----------


## AndyKKKK

Таблеткой на ДАЛИОН Управление магазином.ПРО 1.2.33.12 мож кто поделится?

----------


## GS_70

не запилили ещё

----------


## sleng

Коллеги! Пульните, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,  ссылку в ящик sleng@rambler.ru на обновы ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО и СЕТЬ 1.2.33.12

----------


## fin-otd

Добрый день, очень нужно далион про 1.2.33.12 леченный/отученный или обновление (леченное/отученное) если что вот почта fin.otdel.graf@mail.ru
 и кто-нибудь подскажите неопытному как настраивается обмен между далион про и бухгалтерией проф на базе 8.2 - как сделать выгрузку в далионе нашла а как ее загрузить в бухгалтерию не знаю, обмен с другими конфигурациями на платформе 8.2 не работает пишет обратиться к сис админу (а его нет((() 
может что-то другое надо делать..... спасибо за любую помощь.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день, очень нужно далион про 1.2.33.12 леченный/отученный или обновление (леченное/отученное) если что вот почта fin.otdel.graf@mail.ru
>  и кто-нибудь подскажите неопытному как настраивается обмен между далион про и бухгалтерией проф на базе 8.2 - как сделать выгрузку в далионе нашла а как ее загрузить в бухгалтерию не знаю, обмен с другими конфигурациями на платформе 8.2 не работает пишет обратиться к сис админу (а его нет((() 
> может что-то другое надо делать..... спасибо за любую помощь.


http://rusfolder.com/45439456  - Читаем внимательно (не по диагонали) Особенно с 32 страницы Смотрим на картинки (они там есть и цветные) Повторяем всё тоже самое И что у вас за контора такая что нет сис админа Хотя бы приходящего Вообщем удачных выходных )))

----------


## OLEG_B

И у вас в Тюмени это должна быть солидная контора ))) Хотя по опыту чем богаче тем скупее А скупой платит дважды

----------


## AndyKKKK

Есть у кого руководство по работе на Далион: Управление магазином 1.2?

----------


## OLEG_B

Администрирование - http://rusfolder.com/45439456

ДалионПРО Дополнение к описанию конфигурации - http://rusfolder.com/45440990

Особенности работы с сетевой версией - http://rusfolder.com/45440991

Руководство пользователя - http://rusfolder.com/45440992


PS: Если Вы и дальше хотите своевременно получать запрашиваемые файлы просьба выражать свою благодарность переводом небольших сумм 10 - 50 - 100 рублей на номер +79247010957 Деньги идут исключительно на оплату интернет трафика

----------

AndyKKKK (04.12.2016)

----------


## KatyariK

Коллеги, такой вопрос.
Имеется официально купленный ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД, редакция 1.0.22.4.505 (1.0.22.4) + Модуль Ассортимент и Сеть + Модуль Маркетинг.

Отказались от сопровождения компании, у которой его продавали (в Беларуси один партнер у СофтБаланса..) - потому что ничего нормально сделать не могут, постоянные касяки и мы постоянно что-то доделывали.
Там получается есть общие модули которые закрыты (например маркетинг), и мы что-то переделывая постоянно натыкаемся на них, и приходится переписывать постоянно все самому. Может есть у кого эти модули открытые? Чтобы хотя бы переделывать было быстрее... 

и еще вопрос, вот допустим у нас куплено 5 лицензий, от количества работающих пользователей лицензии не зависят это точно. Был до этого касяк - что регламентированные задание кушали все лицензии, но обновив Далион - СофтБаланс это исправил. Притом пришлось обращаться на прямую к СофтБалансу... чтобы понять в чем касяк. Так вот у нас увеличилось количество пользователей,  и периодически не хватает лицензий. Сколько необходимо докупить.. не совсем могу посчитать, потому что не понимаю - в каких модулях/документах/отчетах используются лицензии, может кто знает? (СофтБаланс естественно советует покупать количество лицензий = сколько работает пользователей...)

----------


## warlock000

> Коллеги, такой вопрос.
> Имеется официально купленный ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД, редакция 1.0.22.4.505 (1.0.22.4) + Модуль Ассортимент и Сеть + Модуль Маркетинг.
> 
> Отказались от сопровождения компании, у которой его продавали (в Беларуси один партнер у СофтБаланса..) - потому что ничего нормально сделать не могут, постоянные касяки и мы постоянно что-то доделывали.
> Там получается есть общие модули которые закрыты (например маркетинг), и мы что-то переделывая постоянно натыкаемся на них, и приходится переписывать постоянно все самому. Может есть у кого эти модули открытые? Чтобы хотя бы переделывать было быстрее... 
> 
> и еще вопрос, вот допустим у нас куплено 5 лицензий, от количества работающих пользователей лицензии не зависят это точно. Был до этого касяк - что регламентированные задание кушали все лицензии, но обновив Далион - СофтБаланс это исправил. Притом пришлось обращаться на прямую к СофтБалансу... чтобы понять в чем касяк. Так вот у нас увеличилось количество пользователей,  и периодически не хватает лицензий. Сколько необходимо докупить.. не совсем могу посчитать, потому что не понимаю - в каких модулях/документах/отчетах используются лицензии, может кто знает? (СофтБаланс естественно советует покупать количество лицензий = сколько работает пользователей...)


Незнаю как на счёт тренда но в Далион УНО/ПРО есть сервер лицензий на который настраивается работа и обращение в ключу идёт по айпишнику. В самом сервере лицензий можно посмотреть колличество активных и доступных 3/5, 5/5 и так далее. Если нужно больше лицензий просто их докупаете и патчите ключ. По мимо этого нужно докупить лицензии на 1С.

З.Ы. Говорю исключительно за Далион УНО/ПРО

----------


## KatyariK

> Незнаю как на счёт тренда но в Далион УНО/ПРО есть сервер лицензий на который настраивается работа и обращение в ключу идёт по айпишнику. В самом сервере лицензий можно посмотреть колличество активных и доступных 3/5, 5/5 и так далее. Если нужно больше лицензий просто их докупаете и патчите ключ. По мимо этого нужно докупить лицензии на 1С.
> 
> З.Ы. Говорю исключительно за Далион УНО/ПРО


Про сервер лицензий я в курсе, собственно так первоначально и был найдет касяк в том, что лицензии кушались регламентированными заданиями (в базе работает 1 пользователь  и ему ругается что документ не может быть проведет не хватает лицензий, отдельно через браузер запускаю сервер лицензий - смотрю занято 5 лицензий... - но этот вопрос решили уже).
С лицензиями 1С все ок, есть свободные.

----------


## NLObP

Ну если вопрос с регламентированными заданиями решен, то докупайте лицензии как советует СофтБаланс.

----------


## KatyariK

> Ну если вопрос с регламентированными заданиями решен, то докупайте лицензии как советует СофтБаланс.


Ну это само простой вариант, просто хотелось бы понимать - как все же используются у них лицензии.

Да и основной вопрос скорее с закрытыми модулями, может у кого все же есть исходники?

----------


## Andy051981

Честно, сто лет не упала компонента защиты. Хочется в закрытые модули глянуть. Ошибка есть, а в чем она заключается - непонятно. Может их персональный глюк, а может не донастроили что-то. И конфигуратором не позыришь.

----------


## Yotun

> Честно, сто лет не упала компонента защиты. Хочется в закрытые модули глянуть. Ошибка есть, а в чем она заключается - непонятно. Может их персональный глюк, а может не донастроили что-то. И конфигуратором не позыришь.


Исходники закрытых модулей только у авторов. Декомпилировать их не получится - обфусцированы. Кроме того, приличная часть кода вынесена в компоненту защиты, так что чисто закрытые модули ковырять - дело безнадёжное

----------


## KatyariK

Тогда конечно очень плохо, потому что реально - переписать то ничего сложного не составляет, но время....

----------


## warlock000

Как говорится, пилите шура, пилите.

----------


## KatyariK

Так нервы иногда сдают ) Иногда думаешь - а не проще ли перейти на какую другую открытую конфигурацию, что особенного то в этом Далионе ... )

----------


## OLEG_B

> Так нервы иногда сдают ) Иногда думаешь - а не проще ли перейти на какую другую открытую конфигурацию, что особенного то в этом Далионе ... )


Напиши в личку или здесь мыло

----------

alfsss (08.12.2016), KatyariK (08.12.2016)

----------


## KatyariK

мыло voicepurr@mail.ru

----------


## Valera1c

можно мне тоже отученные свежие УНО . спасибо за мной. workromanw@ya.ru

----------


## astra94

И мне, можно не отученные. Заранее благодарная за ответ.

----------


## astra94

ой, сюда, пожалуйста lem-2011@mail.u

----------


## faderd

Если у кого есть ПРО отученная, киньте пожалуйста pesopi@mail.ru

----------


## Well_81

Товарищи, кому не сложно, киньте пожалуйста ПРО 1.2.31... можно неотученную. arch1cs@yandex.ru

----------


## KatyariK

Да походу нет ни у кого :(

----------


## AndyKKKK

> Товарищи, кому не сложно, киньте пожалуйста ПРО 1.2.31... можно неотученную. arch1cs@yandex.ru


Именно эта версия нужна?

----------


## Well_81

> Именно эта версия нужна?


Да, именно 31

----------


## fin-otd

доброго времени суток
подскажите мне неопытному:
на кассе стоит фронтол 5
есть далион про и 1с версии 8.2 где ведется бухгалтерия
хотят ввести фронтол менеджер ... вот сижу и думаю получается цепочку настраивать:
касс-фронтол менеджер-далион про-1с бухгалтерия 
или если ставят фронтол менеджер смысл далиона теряетсяИ?

----------


## st88

Помогите как запустить Далион:Управление магазином ПРО.
При запуске ругается: Не найдена компонента защиты Dalion..*.dll
запускал и оригинальную конфу и "отученную" всё равно.

Уже по разному пробовал регистрировать эту длл-ку и под учеткой Администратора и для х86/х64, всё равно та же ошибка..(

64-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\System32\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"
32-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"

Может есть какие-то тонкости в регистрации данной компоненты?!

ОС: Win 7, x64

----------


## OLEG_B

> Помогите как запустить Далион:Управление магазином ПРО.
> При запуске ругается: Не найдена компонента защиты Dalion..*.dll
> запускал и оригинальную конфу и "отученную" всё равно.
> 
> Уже по разному пробовал регистрировать эту длл-ку и под учеткой Администратора и для х86/х64, всё равно та же ошибка..(
> 
> 64-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\System32\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"
> 32-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"
> 
> ...


Попробуй в свойствах ярлыка Совместимость поставь галку Выполнять эту программу от имени администратора Хотя странно такая беда встречается на вин 10

----------


## st88

> Попробуй в свойствах ярлыка Совместимость поставь галку Выполнять эту программу от имени администратора Хотя странно такая беда встречается на вин 10


Попробовал, результат тот же..(

----------


## OLEG_B

> Попробовал, результат тот же..(


Напиши мыло Интересно стало ))

----------


## OLEG_B

А у тебя есть такой путь c:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\  ?

----------


## KatyariK

> доброго времени суток
> подскажите мне неопытному:
> на кассе стоит фронтол 5
> есть далион про и 1с версии 8.2 где ведется бухгалтерия
> хотят ввести фронтол менеджер ... вот сижу и думаю получается цепочку настраивать:
> касс-фронтол менеджер-далион про-1с бухгалтерия 
> или если ставят фронтол менеджер смысл далиона теряетсяИ?


Нет, не теряется, просто возможностей для касс получается больше, да и насколько помню централизованное управление кассами из одного места.

----------


## st88

> А у тебя есть такой путь c:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\  ?


Пошутил?)

Проблема решена. Видимо очередной баг в релизе платформы.

Запустил на платформе 8.3.6.19.77 и всё заехало...)

----------


## poligrafist

Добрый день.
Кто может поделиться шаблонами ценников для ДУМ?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Well_81

> Добрый день.
> Кто может поделиться шаблонами ценников для ДУМ?
> Заранее благодарен!


http://rusfolder.com/45456705 это вроде из 1.2.33.12 ПРО релиза

----------

poligrafist (15.12.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Пошутил?)
> 
> Проблема решена. Видимо очередной баг в релизе платформы.
> 
> Запустил на платформе 8.3.6.19.77 и всё заехало...)


Я тебе больше пошучу и на 8.3.8.2088 она запустится и на 8.4.1.445

----------


## Yotun

> Помогите как запустить Далион:Управление магазином ПРО.
> При запуске ругается: Не найдена компонента защиты Dalion..*.dll
> запускал и оригинальную конфу и "отученную" всё равно.
> 
> Уже по разному пробовал регистрировать эту длл-ку и под учеткой Администратора и для х86/х64, всё равно та же ошибка..(
> 
> 64-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\System32\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"
> 32-разрядная версия — %systemroot%\SysWoW64\regsvr32.exe "C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin\DalionProNew.dll"
> 
> ...





> Проблема решена. Видимо очередной баг в релизе платформы.
> 
> Запустил на платформе 8.3.6.19.77 и всё заехало...)


Ни разу не баг. Данная компонента защиты не работает под x64-версией платформы. Не всегда самое новое - самое лучшее.

Хотите платформу 8.3.9 - ставьте 32-битную версию и всё будет хорошо

P.S. Далион компоненту регистрирует самостоятельно, вручную делать необязательно, главное 1с первый раз от админа запустить

----------


## ark.zv

Кто подскажет, где посмотреть как формируется запрос для проверки акцизной марки алкогольной продукции?
Сказали, что тут эта возможность реализована через fsrar.ru, если не ошибаюсь)

----------


## dimonich

Всем привет.Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть отученная версия Далиона УНО,ПРО последних релизов 1.2.33.12.Скиньте на почту если не сложно.Взамен могу предложить  любые обновления по Софтбалансу не отученные

----------


## NLObP

> Всем привет.Помогите пожалуйста у кого есть отученная версия Далиона УНО,ПРО последних релизов 1.2.33.12.Скиньте на почту если не сложно.Взамен могу предложить  любые обновления по Софтбалансу не отученные


На деревню дедушке?))

----------


## dimonich

Извиняюсь мыло забыл написать.Radigindimonich@mail.ru

----------


## Andrey-KA

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста с таблеткой к релизу 33.03. Очень нужно. kyronk@yandex.ru

----------


## warlock000

Никто вам ничего бесплатно давать не будет, всё что есть отученое опубликовано в это теме, эмулятора новых версий нету потому что добавлены новые функции в dll а для новой dll эмулятор ещё не сделали.

З.Ы. За отученую могут статью дать, нарушение АП как минимум

----------


## AndyKKKK

Есть у кого таблетка на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО 1.2.34.04?

----------


## Ruslan572

Ребят существует вообще Далион лайт вылеченнаяИ

----------


## NLObP

> Ребят существует вообще Далион лайт вылеченнаяИ


Думаю вряд ли кто заморачивался ради Лайта))

----------


## skmoto@mail.ru

ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД	1.0.23.13	31.01.2017
Есть вылеченная?

----------


## Ruslan572

Ребят 2 день не могу перевести весию ЛАЙТ до более старшей ПРО или УНО. В магазине стоит официальная лицензия ЛАЙТ, сделал копию базы, и обновится хочу дома на версию ПРО или УНО. 
Для тестирования, хочу посмотреть нужна ли мне более старшая версия. 
1. Изначальная версия ЛАЙТ 1.2.10.1 сначала делаю Тестирование и иправление информационной базы через конфигуратор, затем обновляю ее до 1.2.12.1 (скаченную отсюда).
2. Включая в конфигурации возможность изменения, снимаю с поддержки; 
3. Через сравнение, объединение через файл обновляю на конфигурацию ДАЛИОН: ПРО или УНО (скаченную отсюда)
4. Обновляю конфигурацию базы данных;
5. Захожу в режиме предприятия и высвечивается ошибка:

https://yadi.sk/d/HIkU74jm3DrYwF

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что я делаю не так?
Побывал на платформе 8.2 и 8.3 результат одинаковый((

----------


## NLObP

> Ребят 2 день не могу перевести весию ЛАЙТ до более старшей ПРО или УНО. В магазине стоит официальная лицензия ЛАЙТ, сделал копию базы, и обновится хочу дома на версию ПРО или УНО. 
> Для тестирования, хочу посмотреть нужна ли мне более старшая версия. 
> 1. Изначальная версия ЛАЙТ 1.2.10.1 сначала делаю Тестирование и иправление информационной базы через конфигуратор, затем обновляю ее до 1.2.12.1 (скаченную отсюда).
> 2. Включая в конфигурации возможность изменения, снимаю с поддержки; 
> 3. Через сравнение, объединение через файл обновляю на конфигурацию ДАЛИОН: ПРО или УНО (скаченную отсюда)
> 4. Обновляю конфигурацию базы данных;
> 5. Захожу в режиме предприятия и высвечивается ошибка:
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/HIkU74jm3DrYwF
> ...


Попробуйте обновить лайт до последней версии

----------


## Ruslan572

Где ее взять?

----------


## NLObP

> Где ее взять?


Напишите почту, скину

----------

Ruslan572 (11.02.2017)

----------


## Ruslan572

> Напишите почту, скину


chernyshevruslan@gmail.com

----------


## alex192ivan

Народ вышлите Далион УНО 1.2.33.09 (отученную) на емайл nm_alex1971@mail.ru
или нахудой конец dll подпатченную.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## BAG211270

Добрый день, all!

Вышлите плиз вылеченную "Далион Управление магазином ПРО" вышлите на почту bykovag@yandex.ru.

Спасибо.

----------


## vali777

Ребята, поделитесь, пожалуйста, леченным Далионом . Подойдет любая конфигурация. Мыло 512926@mail.ru

----------


## zamo

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста обновления на ДАЛИОН™: Управление Магазином. Лайт с версии 1.2.10.1 до последней актуальной.  zamo1980@gmail.com

----------


## Pasta

Нужен Далион Лайт последняя версия без таблетки.

----------


## 70dima

Здравствуйте форумчане, нужен далеон ЛАЙТ отвязанный, пожалуйста пришлите.
Моя почта 70dima@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо

----------


## poligrafist

Добрый вечер, есть ли у кого самоучитель по ДУМ?

Или может кто подскажет, где в нем есть редактор макета ценников, чтобы не руками править, а выбирать из предложенных путей к реквизитам?

----------


## jene-jeney

Ребята, поделитесь, пожалуйста, леченным Далионом Управление Магазином Лайт 1.2 Почта jene-jeney@mail.ru

----------


## jene-jeney

Доброго вечера все.. еще очень надо Самоучитель. ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.. Помогите плиз...jene-jeney@mail.ru
Всем добра...

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго вечера все.. еще очень надо Самоучитель. ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.. Помогите плиз...jene-jeney@mail.ru
> Всем добра...


Администрирование - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Byh/6aJusJx8K

ДалионПРО Дополнение к описанию конфигурации - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BSk3/CWnN7pfsP

Особенности работы с сетевой версией - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M9Q5/jN1SkigK3

Руководство пользователя - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vZEQ/RgD1Z5Kfk

Образовывайся на здоровье Хотя я в своё время научился методом тыка Не так там и сложно

----------

xaxa1985 (16.05.2017), Гоша182 (10.04.2017)

----------


## poligrafist

Есть отдельный самоучитель от производителя, вот на него и хочется взглянуть.

Мне необходимо указывать на ценниках производителя, причем производитель занесен не где положено, а на закладке "Свойства и категории" для упрощения экспорта приходных накладных.
И как его вытащить из этих свойств мне не очень понятно.

----------


## tujhjd

Есть у кого таблетка на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО 1.2.35.03

----------


## OLEG_B

> Есть отдельный самоучитель от производителя, вот на него и хочется взглянуть.
> 
> Мне необходимо указывать на ценниках производителя, причем производитель занесен не где положено, а на закладке "Свойства и категории" для упрощения экспорта приходных накладных.
> И как его вытащить из этих свойств мне не очень понятно.


Дай задание За деньгу тебе думаю помогут А так вообще к сведению посмотри разные шаблоны и поймёшь как и что

----------


## WhiteJack

Киньте пожалуйста отученную ПРО если есть wji1@ya.ru

----------


## kolts

Нашел ошибку в версии 1.2.29.07. Если в отчете кассовой смены товар повторяется и есть возврат этого товара, то движение по партиям делается неправильно. Думаю что делать

----------


## zerik

Может есть у кого материалы (билеты) на Специалист по ДУМ, киньте пожалуйста, хочу сертификат, прогу знаю, но какие-то вопросы там в билетах заковыристые...
Вот например: очень простой вопрос, однако например вариант 3 подходит, но я же читаю "ПОСЛЕ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ" т.е. какбы проведение случилось...  
После проведения документа «Приходная накладная» остаток*товара из накладной на складе не изменился, почему? 	
	1 Была нарушена последовательность документов, как следствие по товару существовал отрицательный остаток 
	2 Приход этого товара был сделан в документе на другой склад 
	3 Документ «Приходная накладная» не проведен 
	4 Был установлен вид документа «Отложенное поступление»

----------


## Well_81

Всем привет! Скиньте пожалуйста обновляшку на ПРО 1.2.35.01 на arch1cs@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## jene-jeney

Всем привет. Ребят подскажите как в Далион УМ Лайт версия 2.1 загрузить справочник номенклатуры через  ЗагрузкаДанныхИзТабличног  оДокумента.epf? Платформа 1с 8.3

----------


## Sensere

Всем привет! Скиньте пожалуйста обнову или конфу на ТРЕНД после 1.0.20.1 на flintbox@inbox.ru. (любая lock unlok) Там интеграция с Artix появилась.Заранее благодарен.

----------


## prokofievaleks

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста обновления на ДАЛИОН™: Управление Магазином. Лайт  до последней актуальной. prokofievaleks@mail.ru

----------


## bita

Скиньте пожалуйста ПРО 1.2.35.01 на rb5500@mail.ru.Заранее спасибо

----------


## Wanderer_R

Ребята, здравствуйте! Интересует, не за бесплатно, версии Далион УНО ПРО. Предложения на videomaster@inbox.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## shabydag

Здравствуйте, имеется лицензионный далион ум лайт, хотел бы перейти на про отученую, как это можно сделать ?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте, имеется лицензионный далион ум лайт, хотел бы перейти на про отученую, как это можно сделать ?


Для начала ищем отученную ПРО И если у вас уже была лицензионная то она должна была поставлена со всеми необходимыми файлами и инструкциями

Потом как по инструкции
Процесс перехода с версии Далион: Лайт 1.2.12.1 на УНО, Сеть, ПРО 1.2.28.06

Последовательность действий:
1) Сделать бэкап базы.
2) Запустить конфигурацию Далион: Лайт в режиме Предприятия и запустить обработку ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212  .epf.
3) Убедиться, что конфигурация Далион: Лайт обновлена до релиза 1.2.12.1.
4) Включить в конфигурации возможность изменения, снять с поддержки.
5) Через сравнение, объединение обновить на Далион (УНО, Сеть, ПРО) 1.2.28.06 (установить все флаги), поставить на поддержку.
6) Запустить конфигурацию, найти ключ.
7) Запустить обработку ПереходЛайтУноСеть1228.epf (для версий УНО и Сеть) или ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf (для версии ПРО).
8) Перезапустить конфигурацию.
9) Проверить константы, настройки информационных баз, торговых объектов, пользователей, групп пользователей, так как некоторых настроек не было в Лайте.

----------


## ACuK

Доброго дня. Киньте кому не жалко последний релиз ДУМ лайт 1.2.15.1, хочу на УНО перейти лицензию купил, а лайт старый надо версию поднимать. skalkin@bk.ru спасибо.

----------


## NLObP

> Доброго дня. Киньте кому не жалко последний релиз ДУМ лайт 1.2.15.1, хочу на УНО перейти лицензию купил, а лайт старый надо версию поднимать. skalkin@bk.ru спасибо.


Смотрите почту

----------

ACuK (17.03.2017)

----------


## VADEUS

Доброе время суток ! после официального обновления отученая ругается нет клуюча как побороть подскажите ?

----------


## NLObP

> Доброе время суток ! после *официального* обновления *отученая* ругается нет клуюча как побороть подскажите ?


1) не обновлять
2) обновлять официальную версию

----------


## VADEUS

> 1) не обновлять
> 2) обновлять официальную версию


Если можно поподробней как это сделать

----------


## Ruslan572

При тестировании ДУМ ПРО и УНО замечена следующая проблема:
при любых изменениях в номенклатуре (н-р провели приходную накладную) не изменяется информация в справочнике, как это было в ДУМ ЛАЙТ
В ЛАЙТЕ все димамически обновлялось, как только переведешь синее выделение на другую строку
в ПРО и УНО лечится только закрытием и открытием самого справочника, что совсем не удобно, кнопка "Обновить" не помогает
Как решить данную проблему? Может я не сделал какую-то настройку? Спросить могу только здесь, т.к. официально имеется только Лайт, ПРО и УНО только планируется для внедрения.

https://yadi.sk/d/HIkU74jm3DrYwF

----------


## OLEG_B

> При тестировании ДУМ ПРО и УНО замечена следующая проблема:
> при любых изменениях в номенклатуре (н-р провели приходную накладную) не изменяется информация в справочнике, как это было в ДУМ ЛАЙТ
> В ЛАЙТЕ все димамически обновлялось, как только переведешь синее выделение на другую строку
> в ПРО и УНО лечится только закрытием и открытием самого справочника, что совсем не удобно, кнопка "Обновить" не помогает
> Как решить данную проблему? Может я не сделал какую-то настройку? Спросить могу только здесь, т.к. официально имеется только Лайт, ПРО и УНО только планируется для внедрения.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/HIkU74jm3DrYwF


Версию уточни

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброе время суток ! после официального обновления отученая ругается нет клуюча как побороть подскажите ?


В самом вопросе ответ - Официальная и Отученная Ничего эти 2 слова не говорят? 
1 Купить её Официально
2 Искать Отученное обновление
3 Отучить её

----------


## Ruslan572

> При тестировании ДУМ ПРО и УНО замечена следующая проблема:
> при любых изменениях в номенклатуре (н-р провели приходную накладную) не изменяется информация в справочнике, как это было в ДУМ ЛАЙТ
> В ЛАЙТЕ все димамически обновлялось, как только переведешь синее выделение на другую строку
> в ПРО и УНО лечится только закрытием и открытием самого справочника, что совсем не удобно, кнопка "Обновить" не помогает
> Как решить данную проблему? Может я не сделал какую-то настройку? Спросить могу только здесь, т.к. официально имеется только Лайт, ПРО и УНО только планируется для внедрения.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/HIkU74jm3DrYwF






> Версию уточни


Версия последняя, котурую удалось найти из ОТУЧЕННЫХ ПРО и УНО 1.2.29.07
Платформа последняя 8.3.9.2170, на ранних ситуация таже
Проверял на Win 7 x64, Win 10 x64, Win 8.1 х86, везде одинаково

----------


## OLEG_B

> Версия последняя, котурую удалось найти из ОТУЧЕННЫХ ПРО и УНО 1.2.29.07
> Платформа последняя 8.3.9.2170, на ранних ситуация таже
> Проверял на Win 7 x64, Win 10 x64, Win 8.1 х86, везде одинаково


Платформа это не то Пиши oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## ilias007

Всем привет! Скиньте пожалуйста обновляшку на ПРО 1.2.35.01 на ilias007@list.ru

----------


## bennassi

Всем привет! буду очень благодарен за последнее обновление ДАЛИОН:ТРЕНД. fikusx@mail.ru

----------


## Гоша182

Добрый день. Киньте кому не жалко Управление магазином УНО или ПРО последняя версия отученная или предыдущая и обновы до последней версии. И вопрос:  сможет ли она работать с Егаисом и в связке с прогой Фронтол 5 на кассе ? Или только купленная версия сможет коректно работать с ЕГАИС и фронтолом 5 ? А также какие враианты  решения данной задачи существуют. semzahler@yandex.ru  Заранее благодарю.

----------


## ITimur

Привет всем!
У кого есть отученный Frontol 5 скиньте пожалуйста на forfo@mail.ru

----------


## shabydag

Пожалуйста скиньте и мне фронтол 5 отученная и далион лайт последней версии для обновления на shabydag@mail.ru

----------


## bita

Всем привет. Киньте пожалуйста ДУМ ПРО последняя версия отученная. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bita

Всем привет. Киньте пожалуйста ДУМ ПРО последняя версия отученная. Заранее спасибо! rb5500@mail.ru

----------


## ingortech

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста Управлением магазина Pro (отученая). Заранее благодарен. Почта: ishkovvasiliy@gmail.com

----------


## pioksen

Далион Тренд крайняя версия отученная какая есть? Может кто поделится?

----------


## dmitrievvladimir

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста Управлением магазина Pro (вылеченная). 
Заранее благодарен. 
Почта: kgbmvd@gmail.com

----------


## ITimur

Здравсвуйте! Скиньте последнюю версию ПРО вылеченную или дистрибутив. forfo@mail.ru

----------


## ITimur

Аривет всем!
Как настроить Далион и фронтол? Дайте хотябы сылку для настройки

----------


## NLObP

По фронтолу документация лежит в папке ...\ATOL\Frontol5\DOC или ...\ATOL\Frontol\DOC после установки. По далиону тут *OLEG_B* выкладывал уже 



> Администрирование - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Byh/6aJusJx8K
> 
> ДалионПРО Дополнение к описанию конфигурации - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BSk3/CWnN7pfsP
> 
> Особенности работы с сетевой версией - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M9Q5/jN1SkigK3
> 
> Руководство пользователя - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vZEQ/RgD1Z5Kfk
> 
> Образовывайся на здоровье Хотя я в своё время научился методом тыка Не так там и сложно

----------

xaxa1985 (16.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей 777

Пожалуйста скиньте мне далион лайт последней версии для обновления на sk784@yandex.ru

----------


## ylich

Приветствую. У кого есть отученный Frontol 5 и последний Далион ПРО, скиньте пожалуйста на paraavis184@yandex.ru

----------


## Vini37

Всем привет!
Пришлите, плиз, последнюю версию Далион ПРО на vini-37@ya.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН Лайт", релиз 1.2.15.01*

Обновление (файл поставки CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН Проф", релиз 1.2.35.03*

Обновление (файл поставки CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН Управление магазином. СЕТЬ", релиз 1.2.15.01*

Обновление (файл поставки CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: Тренд", релиз 1.0.24.1*

Обновление (файл поставки CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Back-Office ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.65.47*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Back-Office ПРОФ", релиз 3.0.47.26*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Back-Office СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.65.47*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Back-Office СТАНДАРТ", релиз 3.0.47.26*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Front-Office", релиз 4.0.8.10*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Head-Office", релиз 1.0.40.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ MANAGEMENT", релиз 1.0.10.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Nano", релиз 1.0.10.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Мастер работы с лицензиями", релиз 1.0.0.15*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

HotShot4 (19.05.2017), Luks33@mail.ru (15.02.2018), NLObP (16.05.2017), saracen (31.07.2017), Well_81 (31.05.2017)

----------


## xaxa1985

Добрый день!
Недавно был приобретен Далион:Управление магазином УНО.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, имеются ли какие-то средства для добавления номенклатуры по штрих-коду с загрузкой информации по продукту из интернета. 
Техподдержка(гду купили 1С с Далионом) сказала, что "1С: Товары" с Далионом не работает.

----------


## NLObP

> Добрый день!
> Недавно был приобретен Далион:Управление магазином УНО.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, имеются ли какие-то средства для добавления номенклатуры по штрих-коду с загрузкой информации по продукту из интернета. 
> Техподдержка(гду купили 1С с Далионом) сказала, что "1С: Товары" с Далионом не работает.


Как вариант скачать конфу, с которой работает 1С товары закачать в нее, а потом перенести в Далион)

----------

awson (17.05.2017), xaxa1985 (17.05.2017)

----------


## awson

Всем привет! Если есть, киньте плиз эмулятор ключика для Далион УМ про ред. 1.2 (1.2.34.03) Заранее спасибо!

----------


## awson

собственно почта)) awson@mail.ru

----------


## HotShot4

Приветствую, Коллеги.

Очень нужна таблетка от жадности Далион ПРО (hotshot29@yandex.ru).

----------


## Luka2670

Доброго всем, есть необходимость для отладки иметь 1.2.32.01 отученный, лицензия трудится, надо дома для отладки доработок.... За ранее спасибо, avkarto@gmail.com

----------


## Вася12345

Добрый день! Можете обновить ссылки на далион тренд?

----------


## PivBurg

Добрый день,
Подскажите пожалуйста, установлен Далион ПРО 1,2,31,03, скачал новый релиз 1,2,35 но установка заканчивается ошибкой
Программу нужно обновлять последовательно?
Если, да, тот где взять недостающие обновления?
на сайте разработчика, только последний релиз
Спасибо

----------


## NLObP

> Добрый день,
> Подскажите пожалуйста, установлен Далион ПРО 1,2,31,03, скачал новый релиз 1,2,35 но установка заканчивается ошибкой
> Программу нужно обновлять последовательно?
> Если, да, тот где взять недостающие обновления?
> на сайте разработчика, только последний релиз
> Спасибо


Промежуточные обновления не требуются

----------


## Shershik

Коллеги добрый день.
Может есть у кого ответы на вопросы по Далион ПРО? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Коллеги добрый день.
> Может есть у кого ответы на вопросы по Далион ПРО? Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Дак для начала задай их

----------


## Shershik

> Дак для начала задай их


Прошу прощения, ответы на сдачу сертификата.

----------


## VADEUS

Коллеги добрый день !! поидлись отученым Далионом 1.2.35.4 или обновлением
vadeus@bk.ru зарание благодарен

----------


## HannibalLecter

Доброго времени суток! Скачиваю из данной ветки "отученную версию", но все равно просит ключик. Я, наверное, чего-то не понимают? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## HannibalLecter

> Доброго времени суток! Скачиваю из данной ветки "отученную версию", но все равно просит ключик. Я, наверное, чего-то не понимают? Помогите, пожалуйста!


Все, вопрос отпал, проблема была в версии платформы x64.

----------


## Terehova

Киньте пожалуйста отученную версию про желательно последнюю на terehovanadin@gmail.com

----------


## denisniper

Ребята, пожалуйста киньте отученную версию, хоть UNO, хоть PRO denisniper@gmail.com
Я скачал здесь типа отученную, но все равно лицензию просит.

----------


## jusitnow

Добрый день.
Прошу отученную компоненту для Далион Управление Магазином PRO на ящик jusitnow@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен

----------


## ashnazgarrot

Добрый день.
Сбросьте пожалуйста отученную конфигу последних версий для Далион Управление Магазином PRO на ящик ashnazgarrot@yandex.ru

----------


## vladlg

Здравствуйте!
Прошу поделиться последней отученной  версией  Далион Управление Магазином ПРО на почту: vladlg@aport.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## sovchinnikov

Добрый день! Случилась беда помер ключ Далион УНО. Рег анкета утеряна. Возможно ли как то восстановить ключ? Может кто поделится отученной версией!
S_ovchinnikoff@mail.ru

----------


## mixperez

> Добрый день! Случилась беда помер ключ Далион УНО. Рег анкета утеряна. Возможно ли как то восстановить ключ? Может кто поделится отученной версией!
> S_ovchinnikoff@mail.ru


Напиши в поддержку Далион. Естественно все возможно, ПО же всегда под клиента регистрируется и продается. По запросу, по ИНН организации на которую приобретался продукт все восстановят, напишут что делать.

----------


## nikser

Добрый день! Давно на этом форуме, но первый раз обращаюсь с просьбой. Нужен последний оригинальный дестрибутив или хотя бы файл обновления до  Далион: Управление магазиномПРО 1.2.35.05.
Почта: marka-mm@yandex.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## sovchinnikov

Спасибо! Попробую.

----------


## Орлан1983

Здравствуйте!
Прошу поделиться последней отученной версией Далион Управление Магазином ПРО на почту: Smok1983@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Alph

Скиньте пжлста кряк на Далион про, 1.2.35.03.
Почта alexeykav@mail.ru

----------


## Alph

Добрый день! Скиньте эмул. на Далион.Проф. последний релиз. alexeykav@mail.ru

----------


## sadmal81

Добрый день.
Сбросьте пожалуйста отученную конфигурацию последних версий для Далион Управление Магазином Про на  sadmal81@gmail.com

----------


## AlexeyMG1

Огромная просьба скинуть на мыло AlexeyMG1@yandex.ru Далион про(или сеть), 1.2.35.03 кряк или леченую версию. Очень нужно для разработки и отладки в домашних условиях!

----------


## Mpak643

Доброго времени суток. Не могли бы поделиться отлученной версией Далион Управление Магазином УНО, или на крайний ПРО на мыло Tortilla643@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Xamik

Добрый день! Кому не жалко сбросьте отученную PRO на arhcitysoft@gmail.com
Приобрели версию УНО,но в ней отсутствует возможность в реализации ЕГАИС делать справку Б для клиента. А клиент требует

----------


## kondr1221

приветствую нужно отучить далион управление магазином базовая 2,13 проблема в том что код активации мол получали три раза а факт в том что просто перенести его на другой пк почта kondr1221@mail.ru на мат основе как я понимаю очень жду

----------


## OLEG_B

> приветствую нужно отучить далион управление магазином базовая 2,13 проблема в том что код активации мол получали три раза а факт в том что просто перенести его на другой пк почта kondr1221@mail.ru на мат основе как я понимаю очень жду


А базовая 2,13 это какая версия ?

----------


## NLObP

> А базовая 2,13 это какая версия ?


Наверное имеют ввиду "Лайт")

----------


## msn2

Добрый день.
Сбросьте пожалуйста не отученную конфигурацию последней версии для Далион Управление Магазином Про на ivan.serg362@yandex.ru

----------


## evgwolf

Доброго времени суток. Уважаемые форумчане не могли бы поделиться отученной версией Далион УНО, лучше ПРО на мыло evgwolf@gmail.com
или дайте ссылочку хде взять Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## evgwolf

поправочка про или уно 1.2.35

----------


## evgwolf

Люди да помогите же с отученной версией далиона 1.2.35 дайте ссылочку

----------


## nikser

Вам же на почту предлагали выход из этой ситуации. Отученная-это разовый "леденец" и проблему не решит.

----------


## awson

Привет всем еще раз)
Скиньте пжл ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО 1.2.35.05 оригинальную! Ключ есть, нужно старую версию обновить до новой. В софтбалансе счас хз как сделали доступ к обновлениям((

----------


## awson

awson@mail.ru

----------


## sargasa

Доброго дня. А можно мне отученный Далион ПРО на почту (ivavilov.vl@gmail.com) (Релиз 1.2.21.01, или какой нибудь другой)

----------


## nikser

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post460853

----------

Ukei (11.08.2017)

----------


## Sergeant48

Доброго дня всем! 
Буду очень благодарен за релиз и последнее обновление ДАЛИОН:ТРЕНД+АиС. Если есть отученный, то можно и поторговаться )))
lexwar@mail.ru

----------


## technique

Друзья!
Очень нужен Тренд в максималках: ТРЕНД + Маркетинг + АиС + Производство
Готов заплатить! варианты на почту: hello@frutter.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Доброго времени суток!
Народ у кого есть правила обмена ДУМ->Бухгалтерия 3.0 скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Well_81

> Доброго времени суток!
> Народ у кого есть правила обмена ДУМ->Бухгалтерия 3.0 скиньте пожалуйста


Там же вроде вшитые правила, в администрировании всё расписано:




> Администрирование - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Byh/6aJusJx8K
> 
> ДалионПРО Дополнение к описанию конфигурации - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BSk3/CWnN7pfsP
> 
> Особенности работы с сетевой версией - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M9Q5/jN1SkigK3
> 
> Руководство пользователя - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vZEQ/RgD1Z5Kfk
> 
> Образовывайся на здоровье Хотя я в своё время научился методом тыка Не так там и сложно

----------

OLEG_B (21.08.2017)

----------


## OLEG_B

Плюсом к посту выше https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FSaV/5wuJf8Use  -  Доп файлы

----------

Well_81 (21.08.2017)

----------


## rksoft

Ребята у кого есть Frontol 5 или 4й последних релизов отученный, скиньте пожалуйста. andr.wf@ya.ru  Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Patronize

День добрый! Есть у кого последняя версия "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО" Кто может скинуть? eu87@rambler.ru. И может кто то настраивал обмен сайтом на битриксе?

----------


## nikser

Что именно нужно? Спрашивайте правильно. Вам оригинальный дистрибутив?

----------


## Patronize

> Что именно нужно? Спрашивайте правильно. Вам оригинальный дистрибутив?


Да, дистрибутив или просто конфигурацию. Мне нужно обновление поставить.

----------


## akmr

Буду ну оч. благодарен за наиболее свежую  отученную ПРО a.belyaj@gmail.com

----------


## tserj

День добрый! Есть у кого последняя версия "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО" 1.2.35.05 ключ есть, просто необходимо обновить конфигурацию, сейчас версия "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.21.01) если есть то пож. скиньте на почту tserj4@rambler.ru

----------


## wandler

Добрый день! Скиньте плиз последнюю ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО , ключ есть.
fb_gaming@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## renigal

> Может есть у кого материалы (билеты) на Специалист по ДУМ, киньте пожалуйста, хочу сертификат, прогу знаю, но какие-то вопросы там в билетах заковыристые...
> Вот например: очень простой вопрос, однако например вариант 3 подходит, но я же читаю "ПОСЛЕ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ" т.е. какбы проведение случилось...  
> После проведения документа «Приходная накладная» остаток*товара из накладной на складе не изменился, почему? 	
> 	1 Была нарушена последовательность документов, как следствие по товару существовал отрицательный остаток 
> 	2 Приход этого товара был сделан в документе на другой склад 
> 	3 Документ «Приходная накладная» не проведен 
> 	4 Был установлен вид документа «Отложенное поступление»


Правильный ответ:

2 и 4 :)

----------


## nisdes

Доброго дня всем. А есть отученная версия ДУМ Лайт?

----------


## shto_hotel

Добрый день всем! Ребята, есть ли у кого Далион УНО отученный 1.2.35.. и (бывает ли не знаю) фронтол 5 отученный тоже. Пожалуйста, скиньте на почту shto_hotel@mail.ru.

----------


## hotbuy2007

Есть у кого Далион Управление Магазином 1.2.34.04 отученный или близлежащие релизы?

Ссылки на Rusfolder больше не работают.

----------


## nikser

> Есть у кого Далион Управление Магазином 1.2.34.04 отученный или близлежащие релизы?
> 
> Ссылки на Rusfolder больше не работают.


Пиши в личку.

----------


## Modeus666

Ребят поделитесь плиз кто-нибудь Последним отученным релизом ДУМ УНО на почту ekp@siriusdv.com, в ответ могу поделиться эмулями для Фронтол 5 Торговля 54ФЗ и Атол ДТО 8.14. Спасибо.

----------


## n3v3r_die

Добрый день! 
Если у кого есть "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО" поделитесь пожалуйста. Ящик для добрых людей n3v3rdiee@gmail.com.

----------


## bita

У кого есть ДАЛИОН: управление магазином ПРО 1.2.36.01, поделитесь пожалуйста. Email:rb5500@mail.ru

----------


## kasper350

У кого есть Далион УНО отученная, последняя версия? Поделитесь ;) itremont@mail.ru

----------


## kolts

Неправильно считаются партии. При определенных условиях, разбираюсь при каких сумма остатка по партиям отрицательна, хотя сумма должна быть равна нулю, только количество может быть отрицательным

----------


## Wanderer_R

> У кого есть ДАЛИОН: управление магазином ПРО 1.2.36.01, поделитесь пожалуйста. Email:rb5500@mail.ru


Уже версия 1.2.37.03:eek:

----------


## ruiner2012

Есть CF ""ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.35.03)" - Нелеченная, нужно кому? 
Ищу эмульку или лечение .

----------


## ruiner2012

"{ОбщийМодуль.ЗащищенныеФу  кции.Модуль}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (DalionUno)"

Модуль никто открыть не смог ?

----------


## ruiner2012

"{ОбщийМодуль.ЗащищенныеФу  кции.Модуль}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (DalionUno)"

Модуль никто открыть не смог ?

----------


## OLEG_B

Очень много спрашивают как подключить ТСД Отвечаю с ТСД я раз заморочился и безуспешно Гораздо приятнее вот такой способ Нужен мало мальски приличный андроид фон с камерой с автофокусировкой (мож и простая пойдёт не пробовал) Берётся хорошая программка XScanPet Настройки до ужаса простые есть видео на ютубе В далионе в Сервис-Обмен данными - Загрузка данных из табличного документа делаете файл exel который загружаете в XScanPet как шаблон обозначаете колонки Всё потом выходной файл загружаете назад в далион Либо XScanPet может работать как вайфай блютуз или просто по шнурку сканер Дальше как реализовать всё это надеюсь фантазии хватит https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4sYw/EU3D74Cxz  - XScanPet 
https://www.tightvnc.com/   - здесь vnc сервер для подключения по вай фай

----------


## OLEG_B

И этим способом сэкономите на ТСД Если что надо разжувать спрашивайте Проще здесь ответить чем каждому одно и тоже

----------


## NLObP

Берем тележку, ноут с далионом, сканер ШК + 6-ой драйвер ввода атола и вперед :D

----------


## evgwolf

берем opticon smart ставим mobile logistic дто 8 и наслаждаемся все очень просто и сердито цена вопроса 28 тыс
Кто может помочь с леченым далионом про 35 версии. если нужны обновы для любой версии софтбаланса пишите сюды

----------


## evgwolf

берем opticon smart ставим mobile logistic дто 8 и наслаждаемся все очень просто и сердито цена вопроса 28 тыс
Кто может помочь с леченым далионом про 35 версии. если нужны обновы для любой версии софтбаланса пишите сюды

----------


## kolts

Cf скиньте пожалуйста или сюда или на почту kolts23381@yandex.ru
Насчет ТСД - я сделал по вай фай через рдп. Сделал небольшую обработку обслуживания. Правда если 5 или 6 цифр подряд иногда съедает одну цифру. Но это уже затык атоловского драйвера, но в целом работать можно.

----------


## kolts

Cf скиньте пожалуйста или сюда или на почту kolts23381@yandex.ru
Насчет ТСД - я сделал по вай фай через рдп. Сделал небольшую обработку обслуживания. Правда если 5 или 6 цифр подряд иногда съедает одну цифру. Но это уже затык атоловского драйвера, но в целом работать можно.

----------


## bita

У кого есть ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.37.05, поделитесь пожалуйста! [EMAIL="rb5500@mail.ru"]

----------


## acertalk

добрый день! есть у кого "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.27.04)

----------


## OLEG_B

> добрый день! есть у кого "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.27.04)


1.2.*27*.04 ?

----------


## acertalk

Да у вас есть? можете дать ссылку?

----------


## OLEG_B

Да мне просто тупо интересно зачем это старьё Из архивных есть только 1.2.29.07

----------


## acertalk

у меня эта версия переделанная, хочу откатить на начальные.

----------


## OLEG_B

> у меня эта версия переделанная, хочу откатить на начальные.


http://www.unibytes.com/CKpIydzAbh0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB эта вроде чистая 1.2.29.07

----------


## acertalk

спасибо! 
попробую на эту.
а 27 нет ни у кого?

----------


## ACuK

Может кто сталкивался, ДУМ УНО, при загрузке накладных из ЕГАИС пишет индекс находится за границами массива, ключ официальный релиз последний, УТМ обновил, на тот же комп поставил Розницу в ней все отлично.
Тестирование и исправление ошибок не находит, chdbfl тоже. Пробовал выгрузить в dt  и загрузить в чистую, то же самое.
Такую же ошибку пишет при отправке запроса остатков в 1 и 2 регистре.
Разработчикам написать не могу, прошло полгода с момента регистрации.

----------


## mak_simm

Здравствуйте. Нужна последняя версия Уно 1.2.38.01 ключ есть. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку или на mak_simm@mail.ru

----------


## ACuK

кинул

----------

mak_simm (01.11.2017)

----------


## mak_simm

> кинул


Вот спасибо!!!

----------


## Юрася

Здравствуйте попросили в магазине наладить работу Далион Управление магазином УНО ред1,2 2016 года лицензия есть. НО яхочу дома поставить и разобраться в домашних условиях с прогой. Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на отученый Далион Управление магазином УНО на мыло gusev_y@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте попросили в магазине наладить работу Далион Управление магазином УНО ред1,2 2016 года лицензия есть. НО яхочу дома поставить и разобраться в домашних условиях с прогой. Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на отученый Далион Управление магазином УНО на мыло gusev_y@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.


Лови.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Уно 1.2.38.02 https://filecloud.me/nkny0b7bx0q8.html

----------


## Wanderer_R

Про 1.2.38.02 https://filecloud.me/9m002mmtuntd.html

----------


## Юрася

Доброе время суток.
C filecloud.me - Доступ с этого IP для данной ссылки невозможен.
Что касается письма на мыло со ссылками, там подсадка на мобильную подписку, портить впечатления не хочу.
Можно ссылку на обменник где бесплатно, пожалуйста очень нужно.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Юрася

> Лови.


Доброе время суток.
C filecloud.me - Доступ с этого IP для данной ссылки невозможен.
Что касается письма на мыло со ссылками, там подсадка на мобильную подписку, портить впечатления не хочу.
Можно ссылку на обменник где бесплатно, пожалуйста очень нужно.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите как обновить конфигурацию, имеется Далион: Управление магазином.Лайт ред.1.2 (1.2.8.1)? Скачал версию Далион: Управление магазином.Лайт 1.2.15.1 по ссылке выше, пытаюсь обновить, 1С выдает ошибку "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы". Как быть?


Напиши на oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день!
> 
> Подскажите как обновить конфигурацию, имеется Далион: Управление магазином.Лайт ред.1.2 (1.2.8.1)? Скачал версию Далион: Управление магазином.Лайт 1.2.15.1 по ссылке выше, пытаюсь обновить, 1С выдает ошибку "Структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы". Как быть?


Если скачал с этой темы то скорее всего установочный файл Устанавливаешь Создаёшь новую базу Затем в конфигураторе просто тупо конфигурация-открыть конфигурацию-Сохранить конфигурацию в файл
Открываешь свою базу в конфигураторе
Конфигурация-Открыть конфигурацию
Конфигурация-Поддержка-Обновить конфигурацию из файла - УКАЗЫВАЕШЬ тот который создал выше 
?

CF - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CrvP/bRuJV1Zwu

----------


## sk0m0r0kh

Прошу дать ссылку на Dalion УНО/Сеть разлоченную, нужна для личных тестов.
dim.markh@gmail.com

----------


## sk0m0r0kh

> Прошу дать ссылку на Dalion УНО/Сеть разлоченную, нужна для личных тестов.
> dim.markh@gmail.com


Желательно посвежее версию.

----------


## Sergeant48

Друзья, доброго дня!
Буду признателен за последнее релиз ДАЛИОН:ТРЕНД+АиС. 
lexwar@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

У кого есть Далион УНО отученная, последняя версия? Поделитесь

----------


## yurik_ageev

> У кого есть Далион УНО отученная, последняя версия? Поделитесь


последней отученной нет

----------


## nikser

> У кого есть Далион УНО отученная, последняя версия? Поделитесь


В личку напишите. Может смогу помочь.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> *В личку напишите.* Может смогу помочь.


*А Вы уверены, что личное сообщение можно отправить?*
Админам сайта видимо наплевать, что личные сообщения не отправляются

----------


## MrBlanki

> В личку напишите. Может смогу помочь.


Написал

----------


## nikser

> Написал


Я ответил.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Я ответил.


Ничего не пришло

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ничего не пришло


*увы нет*

----------


## omakidza

Доброго времени суток. Поделиться отученной версией frontol 5 на мыло 6nimaa6@mail.ru
или дайте ссылочку где взять Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Возможно имеется дамп ключа к ДАЛИОН, кто поможет с эмулем?

----------


## Wanderer_R

Уно 1.2.38.03 http://transfiles.ru/njc03

----------

Цукерманн (16.11.2017)

----------


## yurik_ageev

*ВСЕМ ДОБРОГО ДНЯ*
Народ имеется дамп ключа к далион управление магазином.
*Кто может помочь с ЭМУЛЯТОРОМ*

----------


## yurik_ageev

Не поможете с эмулятором?

----------


## nikser

> Не поможете с эмулятором?


Эта задача сложная, но решаемая.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Эта задача сложная, но решаемая.


куда Вам можно написать? Личные сообщения не отправляются, пробовал с разных компов

----------


## nikser

> куда Вам можно написать? Личные сообщения не отправляются, пробовал с разных компов


На Super.kote-2018.

----------


## yurik_ageev

упс, мы с вами знакомы, Вы мне с фронтолом помогали

----------


## nikser

> упс, мы с вами знакомы, Вы мне с фронтолом помогали


Ну да.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Всем здравствуйте! 
Обновления по ПП Далион будут 100% платными   :(
1. регистрируешь ПП на сайте в личном кабинете
2. покупаешь обновление на этот зарегистрированный ПП
3. При установке обновления нужен интернет, будет проверка куплено ли обновление

Интересно будет ли выход в этом плане? Надеюсь придумают что нибудь? А то как то не охота переходить.

----------


## NLObP

> Всем здравствуйте! 
> Обновления по ПП Далион будут 100% платными   :(
> 1. регистрируешь ПП на сайте в личном кабинете
> 2. покупаешь обновление на этот зарегистрированный ПП
> 3. При установке обновления нужен интернет, будет проверка куплено ли обновление
> 
> Интересно будет ли выход в этом плане? Надеюсь придумают что нибудь? А то как то не охота переходить.


А ссылочку на данную инфу можно?)

и разве не так:
1. покупаешь ПП
2. регистрируешь ПП в ЛК
3. качаешь обновы для зарегистрированного ПП

----------


## nikser

> Всем здравствуйте! 
> Обновления по ПП Далион будут 100% платными   :(
> 1. регистрируешь ПП на сайте в личном кабинете
> 2. покупаешь обновление на этот зарегистрированный ПП
> 3. При установке обновления нужен интернет, будет проверка куплено ли обновление
> 
> Интересно будет ли выход в этом плане? Надеюсь придумают что нибудь? А то как то не охота переходить.


Как гласит мудрая поговорка: "На любую гайку, всегда есть болт".

----------


## Wanderer_R

> А ссылочку на данную инфу можно?)
> 
> и разве не так:
> 1. покупаешь ПП
> 2. регистрируешь ПП в ЛК
> 3. качаешь обновы для зарегистрированного ПП


Ссылки нет, был человек на ихнем последнем семинаре. Там сказали.
Сейчас да, качать можно.

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Как гласит мудрая поговорка: "На любую гайку, всегда есть болт".


Очень надеюсь!

----------


## herznaet

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением с 29 релиза для Далион. Управление магазином ПРО. Обязательно не ломанную

----------


## nikser

> Ссылки нет, был человек на ихнем последнем семинаре. Там сказали.
> Сейчас да, качать можно.


Не думаю, что такое возможно. Цена и так не малая за Далион. Это может отпугнуть клиента. Хотя и такой вариант нельзя отбрасывать. С Фронтолом ведь пошли другим путем. С релиза 5.20.01 скачивай дистрибутив сколько угодно, а вот регистрация ключа и дальнейшая работа ПО только через сервер Атол. Хотя и это дело времени.

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Не думаю, что такое возможно. Цена и так не малая за Далион. Это может отпугнуть клиента. Хотя и такой вариант нельзя отбрасывать. С Фронтолом ведь пошли другим путем. С релиза 5.20.01 скачивай дистрибутив сколько угодно, а вот регистрация ключа и дальнейшая работа ПО только через сервер Атол. Хотя и это дело времени.


Ну, дополнительный модуль для Егаис - 8000 руб. Даже глазом не моргнули. И никто не ушел. Надо, приобрели.

----------


## nikser

> Ну, дополнительный модуль для Егаис - 8000 руб. Даже глазом не моргнули. И никто не ушел. Надо, приобрели.


Есть альтернатива, работать без дополнительного модуля. Результат тот же самый, но надо приложить ум и желание. А как правило, многие хотят всё и бесплатно. Логично?

----------


## Ogoo

Добрый вечер! Есть у кого-нибудь Далион ПРО последний релиз не ломанный? Могу обменяться на Далион УНО, если нужно. Почта marka-mm@yandex.ru

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Добрый день! Скиньте ссылочку на скачку установочного файла конфигурации Далион УНО 1.23.8.03. на почту i.burdovitsyn@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Добрый день! Скиньте ссылочку на скачку установочного файла конфигурации Далион УНО 1.23.8.03. на почту i.burdovitsyn@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо


На 54 странице есть ссылка, чем не подходит?

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Есть альтернатива, работать без дополнительного модуля. Результат тот же самый, но надо приложить ум и желание. А как правило, многие хотят всё и бесплатно. Логично?


Про логичность даже не спорю. А вот без модуля, как работать? тяжеловато это же надо по алкокодам сопоставлять, да и сверки нет.

----------


## Ogoo

Неужели ни у кого нет официального файла cf Далион ПРО 37.05 или 38.03? marka-mm@yandex.ru

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Неужели ни у кого нет официального файла cf Далион ПРО 37.05 или 38.03? marka-mm@yandex.ru


Далион ПРО 38.02 http://rgho.st/7L7w9brSZ
Версия 38.03 выпускалась только для УНО

----------

eanknd (20.11.2017), Ogoo (17.11.2017)

----------


## Ogoo

> Далион ПРО 38.02 http://rgho.st/7L7w9brSZ
> Версия 38.03 выпускалась только для УНО


Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## opadreo

Wanderer_R, Вас не затруднит ещё раз выложить ? срок хранения истек

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Wanderer_R, Вас не затруднит ещё раз выложить ? срок хранения истек


Пожалуйста: УНО 38.03 http://rgho.st/6FMBBq9rL
ПРО 38.02 http://rgho.st/8VZZBVJ9S

----------


## Vortep2

Есть ли возможность, плиз, скинуть эмулятор ключика для Далион УМ про ред. 1.2 (1.2.29.07) Спасибо!!

----------


## nikser

> Есть ли возможность, плиз, скинуть эмулятор ключика для Далион УМ про ред. 1.2 (1.2.29.07) Спасибо!!


Выше в этой ветке есть пролоченный Далион ПРО, посмотрите.

----------

Vortep2 (22.11.2017)

----------


## Vortep2

Снимок.jpg

после установки пролоченой УНО при первом запуске сообщает, что не удалось обновить компоненту DalionNew105.dll и после "Да" пишет: не удалось записать файл DalionNew105.dll в каталог C:\Program Files(x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2650\bin\

Может можно его записать вручную?
Если есть у кого DalionNew105.dll? 
у меня УНО 1.2.38.03

----------


## nikser

> Снимок.jpg
> 
> после установки пролоченой УНО при первом запуске сообщает, что не удалось обновить компоненту DalionNew105.dll и после "Да" пишет: не удалось записать файл DalionNew105.dll в каталог C:\Program Files(x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2650\bin\
> 
> Может можно его записать вручную?
> Если есть у кого DalionNew105.dll? 
> у меня УНО 1.2.38.03


Запустите платформу 1С с правами администратора и у вас компонента запишется по указанному пути. ОС какая?

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Взломанной версии УНО 1.2.38.03 нет. Поэтому и не запускается. Запускайте другую версию

----------


## Vortep2

начинал с уно 1.2.29.07 отученная из начала ветки. там было то же самое, но указывался DalionNew_uno.dll обновился через конфигуратор. прочел на форумах, что может из-за платформы 1с (после 8.3.8 дает такую ошибку)
Может есть файл DalionNew_uno.dll ? С ним можно попробовать.

Спасибо

----------


## nikser

> начинал с уно 1.2.29.07 отученная из начала ветки. там было то же самое, но указывался DalionNew_uno.dll обновился через конфигуратор. прочел на форумах, что может из-за платформы 1с (после 8.3.8 дает такую ошибку)
> Может есть файл DalionNew_uno.dll ? С ним можно попробовать.
> 
> Спасибо


На значке 1С нажимаешь правой кнопкой и Запустить от имени администратора. Вот и всё. В чем проблема? Я написал в личку. Посмотри сообщение.

----------


## Vortep2

Огромное спасибо! ))) ноу комментс

----------


## OLEG_B

Предлагаю купить эмулятор Далион Упр Маг Про в складчину Просят 10000р (Эмулятор) Заявки отправлять в ЛС тем кто реально вступит в пай я предлагаю Кассир 5 (Штриха) и Фронтол ФЗ-54 для пользования безлитмитом (неограниченное кол-во мест) и Битрикс - вы платите только за домен CMS и проги я Вам отдаю   Плюс моя тех поддержка Ну и конечно Далион
PS По окончанию сбора средств акция сворачивается

----------


## yurik_ageev

Присоединяюсь

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Предлагаю купить эмулятор Далион Упр Маг Про в складчину Просят 10000р (Эмулятор) Заявки отправлять в ЛС тем кто реально вступит в пай я предлагаю Кассир 5 (Штриха) и Фронтол ФЗ-54 для пользования безлитмитом (неограниченное кол-во мест) и Битрикс - вы платите только за домен CMS и проги я Вам отдаю   Плюс моя тех поддержка Ну и конечно Далион
> PS По окончанию сбора средств акция сворачивается


*Присоединяюсь*

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО
1.2.38.04 http://rgho.st/8CjJDqwXf

 ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ
1.2.38.04 http://rgho.st/8l9LKdyV7

----------

6aTIoKa (29.11.2017), MrBlanki (30.11.2017)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО
> 1.2.38.04 http://rgho.st/8CjJDqwXf
> 
>  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ
> 1.2.38.04 http://rgho.st/8l9LKdyV7


*вылеченные?*
а толку то, обновление этих версий не прокатит

----------


## Wanderer_R

> *вылеченные?*
> а толку то, обновление этих версий не прокатит


Я "вылеченные" не выкладываю, только оригинал.

----------

6aTIoKa (29.11.2017)

----------


## 1sinntech

Есть USB ключ Далион Управление магазином ПРО могу отдать за 1/3 стоимости

----------


## nikser

> Есть USB ключ Далион Управление магазином ПРО могу отдать за 1/3 стоимости


А Модуль дп. сервисы ЕГАИС? Доп. рабочие места?

----------


## 1sinntech

dalion1.jpg

На счет егаиса не уверен

----------


## 1sinntech

dalion.jpg
С

----------


## OLEG_B

> dalion.jpg
> С


И к чему эта картинка ?

----------


## nikser

[QUOTE=1sinntech;491965]Вложение 1748
С[/QUOTE
А как выглядит ключ так?
Безымянный.png

----------


## 1sinntech

Вопросы в почту 
1sinntech@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

NLObP выйди на связь у тебя ящик полный не написать

----------


## OLEG_B

> Есть USB ключ Далион Управление магазином ПРО могу отдать за 1/3 стоимости


Закатай лучше с него эмулятор

----------

yurik_ageev (15.12.2017)

----------


## 1sinntech

Нет времени и желания этим заниматься.

----------


## Klen2005

> Предлагаю купить эмулятор Далион Упр Маг Про в складчину Просят 10000р (Эмулятор) Заявки отправлять в ЛС тем кто реально вступит в пай я предлагаю Кассир 5 (Штриха) и Фронтол ФЗ-54 для пользования безлитмитом (неограниченное кол-во мест) и Битрикс - вы платите только за домен CMS и проги я Вам отдаю   Плюс моя тех поддержка Ну и конечно Далион
> PS По окончанию сбора средств акция сворачивается


по участвую

----------


## yurik_ageev

За таблэтку от жадности денег просят

----------


## yurik_ageev

Кому интересно, пишите в лс *OLEG_B*, поможем

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кому интересно, пишите в лс *OLEG_B*, поможем


можете и мне писать, обсудим

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Ребят всем привет!!! Продаю аппаратные ключи Далион UNO + Frotol 5 EГАИС за смешную цену!!! Писать на почту i.burdovitsyn@gmail.com

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Предложение актуально до 24.12.2017

----------


## 1sinntech

Также продаю УСБ ключи Далион Управление магазином ПРО 6 раб мест и ключ 1С Предприятие на 1 раб место
пишите на почту 1sinntech@gmail.com

----------


## sergey_lb

Для внесения дополнений в Далион управление магазином про на домашнем компьютере нужна отученная конфа. На работе не дают работать в спокойной обстановке. Скиньте плиз sergey_lb@msn.com

----------


## OLEG_B

> Для внесения дополнений в Далион управление магазином про на домашнем компьютере нужна отученная конфа. На работе не дают работать в спокойной обстановке. Скиньте плиз sergey_lb@msn.com


Устанавливаешь Тим Перед уходом отключаешь монитор Дома по Тиму соединяешься и работаешь

----------


## int1602

Есть у кого обнова 1.2.34.03 для Далион УМ ПРО? Спасибо

----------


## sergey_lb

На работе инет еле дышит.

----------


## OLEG_B

> На работе инет еле дышит.


Это уже проходили дайте для ознокомления На самом деле я сам ушел с такой конторы которая грузила сис админа всякой х-ей в том числе и работой за оператора и за того парня Если контора солидная то она либо купит ключи либо тот же эмуль (а нормальные покупают первый ключ а потом ДОКУПАЮТ эмули ) и не грузят одного парня всем Я работал в конторе которая могла купить для мышей на складе мышеловку за 20к но зато экономить на том же ПО которое как раз и делало деньги Так что ты либо изъяснить постарайся как обстоит работа либо ... Тем более версия про это не для киоска в деревне где инет слабый

----------


## OLEG_B

> Есть у кого обнова 1.2.34.03 для Далион УМ ПРО? Спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D1iE/2m3KsKifo

----------


## int1602

Это свежак! Мне нужна 34,03))

----------


## int1602

[QUOTE=OLEG_B;492523]https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D1iE/2m3KsKifo[/QUOTE
Мне нужна cf на ДУМ ПРо версии 34.03 для апгрейда УНО.

----------


## OLEG_B

[QUOTE=int1602;492525]


> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D1iE/2m3KsKifo[/QUOTE
> Мне нужна cf на ДУМ ПРо версии 34.03 для апгрейда УНО.


Да не вопрос http://dropmefiles.com/ruKnw  Ссылка будет действительна 7 дней потом прозвенит звонок )

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Для внесения дополнений в Далион управление магазином про на домашнем компьютере нужна отученная конфа. На работе не дают работать в спокойной обстановке. Скиньте плиз sergey_lb@msn.com


А Вы не боитесь пользоваться вылеченной версией, а потом скидывать её же где есть ключ, возможно конфлик пойдет

----------


## sergey_lb

Я скидывать буду не всю конфу а только доработанные модули.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Я скидывать буду не всю конфу а только доработанные модули.


мы с Вами переписывались недавно по почте

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Привет, коллеги! Подскажите и мне, плиз, кто знает - как обойти ключ для Далион ПРО Управление магазином. У нас редакция 1.2. Тоже ОЧЕНЬ надо.


*могу помочь с эмулятором*

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всех с наступающим!!!
А есть ли установочный дистрибутив ДАЛИОН ПРО, а не cf файл?

----------


## Ukei

> Всех с наступающим!!!
> А есть ли установочный дистрибутив ДАЛИОН ПРО, а не cf файл?


 - Есть, но не сказать чтобы шибко свежей версии.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> - Есть, но не сказать чтобы шибко свежей версии.


неважно

----------


## Ukei

> Всех с наступающим!!!
> А есть ли установочный дистрибутив ДАЛИОН ПРО, а не cf файл?


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО", релиз 1.2.29.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

ylich (09.08.2019)

----------


## Сергей 777

Всех с Новым Годом!
У меня такой вопрос: 6 лет в нашем магазине стоит ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия. Все это время программа не обновлялась.  Можно ли очистить в ней все предыдущие данные о продажах, сохранив при этом базу товаров? Или нужно покупать новую программу? 
Еще вопрос: как подключить модуль ДИСКОНТ+АНАЛИТИКА?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Всех с Новым Годом!
> У меня такой вопрос: 6 лет в нашем магазине стоит ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия. Все это время программа не обновлялась.  Можно ли очистить в ней все предыдущие данные о продажах, сохранив при этом базу товаров? Или нужно покупать новую программу? 
> Еще вопрос: как подключить модуль ДИСКОНТ+АНАЛИТИКА?


А на какую программу переходите?
Сохраняете номенклатуру в формат ну например Excel
у 1с есть обработка загрузка данных из табличного документа

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всех с Новым Годом!
> У меня такой вопрос: 6 лет в нашем магазине стоит ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия. Все это время программа не обновлялась.  Можно ли очистить в ней все предыдущие данные о продажах, сохранив при этом базу товаров? Или нужно покупать новую программу? 
> Еще вопрос: как подключить модуль ДИСКОНТ+АНАЛИТИКА?


Есть возможность такая загрузка из табличного документа Почитай документы по этой программе

----------


## nikser

> Всех с Новым Годом!
> У меня такой вопрос: 6 лет в нашем магазине стоит ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия. Все это время программа не обновлялась.  Можно ли очистить в ней все предыдущие данные о продажах, сохранив при этом базу товаров? Или нужно покупать новую программу? 
> Еще вопрос: как подключить модуль ДИСКОНТ+АНАЛИТИКА?


Есть такая конфигурация как, Конвертация данных. В ней можно настроить перенос любых данных как из однотипных, так и различных конфигураций. В вашем случае лучше всего создать чистую базу Далион УМ Лайт и перенести в неё из имеющейся всё, что вы пожелаете. Это будет перенос данных между однотипными конфигурациями. В конвертации данных есть обработка ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82.  epf.

----------


## shoker009

Всем привет. Есть у кого дистрибутив обновления Далион Про 1.2.39.05?

----------


## Shershik

Добрый день. У кого есть ответы на вопросы по сертификации Далион? Или может кто то может помочь сдать.

----------


## nikser

Ребята, вы готовы к помарочному учету алкогольной продукции? Скоро в работу вступит УТМ 3. Да и вообще, к 01.01.2018 г. необходимо было привести остатки алкоголя на сервере ЕГАИС в порядок.

----------


## bita

Добрый день!У кого есть  обновление 1.2.39.05 для Далион УМ ПРО?
Скиньте пожалуйста *Скрытый текст*rb5500@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Сергей 777

Здравствуйте, спасибо всем ответившим. Есть еще один вопрос по ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия: при возврате товаров от покупателей эти товары не возвращаются к исходным поставщикам, а попадают в категорию "Частное лицо", что очень неудобно при анализе отчетов остатков и продаж товаров. Сколько я ни искал, не нашел как исправить эту ситуацию...

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте, спасибо всем ответившим. Есть еще один вопрос по ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия: при возврате товаров от покупателей эти товары не возвращаются к исходным поставщикам, а попадают в категорию "Частное лицо", что очень неудобно при анализе отчетов остатков и продаж товаров. Сколько я ни искал, не нашел как исправить эту ситуацию...


Я понял так, что товар поступивший от конкретного поставщика, оприходован приходной накладной, сформировав этим остатки товара на вашей фирме. Так? Вы товар реализовали розничному покупателю, а он вернул вам товар по какой-то причине (не удовлетворен качеством и прочее). Вы сформировали документ Возврат товара от покупателя и как следствие-этот товар вновь "упал" на остатки вашей фирме. Так? Вопрос. Причем здесь исходные поставщики? Приходной накладной, сформирована перед поставщиком задолженность по данной поставке товара и не более. Оплатили накладную и всё. 
Или я что-то неправильно понял?

----------


## Сергей 777

Дело в том, что за 7 лет работы я никогда не формировал документы "Возврат товара от покупателя", я только сегодня в справке узнал об этих документах. Товары и так падают на остатки, и в ревизию все сходится, но проблема в том, что когда делаешь отчеты по остаткам и продажам, учитывая поставщиков, эти товары попадают в категорию "частное лицо", что неудобно при анализе, как я и указал в первом вопросе.
Я попытался сегодня ради интереса сформировать документ "Возврат товара от покупателя", но тогда получается, что товары возвращаются во второй раз. Может быть я что-то делаю неправильно?

----------


## Сергей 777

Дело в том, что за 7 лет работы я никогда не формировал документы "Возврат товара от покупателя", я только сегодня в справке узнал об этих документах. Товары и так падают на остатки, и в ревизию все сходится, но проблема в том, что когда делаешь отчеты по остаткам и продажам, учитывая поставщиков, эти товары попадают в категорию "частное лицо", что неудобно при анализе, как я и указал в первом вопросе.
Я попытался сегодня ради интереса сформировать документ "Возврат товара от покупателя", но тогда получается, что товары возвращаются во второй раз. Может быть я что-то делаю неправильно?

----------


## nikser

> Дело в том, что за 7 лет работы я никогда не формировал документы "Возврат товара от покупателя", я только сегодня в справке узнал об этих документах. Товары и так падают на остатки, и в ревизию все сходится, но проблема в том, что когда делаешь отчеты по остаткам и продажам, учитывая поставщиков, эти товары попадают в категорию "частное лицо", что неудобно при анализе, как я и указал в первом вопросе.
> Я попытался сегодня ради интереса сформировать документ "Возврат товара от покупателя", но тогда получается, что товары возвращаются во второй раз. Может быть я что-то делаю неправильно?


А причем поставщики к остаткам в вашей базе и также к продажам? Один и тот же товар может поступать от разных поставщиков и каков смысл вашего анализа?

----------


## 24xx22

Здравствуйте!!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на отученый ДУМ Про, любой версии начиная с 1.2.35.03.
xx24xx22@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на отученый ДУМ Про, любой версии начиная с 1.2.35.03.
> xx24xx22@yandex.ru


Отученную версию не обновить, а таких старших версий нет, есть младшие

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на отученый ДУМ Про, любой версии начиная с 1.2.35.03.
> xx24xx22@yandex.ru


Отученную версию не обновить, а таких старших версий нет, есть младшие

----------


## nikser

> Дело в том, что за 7 лет работы я никогда не формировал документы "Возврат товара от покупателя", я только сегодня в справке узнал об этих документах. Товары и так падают на остатки, и в ревизию все сходится, но проблема в том, что когда делаешь отчеты по остаткам и продажам, учитывая поставщиков, эти товары попадают в категорию "частное лицо", что неудобно при анализе, как я и указал в первом вопросе.
> Я попытался сегодня ради интереса сформировать документ "Возврат товара от покупателя", но тогда получается, что товары возвращаются во второй раз. Может быть я что-то делаю неправильно?


Возврат товара от покупателя в текущую (т.е. не закрытую смену) делается на кассовой программе (Фронтол, РМК и т.п.), а если смена закрыта, то на товароучетной программе, в вашем случае Далион. А если вы сделали возврат  на кассе, а потом в Далионе, то естественно у вас будет задвоение.

----------


## OLEG_B

Если кому то надо Далион УМ то пишите на oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com либо обращайтесь к пользователю yurik_ageev

----------


## Сергей 777

Вопрос по знатокам онлайн-касс: В наличии 2 программы: товароучетная ДАЛИОН Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия и кассовая FRONTOL. С Нового Года мы закрыли магазин для того, чтобы установить онлайн-кассу. С новой системой налоговая будет получать все данные с кассы в режиме онлайн. Но при этом мы хотим, чтобы при этом информацию за предыдущие года она получить не смогла. Достаточно ли для этого удалить все данные из кассовой программы - FRONTOL? Или нужно удалять все данные и с товароучетной программы?

----------


## alex125it

> Вопрос по знатокам онлайн-касс: В наличии 2 программы: товароучетная ДАЛИОН Управление магазином ЛАЙТ версия и кассовая FRONTOL. С Нового Года мы закрыли магазин для того, чтобы установить онлайн-кассу. С новой системой налоговая будет получать все данные с кассы в режиме онлайн. Но при этом мы хотим, чтобы при этом информацию за предыдущие года она получить не смогла. Достаточно ли для этого удалить все данные из кассовой программы - FRONTOL? Или нужно удалять все данные и с товароучетной программы?


зачем удалять данные? она будет передавать только актуальные продажи с момента установки.

----------


## OLEG_B

Уважаемые мои подписчики вышла обновка 1.2.39.06 Про За ссылкой просьба отписаться на мыло

----------

bita (29.01.2018)

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Добрый день! А УНО есть последняя версия

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день! А УНО есть последняя версия


Есть 1.2.39.05

----------


## nikser

Есть дистрибутив 1.2.39.07

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Поделитесь ссылкой плиз на почту i.burdovitsyn@gmail.com

----------


## rider

Добрый день. А ДУМ про отученный есть только версии 1.2.29.07? Поновее нигде не найти?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. А ДУМ про отученный есть только версии 1.2.29.07? Поновее нигде не найти?


На почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com напиши Или пользователю yurik_ageev обратись

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. А ДУМ про отученный есть только версии 1.2.29.07? Поновее нигде не найти?


На почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com напиши Или пользователю yurik_ageev обратись

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. А ДУМ про отученный есть только версии 1.2.29.07? Поновее нигде не найти?


*Нашли новую версию?*

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. А ДУМ про отученный есть только версии 1.2.29.07? Поновее нигде не найти?


*Нашли новую версию?*

----------


## rider

> *Нашли новую версию?*


Да спасибо. Мне и залоченная сгодилась. )

----------


## MrBlanki

Поделитесь ссылкой плиз на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Поделитесь ссылкой плиз на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru


Ссылкой на что?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Поделитесь ссылкой плиз на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru


Ссылкой на что?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ссылкой на что?


Извините забыл дописать.
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином
УНО 1.2.39.07
Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Извините забыл дописать.
> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином
> УНО 1.2.39.07
> Спасибо.


До вечера потерпите

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Извините забыл дописать.
> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином
> УНО 1.2.39.07
> Спасибо.


До вечера потерпите

----------


## SeregaVD

Доброго времени. Прошу Вас выслать обновление управление магазинов "Далион" УНО 1.2.39.06

----------


## SeregaVD

> Доброго времени. Прошу Вас выслать обновление управление магазинов "Далион" УНО 1.2.39.06


 SeregaVD@rambler.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> До вечера потерпите


Конечно

----------


## Luks33@mail.ru

Добрый вечер.Подскажите пожалуйста поподробнее как сделать переход Далион лайт на Далион уно (правила перехода читал ) не понял где брать обработки перехода лайт и уно

----------


## nikser

Посмотри здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk/Переход%20с%20Лайт

----------

Luks33@mail.ru (10.02.2018)

----------


## Luks33@mail.ru

> Посмотри здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk/Переход%20с%20Лайт


СПАСИБО

----------


## Wanderer_R

Из новшеств: добавили 3 версию формата по ЕГАИС.
Далион Уно 1.2.40.02 http://rgho.st/8mx9dHLBK
Далион Про 1.2.40.02 http://rgho.st/6d6l2GN5B

----------

bita (11.02.2018), iamRealyzer (04.04.2018), MrBlanki (12.02.2018), OLEG_B (11.02.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Из новшеств: добавили 3 версию формата по ЕГАИС.
> Далион Уно 1.2.40.02 http://rgho.st/8mx9dHLBK
> Далион Про 1.2.40.02 http://rgho.st/6d6l2GN5B


Новое в релизе 1.2.40.01
1.	Добавлена работа с ТТН ЕГАИС в формате 3.
2.	А также:
-	В документ "Перенос взаиморасчетов" добавлены итоги в подвал.
-Добавлена сортировка макетов ценников и этикеток в обработке "Печать ценников и этикеток".
-	В печатной форме превышений документа "Выпуск продукции" добавлена группировка одинаковых наименований и возможность открыть номенклатуру из печатной формы.
-	В товарный чек добавлена возможность вывода артикула.
-	В сверке остатков с ЕГАИС добавлена подстановка УТМ по умолчанию, если УТМ единственный.
-Добавлена возможность оплачивать налоги за обособленные подразделения организации.
-	В корректировке ТТК отключена проверка на обязательность заполнения реквизита "Нетто".
-	В отчет по движению денежных средств добавлен фильтр по торговому объекту.
-Добавлено открытие веб-монитора сервера лицензирования из мастера поиска ключей.
-Удален флаг "Сельское поселение" из справочника Торговые объекты". Если касса не передает розничную реализацию в ЕГАИС, то акты списания ЕГАИС формируются с помощью обработки "Формирование актов списания ЕГАИС" (модуль "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС"). Обязательно включение загрузки акцизных марок.

----------

MrBlanki (12.02.2018)

----------


## dnm2008

вот бы модуль добыть "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС"

----------


## MrBlanki

> вот бы модуль добыть "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС"


Согласен

----------


## SeregaVD

Это было бы ЧУДО! Согласен.

----------


## OLEG_B

> вот бы модуль добыть "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС"


Пиши на oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------

mksmks (14.02.2018)

----------


## nikser

Кто-нибудь уже познакомился с Фронтол 5.20 и выше? https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk

----------


## yurik_ageev

Эти модули на вылеченной версии не работают, нужен ключ или эмуль ключа.
*Кому интересно пишите. Обсудим*

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кто-нибудь уже познакомился с Фронтол 5.20 и выше? https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk


На него эмулятора нет, а дэмка неинтересно

----------


## nikser

> На него эмулятора нет, а дэмка неинтересно


Кто сказал, что нет?

----------


## nikser

> На него эмулятора нет, а дэмка неинтересно


Кто сказал, что нет?

----------


## SeregaVD

> Кто сказал, что нет?


Добрый день поделитесь эмулятором на Фронтол 5.20 Если есть у кого очень надо. Заранее благодарен. SeregaVD@rambler.ru

----------


## SeregaVD

> Кто сказал, что нет?


Добрый день поделитесь эмулятором на Фронтол 5.20 Если есть у кого очень надо. Заранее благодарен. SeregaVD@rambler.ru

----------


## Luks33@mail.ru

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста  Далионом лайт отученной Luks33@mail.ru

----------


## mksmks

Добрый вечер. Где можно "взять" ДУМ последнюю "отученную" конфигурацию?
Спасибо.

----------


## mksmks

Добрый вечер. Где можно "взять" ДУМ последнюю "отученную" конфигурацию?
Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый вечер. Где можно "взять" ДУМ последнюю "отученную" конфигурацию?
> Спасибо.


*если только эмулятор купить*

----------


## shto_hotel

Добрый день ! помогите с эмулем на Далион УНО 1.2.40.3 
shto_hotel@mail.ru
Или инструкцией как запилить самому эмуль, есть ключ на работе, (но нужен еще для тестирования дома).
Еще очень нужен Фронтол эмуль (с ЕГАИС). 
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Wanderer_R

УНО 1.2.40.04 http://my-files.ru/17i2g3
ПРО 1.2.40.04 http://my-files.ru/v1khqy

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.40.04
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка возникаюшая при вводе списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, в ситуации, когда не удалось определить номенклатуру ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка недоступности кода счетчита сертификатов в кассовом узле при отключенном функционале алкоголя.

----------

MrBlanki (20.02.2018), OLEG_B (21.02.2018), yurik_ageev (21.02.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

> УНО 1.2.40.04 http://my-files.ru/17i2g3
> ПРО 1.2.40.04 http://my-files.ru/v1khqy
> 
> Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.40.04
> 1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
>  - Исправлена ошибка возникаюшая при вводе списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, в ситуации, когда не удалось определить номенклатуру ЕГАИС.
>  - Исправлена ошибка недоступности кода счетчита сертификатов в кассовом узле при отключенном функционале алкоголя.


Спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кто-нибудь уже познакомился с Фронтол 5.20 и выше? https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk


не поделитесь Фронтол 5.20, нашел какой-то эмуль, может будет работать

----------


## shto_hotel

https://yadi.sk/d/tBUIu0-03SdfSG

Фронтол 5.21.1

----------

Ukei (21.02.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5LFV/3iG1zQ4yw - Frontol_5_14_0_Full
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jx5T/9BM17WKa5 - Frontol_5_17_0_Full
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MvSU/xicvQoXs3 - Frontol_5_20_1_Full
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J45b/DK4yCfuU6 - Frontol_5_20_2_Full
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HBWN/Q4DG5vLvS - Frontol_5_21_0_Full
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G5uJ/2Fp2zd1Ln - Frontol_5_21_1_Full

----------

Ukei (21.02.2018)

----------


## nikser

Если речь идет о Фронтол5, то дистрибутивы в свободном скачивании. http://fs.atol.ru/SitePages/Центр%20загрузки.aspx

----------


## OLEG_B

> Если речь идет о Фронтол5, то дистрибутивы в свободном скачивании. http://fs.atol.ru/SitePages/Центр%20загрузки.aspx


Посмотри внимательно на цифры в релизах некоторых ты не найдешь на оф сайте

----------


## nikser

> Посмотри внимательно на цифры в релизах некоторых ты не найдешь на оф сайте


Там есть все релизы. Бывает сбой на странице, но если обновить её, то все нормально. Почему-то я вижу все.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Там есть все релизы. Бывает сбой на странице, но если обновить её, то все нормально. Почему-то я вижу все.


Да ? А где же там 5_20_1 и 5_21_0 ? Пошёл я к окулисту

----------


## nikser

> Да ? А где же там 5_20_1 и 5_21_0 ? Пошёл я к окулисту


Из-за ошибок эти релизы сняты. А чем не устраивает 5_20_2 или 5_21_1. Чисто принципиально?

----------


## yurik_ageev

у меня эмуль Фронтола работает до 17 релиза, жаль

----------


## SeregaVD

Скинь пожалуйста эмулятор до 17 версии я хоть настройки посмотрю а не то ключа нет на месте настраивать тыкаться не хочется

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Скинь пожалуйста эмулятор до 17 версии я хоть настройки посмотрю а не то ключа нет на месте настраивать тыкаться не хочется


я его покупал

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Скинь пожалуйста эмулятор до 17 версии я хоть настройки посмотрю а не то ключа нет на месте настраивать тыкаться не хочется


я его покупал

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО 1.2.40.05 http://rgho.st/8wXCwq8vW

Для версии ПРО обнов нет.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.40.05
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка создания приходной накладной на основании ТТН ЕГАИС в УНО, СЕТЬ.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.40.04
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка возникаюшая при вводе списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, в ситуации, когда не удалось определить номенклатуру ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка недоступности кода счетчита сертификатов в кассовом узле при отключенном функционале алкоголя.

----------

MrBlanki (28.02.2018)

----------


## Mergenx

Добрый день.
Прошу отученную конфигурацию Далион Управление Магазином PRO на ящик hertekm@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## SeregaVD

Спасибо, я уже нашел

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Спасибо, я уже нашел


Нашли новый отученных ДАЛИОН?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Спасибо, я уже нашел


Нашли новый отученный ДАЛИОН?

----------


## venscorp

Так есть все-таки возможность купить слом от свежего ДУМ / УНО? В Личку пожалуйста.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Так есть все-таки возможность купить слом от свежего ДУМ / УНО? В Личку пожалуйста.


*есть, проверьте личку*

----------


## venscorp

> *есть, проверьте личку*


Проверил, проверьте почту.

----------


## ulcri

Скиньте обновы Далион ПРО 1.2.41.01 всю папку -- --- --- НУ ОООчень нужно ... 
Заранее спасибо ...

----------


## ulcri

Скиньте обновы Далион ПРО 1.2.41.01 всю папку -- --- --- НУ ОООчень нужно ... 
Заранее спасибо ...

----------


## nikser

> Скиньте обновы Далион ПРО 1.2.41.01 всю папку -- --- --- НУ ОООчень нужно ... 
> Заранее спасибо ...


Выложил. Попробуй скачать. https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk

----------


## ulcri

Что то не получается, ссылка переводит на мою страницу с Яндекс.Диска...

----------


## nikser

> Что то не получается, ссылка переводит на мою страницу с Яндекс.Диска...


Давайте почту. Сброшу напрямую.

----------


## ulcri

в личном сообщении отправил

----------


## AlexRunner

Дайте, пожалуйста, обновы на Далион УНО 1.2.41.01, если можно всю папку. А то приходные накладные по  ТТН формирует с ошибками!!!

----------


## OLEG_B

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Foq/fyZ6y29uE   -   ДАЛИОН Управление магазином УНО 1.2.40.05

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HLUm/rABNdMsvM  -    Далион Управление магазином УНО 1.2.41.01

----------


## Ukei

*СОФТ-БАЛАНС: Трактир NANO, релиз 1.0.10.6*

Обновление: http://rgho.st/77zNJ5S2g

----------

nikser (01.03.2018)

----------


## AlexKazmin

Скинь плиз тоже на почту kazmin80@bk.ru

----------


## AlexKazmin

> Давайте почту. Сброшу напрямую.


Скинь плиз тоже на почту kazmin80@bk.ru

----------


## nikser

> Скинь плиз тоже на почту kazmin80@bk.ru


Oleg_B Выложил обновление до последнего релиза выше в ветке.

----------

AlexKazmin (02.03.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/827H/S78aUuT98 Далион Управление магазином УНО 1.2.41.02

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО 1.2.41.02 https://ru.files.fm/u/n3pyvgya#_
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.41.02 https://ru.files.fm/u/a4w78b46#_

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.41.02
1. Дата отправки ТТН ЕГАИС в формате 3 без проверки формата грузополучателя перенесена на 15.03.2018.
2. При заполнении справок 2 в акте списания ЕГАИС строки с одинаковыми справками 2 сворачиваются в одну.
3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования акта расхождений вместо акта подтверждения, если в ТТН формата 3 были считаны все марки, при этом марки поставщик не передавал.

----------

MrBlanki (06.03.2018), OLEG_B (03.03.2018), sergejkov (04.03.2018)

----------


## salda

Подскажите, хочу открыть старую базу Далион управление магазином PRO.
Выдает не найдена компонента защиты dalionpronew105.dll.

----------


## sergejkov

Далион почему-то не хочет работать на платформе х64 :(
поставьте 1с х32

----------


## sergejkov

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.41.02 https://ru.files.fm/u/a4w78b46#_


обновился на ПРО 1.2.41.02 с ПРО 1.2.29.07, теперь пишет "ключ защиты не найден" но продолжает работать....
вопрос -- на что повлияет и не перестанет ли работать?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> обновился на ПРО 1.2.41.02 с ПРО 1.2.29.07, теперь пишет "ключ защиты не найден" но продолжает работать....
> вопрос -- на что повлияет и не перестанет ли работать?


Проработает час или два, а потом закроется, и так будет постоянно

----------


## salda

> Давайте почту. Сброшу напрямую.


andrig@rambler.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!
> Прошу поделиться последней отученной  версией  Далион Управление Магазином ПРО на почту: vladlg@aport.ru
> Спасибо!


Последней отученной версии нет, и скорее всего не будет
Работа либо с ключиком, либо с эмулятором

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Привет, коллеги! Подскажите и мне, плиз, кто знает - как обойти ключ для Далион ПРО Управление магазином. У нас редакция 1.2. Тоже ОЧЕНЬ надо.


Купить эмулятор ключа

----------


## yurik_ageev

> В Далионе используется guardant.


Эмулятор есть, пишите в ЛС обсудим, подскажу к кому обратиться

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.41.03 http://rgho.st/874KXs4cM
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.41.03 http://rgho.st/6vPZBVgVt

Cписок изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.41.03
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка расчета количества, возникаюшая при вводе списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, в ситуации, когда не удалось определить номенклатуру ЕГАИС.
 - Обработана ошибка платформы, приводящая к изменению логики работы клавиш (Ins, стрелок вверх в низ) в табличных частях документов при редактировании новой строки.

----------

AlexKazmin (15.03.2018), eanknd (14.05.2018), iamRealyzer (04.04.2018), OLEG_B (08.03.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

*Доп модули ЕГАИС для ДАЛИОН ПРО*
Здравствуйте, а где можно глянуть на эти доп модули?

----------


## AlexRunner

Дайте, пожалуйста, последнею версию содержимого папки обновы на Далион УНО, если можно всю папку!.

----------


## ACuK

Помогите "отучить" Далион Тренд skalkin@bk.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ЛАЙТ", релиз 1.2.19.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.41.03*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО", релиз 1.2.41.03*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

nikser (26.03.2018), saracen (07.04.2018)

----------


## fin-otd

Тоже нужен эмулятор, пожалуйста fin-otd@mail.ru спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Тоже нужен эмулятор, пожалуйста fin-otd@mail.ru спасибо


Я вам написал в личку

----------


## mahmut1966

Далион упр.Магазином Про. 1С8.3. Выскочила ошибка Крнфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой.Кто нибудь может помощь ? 89033186702 Телеграмм и Ватсап. За вознаграждение.

----------


## fardonuz

Отправьте пожалуйста на почту Далион отученную и Фронтол совместимую fardonuz@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Отправьте пожалуйста на почту Далион отученную и Фронтол совместимую fardonuz@gmail.com


Написал в ЛС

----------


## salda

> Отправьте пожалуйста на почту Далион отученную и Фронтол совместимую fardonuz@gmail.com


andrig@rambler.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> andrig@rambler.ru


Отученная версия ДАЛИОНа очень старая и ее не обновить до последней, т.к. будет запрашиваться ключ

----------


## yurik_ageev

Уважаемые форумчане!!!
Новых версий отученного ДАЛИОНА не будет, не задавайте этот вопрос, Повторюсь еще раз, отученная версия есть, она старая, и её обновлять нельзя

----------


## yurik_ageev

Уважаемые форумчане!!!
_Новых версий отученного ДАЛИОНА не будет, не задавайте этот вопрос, Повторюсь еще раз, отученная версия есть, она старая, и её обновлять нельзя._

----------


## rust6208

Здравствуйте!
 Я случайно удалил базу Далион и "модули защиты". Но у меня есть официальный дистрибутив Далион 1.2.6.1 Может кто-нибудь подсказать смогу ли я установить его на новый ПК с ОС Windows 10 самостоятельно, или лучше обратиться в контору у которой покупал Далион и оборудование??

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!
>  Я случайно удалил базу Далион и "модули защиты". Но у меня есть официальный дистрибутив Далион 1.2.6.1 Может кто-нибудь подсказать смогу ли я установить его на новый ПК с ОС Windows 10 самостоятельно, или лучше обратиться в контору у которой покупал Далион и оборудование??


СМОЖЕТЕ

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!
>  Я случайно удалил базу Далион и "модули защиты". Но у меня есть официальный дистрибутив Далион 1.2.6.1 Может кто-нибудь подсказать смогу ли я установить его на новый ПК с ОС Windows 10 самостоятельно, или лучше обратиться в контору у которой покупал Далион и оборудование??


СМОЖЕТЕ, но лучше использовать Windows 8.1

----------


## MrBlanki

Сможешь, и лучше ставить Windows 10. А если есть деньги лишнее можете обратиться к ним ????

----------


## yurik_ageev

*Уважаемые форумчане!!!*

_Новых версий отученного ДАЛИОНА не будет, не задавайте этот вопрос, Повторюсь еще раз, отученная версия есть, она старая, и её обновлять нельзя._

----------


## KROMA

> *СОФТ-БАЛАНС*
> 
> *Конфигурация "Далион: ТРЕНД", релиз 1.0.17.4 от И.02.2016*
> 
> Оригинальный дистрибутив:
> СКАЧАТЬ
> 
> Вылеченный cf, разблокированы все модули (Основная поставка + Ассортимент и Сеть + Маркетинг + Производство)
> СКАЧАТЬ
> ...


Есть не битые ссылки?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть не битые ссылки?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Всем привет скиньте посление версии Далион УНО и ПРО. Заранее спс

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всем привет скиньте посление версии Далион УНО и ПРО. Заранее спс


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post496981

Не?

----------


## Baskin

Рабочий эмулятор ключа. Работает на последней версии Далион УНО+Дополнительный модуль ЕГАИС. Вопросы в личку.

----------


## MrPavlik

*Baskin*, а что - тут так можно? Тоже есть рабочий эмулятор ключа. Для редакций УНО, ПРО или ТРЕНД. Для УНО/ПРО могу добавить лицензию на модуль ЕГАИС. Для ТРЕНД - любую интересующую редакцию (Аналитика, Финансы 360, Маркетинг, Производство, Сеть). Вопросы в личку.

----------


## SeregaVD

Почему то не могу отправить тебе сообщение в личку, напиши почту отправлю туда

----------


## SeregaVD

> *Baskin*, а что - тут так можно? Тоже есть рабочий эмулятор ключа. Для редакций УНО, ПРО или ТРЕНД. Для УНО/ПРО могу добавить лицензию на модуль ЕГАИС. Для ТРЕНД - любую интересующую редакцию (Аналитика, Финансы 360, Маркетинг, Производство, Сеть). Вопросы в личку.


Почему то не могу отправить тебе сообщение в личку, напиши почту отправлю туда

----------


## MrBlanki

> Почему то не могу отправить тебе сообщение в личку, напиши почту отправлю туда


Если мне то вот почта tp5_rabota@mail.ru

----------


## MrPavlik

> Почему то не могу отправить тебе сообщение в личку, напиши почту отправлю туда


Отправил свои контакты личным сообщением.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Интересует в связке с Далион кассовая программа Frontol Егаис.
Предложения на vidaud@inbox.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.42.03 http://rgho.st/68vjbDVYN
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.42.04 http://rgho.st/6MqXnqBNQ

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.42.03
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка контроля суммы оплаты ОКС при наличии в нем услуг.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.42.04
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка открытия формы настройки даты запрета редактирования (УНО, СЕТЬ).

----------

MrBlanki (20.05.2018), MrPavlik (21.05.2018), OLEG_B (20.05.2018), Ukei (20.05.2018), yurik_ageev (21.05.2018)

----------


## Vit1950

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО не могу обновить конфигурацию, выскакивает ошибка "Для выполнения команды требуется разблокировать все объекты", Кто сможет подсказать, как все же обновиться?
Спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Снять с поддержки обновиться, поставить на поддержку

----------

Vit1950 (22.05.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО не могу обновить конфигурацию, выскакивает ошибка "Для выполнения команды требуется разблокировать все объекты", Кто сможет подсказать, как все же обновиться?
> Спасибо!


Пишите в личку, помогу

----------


## Vit1950

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО не могу обновить конфигурацию, выскакивает ошибка "Для выполнения команды требуется разблокировать все объекты", Кто сможет подсказать, как все же обновиться?
Спасибо!

----------


## Rev1ved

Здравствуйте. У кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста обнову на далион управление магазином про версия 1.2.34.03
Rev1ved911@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте. У кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста обнову на далион управление магазином про версия 1.2.34.03
> Rev1ved911@gmail.com


А страницу назад пролистать ? Религия не позволяет?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А страницу назад пролистать ? Религия не позволяет?


Респект!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А страницу назад пролистать ? Религия не позволяет?


Респект!!!

----------


## Rev1ved

Я всю тему прошукал, нашел только две ссылки, и то одна не рабочая, а вторая на 1.2.38.03

----------


## yurik_ageev

А зачем такая старая?
Обновляйтесь до последней

----------


## OLEG_B

> Я всю тему прошукал, нашел только две ссылки, и то одна не рабочая, а вторая на 1.2.38.03


Тебе нужна версия 1.2.34.03 ? Или обновление на неё , если так то ставь крайнюю и всё

----------


## Rev1ved

Мне нужно обновить 1.2.18.03 на версию 1.2.34.03.
Ибо есть обработка, и правила обмена данными, которые корректно работают конкретно на версии 1.2.34.03.
Нужно короче обновиться для того чтобы конвертировать базу данных в другой продукт.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Мне нужно обновить 1.2.18.03 на версию 1.2.34.03.
> Ибо есть обработка, и правила обмена данными, которые корректно работают конкретно на версии 1.2.34.03.
> Нужно короче обновиться для того чтобы конвертировать базу данных в другой продукт.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8qVF/oaaRwNBtG
Вот конкретно ссылка на 1.2.34.03 ПРО

----------

MiKa-inf (01.06.2018), MrBlanki (23.05.2018), Rev1ved (22.05.2018), Ukei (22.05.2018)

----------


## bita

У кого имеется эмуль Frontol_5_20 и выше? Поделитесь![EMAIL="rb5500@mail.ru"]

----------


## MrPavlik

> У кого имеется эмуль Frontol_5_20 и выше? Поделитесь![EMAIL="rb5500@mail.ru"]


А причём тут тема по Далион и ваш Frontol?

Система лицензирования Frontol 5.20 и выше использует файл лицензии наряду с аппаратным ключом. Никто вам не будет светить данные ни своего ключа, ни файла лицензии от него.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем привет!
Подскажите пожалуйста: Возможно ли перенести данные из Штрих-М Магазин в ДАЛИОН?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Всем привет!
> Подскажите пожалуйста: Возможно ли перенести данные из Штрих-М Магазин в ДАЛИОН?


Из Штрих-М в Далион смотрите обработку которая идет в состав продукта.
Из Далион в Штрих-М можно (есть обработка, входит в состав продукта).

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Из Штрих-М в Далион смотрите обработку которая идет в состав продукта.
> Из Далион в Штрих-М можно (есть обработка, входит в состав продукта).


Там только выгрузка данных в mxl

----------


## MrBlanki

> Там только выгрузка данных в mxl


А этого не достаточно для Далион?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А этого не достаточно для Далион?


А он не грузит, могу выслать mxl файл, сами гляните

----------


## MrBlanki

> А он не грузит, могу выслать mxl файл, сами гляните


У меня нет Далиона, есть Штрих М

----------


## MrBlanki

> А он не грузит, могу выслать mxl файл, сами гляните


Я из Далиона переносил в Штрих М, без проблем. А из Штрих М в Далион не разу.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Я из Далиона переносил в Штрих М, без проблем. А из Штрих М в Далион не разу.


а мне нужно на оборот

----------


## MrBlanki

> а мне нужно на оборот


Не смогу помочь, так как у меня нет ключа от Далиона

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Не смогу помочь, так как у меня нет ключа от Далиона


а если к моему компу подключиться?

----------


## MrBlanki

> а если к моему компу подключиться?


Можно попробовать. Делайте Бэкапы сразу и в лк ид и пароль

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Можно попробовать. Делайте Бэкапы сразу и в лк ид и пароль


в личку написать не могу ( выдает ошибку), может Вы мне напишите, а я отвечу

----------


## MrBlanki

> в личку написать не могу ( выдает ошибку), может Вы мне напишите, а я отвечу


Написал

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день подскажите может есть у кого правила обмена для передачи справочников из UT 11 в Далион ПРО. Буду очень благодарен. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## poligrafist

После обновления Далион ПРО при запуске базы выдает ошибку: {Обработка.ОбновлениеКомпо  ненты.МодульОбъекта}:Перем  нная не определена (ИмяКомпоненты)

Подскажите пожалуйста, что можно сделать?

----------


## poligrafist

Личка у Вас переполнена, напишите сами пожалуйста, какова стоимость эмулятора ключа?

----------


## poligrafist

> *если только эмулятор купить*


Дайте пожалуйста информацию на почту adwords2014@bk.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Личка у Вас переполнена, напишите сами пожалуйста, какова стоимость эмулятора ключа?


почистил, пишите

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Личка у Вас переполнена, напишите сами пожалуйста, какова стоимость эмулятора ключа?


почистил, пишите

----------


## bita

Кого есть ДАЛИОН: модуль Меркурий? Поделитесь!

----------


## glinka-82

Всем добрый день, скинте пожалуйста последний релиз далион управление магазином ЛАЙТ. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Олег Шарапов

Можно и мне эти обработки , а то нигде их найти немогу

----------


## Олег Шарапов

> Крайний релиз нашел, теперь встал вопрос где брать обработки?:
> ПодготовкаКПереходуЛайт1212 .epf.
> ПереходЛайтПРО1228.epf


Можно и мне эти обработки , а то нигде их найти немогу

----------


## OLEG_B

> Можно и мне эти обработки , а то нигде их найти немогу


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KKma/xAjnv6T4L

Одно и тоже по 354 раза выкладывать Неужели людям несколько страниц назад лень почитать

----------

Ukei (26.06.2018)

----------


## yappie

Приветствую всех.
В настоящий момент у нас  Далион Лайт версии 1.2.10.1 на базе 1С 8.1.15.14 работает на ноутбуке. Переносим бэк-офис на новый стационарный компьютер, на котором уже работает официальная и регулярно обновляемая Бухгалетрия предприятия (базовая) 1С на платформе 8.3.10.2772.
Переносить всю базу нет необходимости, нужно перенести только номенклатуру. Планируем сделать это через выгрузку в эксель, и последующий импорт.
Техподдержка Далиона выслала dalionbase.dll, для активации на новом компьютере, но после установки демонстрационной базы система запрашивает лицензирование по схеме 1С, то есть через пин-код, которого у меня уже нет.
Как быть?

----------


## yappie

Уточнение. Нашел коробку, незаполненную регстирационную карточку, пин-код от августа 2012 года. По этому пинкоду получить лицензию уже не удается: "Данные переданные в центр лицензирования неверны: пинкод не соответсвует конфигурации"

----------


## OLEG_B

> Уточнение. Нашел коробку, незаполненную регстирационную карточку, пин-код от августа 2012 года. По этому пинкоду получить лицензию уже не удается: "Данные переданные в центр лицензирования неверны: пинкод не соответсвует конфигурации"


Напиши в личку может и помогу

----------


## yappie

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся, удалось справится самому. Так как все программы официальные, помогала техподдержка Далиона и 1С. Теперь возник другой вопрос - как правильно перенести номенклатуру и цены между разными версиями платформы? Хотел через выгрузку в эксель провернуть, но без знаний программирования 1с не понимаю как.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Спасибо всем откликнувшимся, удалось справится самому. Так как все программы официальные, помогала техподдержка Далиона и 1С. Теперь возник другой вопрос - как правильно перенести номенклатуру и цены между разными версиями платформы? Хотел через выгрузку в эксель провернуть, но без знаний программирования 1с не понимаю как.


Там сложного ничего нет, с начала выгрузить номенклатуру, в потом все остальное

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Спасибо всем откликнувшимся, удалось справится самому. Так как все программы официальные, помогала техподдержка Далиона и 1С. Теперь возник другой вопрос - как правильно перенести номенклатуру и цены между разными версиями платформы? Хотел через выгрузку в эксель провернуть, но без знаний программирования 1с не понимаю как.


Там сложного ничего нет, с начала выгрузить номенклатуру, в потом все остальное

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.44.02  http://rgho.st/77SJVqzs5
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.44.02 http://rgho.st/7VQlRjGVr

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.44.02
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка запуска версии УНО, СЕТЬ.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.44.01
1. Модуль "Меркурий".
 - Добавлена работа с пользователями: загрузка пользователей из Меркурия, сопоставление пользователей, отправка запроса под пользователем Меркурий. 
 - Добавлено создание транспортного документа на основании перемещения товаров и возврата товаров поставщику.
 - Классификатор продукции, продукция производителя и наименования продукции объединены в отдельный справочник.
 - Добавлен комментарий и автор к исходящим документам.
 - Отправка документов выполняется в фоновом режиме.
 - Из документов исключен параметр подключения к Меркурию, вся работа осуществляется через хозяйствующий субъект.
 - Выбор торговой площадки в документах всегда происходит по связи с хозяйствующим субъектом.
 - Добавлен фильтр по торговой площадке в журнал документов Меркурий.
 - Изменена логика работы с параметрами подключения для более быстрого первоначального запуска.
 - Связь приходной с документами Меркурий осуществляется через сводный ВСД.
 - Сопоставление со складом выведено в карточку торговой площадки Меркурий.
 - Добавлен вывод версии модуля в информацию о продукте.
 - Добавлена печать ВСД из транспортного документа.
 - Действия со сводным ВСД выполняются прямо из документа, без использования групповой обработки.
 - Переработан интерфейс.

2. ЕГАИС
 - Добавлена поддержка новой марки (длиной 150 символов).
 - Добавлена поддержка групповой тары во входящей ТТН ЕГАИС.
 - Добавлена интеграция с Frontol Alco Unit (версии 1.0.3 и 3.0) (модуль "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС").
 - Добавлена возможность списания пива через сверку остатков с ЕГАИС (модуль "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС").

3. А также:
 - Выполнен переход на совместимость с платформой 8.3.6. 
 - Регламентные задания в файловой базе выполняются без дополнительной настройки пользователя и дополнительного открытого сеанса.
 - При выгрузке во Фронтол выгружается признак ввода карты - визуально.
 - В форму формирования цен в акте переоценки добавлен новый способ расчета - относительно средней себестоимости.
 - Увеличена длина поля акт списания в акте постановки на баланс ЕГАИС.

4. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки в Set-Retail 10 ставки "Без НДС".
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки ставок НДС во Фронтол при разделении по ФР.
 - Исправлены ошибки свертки базы.
 - Проверка на совпадение суммы ОКС с суммой оплат отключена при восстановлении последовательности.
 - Исправлена ошибка разделения оплат при снятии продаж с Фронтол при разделении по ФР.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки в 1С: БП 3.0 РКО - документ выгружался не проведенным.
 - Исправлена ошибка не выгрузки в ТСД акционных цен.
 - Исправлена ошибка расчета количества в документе "Пересчет алкоголя" при слиянии нескольких пересчетов и наличии одинаковой марки.
 - Исправлена ошибка прав доступа при передаче алкогольной продукции в торговый зал.
 - Исправлена ошибка миграции дат запрета редактирования в РИБ.

Модуль "Меркурий".
 - Исправлена ошибка при загрузке торговых площадок, приводящая к неверной загрузке отмеченных объектов.
 - Исправлена ошибка загрузки ВСД, в котором дата указана произвольной строкой.
 - Исправлена ошибка не отображения номенклатуры в сводном ВСД, если он был погашен не в ДАЛИОН.
 - Исправлена ошибка получения статуса заявки, которая уже просрочена в Меркурии.
 - Исправлены ошибки обновления статусов транспортного документа.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.43.02
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка открытия сверки остатков с ЕГАИС ((модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС).
 - Исправлена ошибка открытия некоторых отчетов.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.43.01
1. Меркурий.
Функционал модуля «Меркурий»
 - Работа с нормативно справочной информацией Меркурия
 - Запрос остатков из Меркурия
 - Получение входящих ВСД из Меркурия
 - Гашение всех сертификатов по накладной в 1 клик в ДАЛИОНе.
 - Формированием возвратных ВСД по расхождениям в приходе
 - Формирование документа «Сводный ВСД» по приходу 
 - Формирование транспортного ВСД при перемещении и возврате поставщику
 - Добавление торговых площадок (предприятий) для организации
 - Формирование и хранение ветеринарных партий под расходные операции
 - Связка номенклатуры ДАЛИОН с 3-им уровнем классификатора в Меркурии или по наименованию продукции
 - Ввод начальных остатков через Инвентаризацию
 - Печать полученных ВСД для неавтоматизированных точек

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.42.04
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка открытия формы настройки даты запрета редактирования (УНО, СЕТЬ).

----------

bita (07.07.2018), Bladenv (14.08.2018), MrBlanki (07.07.2018), OLEG_B (05.07.2018), Sergeant48 (24.08.2018), Ukei (05.07.2018), yurik_ageev (05.07.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## OLEG_B

Спрашивали как выгрузить номенклатуру Сервис - Обмен данными - Универсальный обмен данными
Правила обмена данными 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6P1k/bu3LHUXfm

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Спрашивали как выгрузить номенклатуру Сервис - Обмен данными - Универсальный обмен данными
> Правила обмена данными 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6P1k/bu3LHUXfm


Привет! Написал в вайбере

----------


## yurik_ageev

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите кто знает, как в Далион Лайт напечатать прайс-лист?

----------


## Pasha56rus

А есть эмуль на далион лайт  1.2.19.1 ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А есть эмуль на далион лайт  1.2.19.1 ?


Есть, пишите в личку

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый вечер, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином", ред. 1.2 (1.2.34.02)
ВЦ "СофтБаланс" до последнего реализа, старые сылки умерли, заранее спасибо

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый вечер, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином", ред. 1.2 (1.2.34.02)
ВЦ "СофтБаланс" до последнего реализа, старые сылки умерли, заранее спасибо

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.44.03 https://ru.files.fm/u/eu2kvm48
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.44.03 https://ru.files.fm/u/vf579yu9

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.44.03
1. В паспорте марки по партионной продукции, которая учитывается на регистре 3 
  выводится "Партионная на 3 регистре" (модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС).
2. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка при создании начального образа в РИБ (модуль Меркурий).
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности гашения ВСД из сводного ВСД с ошибкой - MERC14537 
 (Так как номер производственной партии в сведениях о принимаемой партии не совпадает с указанной в ветеринарно-сопроводительном документе, то необходимо указать причину в акте о несоответствии) (модуль Меркурий).
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности создать номенклатуру Меркурий при ограниченных правах (модуль Меркурий).
 - Исправлена ошибка получения пользователей, если у пользователя нет прав.
 - Исправлена ошибка получения статуса ТТН с сайта check1.fsrar.ru.

----------

bita (18.07.2018), MrBlanki (18.07.2018), OLEG_B (18.07.2018), Sergeant48 (24.08.2018), yurik_ageev (20.07.2018)

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа. Есть у кого лекарство для Далион ТРЕЙД ?

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион Тренд. Пишите на seregavd@rambler.ru обязательно договоримся

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Ребят всем привет!!! Скиньте плиз дистриб с установщиком ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.44.03 на почту i.burdovitsyn@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

Руководство пользователя
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JWve/dpb1YBHhz
Особенности работы с сетевой версией
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H2Vy/gMbqJZXaj
Модуль Меркурий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AU7g/y44PDG5cP
ДалионПРО Дополнение к описанию конфигурации
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35qJ/cNnT7ZX7x
Администрирование
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6vMZ/5cwFcobWk
Менеджер лицензий СофтБаланс
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8S1n/ARMftpa8D
ExtFiles
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LHNz/UFVtoeSMs
Далион ПРО 1.2.45.01 (cf \ dt)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dd6t/kEjPP9mgB
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FKAT/MwQRJvkjA
Файл манифест
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5xav/kZfWfq2DP
Далион ПРО 1.2.45.01 (установка\обновление)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1m2i/yEgPiZMyV

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.45.01
1. Модуль "Меркурий".
 - Добавлено ограничение доступа к документам Меркурий по торговым объектам.
 - Добавлен пересчет единиц измерения при вводе приходной накладной на основании сводного ВСД и при вводе транспортного документа на основании товароучетных.
 - Переработана форма сводного ВСД. В форме указываются номенклатура ДАЛИОН и количество продукции в товароучетных единицах измерения.
 - Переработан алгоритм ввода транспортного документа на основании товароучетных документов.
 - В связи с ограничением нагрузки в шлюзе Ветис и возникающей ошибкой при получении ВСД (APLM0012) добавлены параметры оптимизации получения ВСД за период. Они позволяют устанавливать количество ВСД в одной порции запроса, количество попыток запроса и таймаут между запросами.
 - Период запроса ВСД по умолчанию выставлен в два дня.
 - В форму списка торговых площадок добавлен склад.
 - Расширено сообщение об ошибке, если модуль "Меркурий" не найден.

2. А также: 
 - В карточку номенклатуры в окне сопоставления алкоголя с номенклатурой ЕГАИС добавлен объем и появилась возможность редактировать сопоставление.
*- Выполнен переход на совместимость с конфигурацией 8.3.10.*
 - В инкассацию добавлены купюры 200 и 2000.
 - Для Frontol 5 и Frontol XPos переделан механизм распределения оплат в ОКС. 
Оплаты добавляются без попытки распределения по товарам, по транзакциям Frontol (если нет разделения по складам). Если используется разделение по складам, необходимо во Frontol указать вариант округления "Скидка в соответствии с настройками округления сумм".
 - Для Frontol 5 добавлена выгрузка скидок с ограничением по количеству и сумме позиции.
 - При копировании торгового объекта очищаются полное наименование и заголовок.
 - При сохранении товарной скидки из нее будут удаляться незаполненные строки по товарам.

3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка перехода с Лайта на 44 релиз.
 - Исправлена ошибка прав доступа при проведении ОКС.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности добавить товар из подбора в печать этикеток, если на базовую единицу товара не указан ШК.
 - Исправлена ошибка документа "Пересчет алкоголя" при наличии пустой строки.
 - Исправлена ошибка настроек отчета сравнения продаж по периодам.

Модуль "Меркурий".
 - Исправлена ошибка при получении ответов на все заявки, если одновременно получаются ответы другим процессом.
 - Исправлена отправка возвратной ВСД в некоторых ситуациях.
 - При создании параметров подключения устанавливался признак тестового контура.
 - Исправлены ошибки статуса сводного ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка не отправки акта несоответствия при гашении сводного ВСД и изменении данных ТТН.
 - Исправлена ошибка создания приходной накладной на основании сводного ВСД уже записанной.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности пометить на удаление элементы справочников Меркурий.

----------

bita (27.07.2018), Bladenv (14.08.2018), MrBlanki (16.08.2018), Sergeant48 (24.08.2018), Ukei (28.07.2018), Wanderer_R (26.07.2018), yurik_ageev (28.07.2018)

----------


## tujhjd

Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион ПРО
tujhjd@mail.ru

----------


## tujhjd

Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион ПРО
tujhjd@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион ПРО
> tujhjd@mail.ru


написал на почту

----------


## yurik_ageev

Уважаемые господа! Готовые купить эмулятор для ДАЛИОН! Если вы готовы купить эмулятор, будьте так любезны отвечать на сообщения. Если вы даже передумали, то я думаю, что ответить тоже надо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

[QUOTE=tujhjd;504626]Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион ПРО
tujhjd@mail.ru[/QU
*Что Вы решили на счёт эмулятора?*

----------


## yurik_ageev

*Обращение к tujhjd*, Вы можете сказать Ваше решение по поводу эмулятора?
На почту Вы не отвечаете.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 1.2.45.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bladenv (14.08.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день господа. Готов купить эмулятор ключа для 1С Далион ПРО
> tujhjd@mail.ru


*Купили эмулятор?*

----------


## pcalex

Готов купить эмулятор ключа пишите в почту pcalex19862@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Готов купить эмулятор ключа пишите в почту pcalex19862@mail.ru


А можно узнать, ответ придет когда?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Уважаемые *господа!* *Готовые купить ЭМУЛЯТОР для ДАЛИОН ПРО, УНО, СЕТЬ!* *Вы готовы купить эмулятор?*, или просто так отвлекаете пользователей чата! Если не готовы, так не пишите, если интересует цена пишите в л/с.

----------


## yurik_ageev

*pcalex, tujhjd* - я так понимаю, что вы написали, для проверки, кто ринется к вам с предложениями, а отвечать на эти предложения вы считаете ненужным? Так может тогда и писать не будите!

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа. Есть у кого эмулятор ключа для ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД ?

----------


## axe9631

> *Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 1.2.45.01*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Добрый день! работает?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! работает?


Работает, без ключа в дэмо-режиме 10 минут

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день! работает?


Конечно работает С ключом или эмулятором )))

----------


## axe9631

> *Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 1.2.45.01*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Добрый день! работает?

----------


## axe9631

а сколько ключ стоит?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> а сколько ключ стоит?


написал в личку

----------


## yurik_ageev

Я думаю, что Вы понимаете, что цена не 1500 и не 2000руб. а больше

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! работает?


 - День добрый. С ключем - конечно, без него - нет, т.к. нигде в описании и не заявлено что пакет ОТУЧЕН от ключа.

----------


## yurik_ageev

*Люди! Если вам интересен эмулятор ключа ДАЛИОН, и вы спрашиваете про него, так будьте так любезны отвечать на личные сообщения отправленные вам!*

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Господа дайте ссылку на Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО", релиз 1.2.45.01

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Господа дайте ссылку на Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО", релиз 1.2.45.01


На предыдущей странице посмотрите, вроде там есть ссылка

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Там только версия ПРО

----------


## yurik_ageev

Если устроит версия 44.03 на 80й странице есть

----------


## yurik_ageev

Эмуляторы для ДАЛИОН ПРО, УНО, СЕТЬ
пишите в личку

----------


## OLEG_B

Трактиръ_Nano Руководство пользователя
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/76EL/izUbm5mZ1
Модуль Меркурий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E2dq/ihuRjq9JL
Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Nano", релиз 1.0.11.6
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M2M4/vqtWQzVx5
Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ТРАКТИРЪ Nano", релиз 1.0.12.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lfmk/TKrQLK8y2

----------

Ukei (07.09.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

Установка Сопровождение Далион УНО/ПРО на почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.46.02 https://ru.files.fm/u/2mxzverv
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.46.02 https://ru.files.fm/u/h2ctn2kj

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.46.02
1. Помарочная сверка алкогольной продукции.
Открывается из документа «Марки зала».
Позволяет выполнить сверку:
 - Поштучной продукции с остатками марок по регистру 3 ЕГАИС.
 - Партионной продукции, в случае если партионная продукция была помарочно считана в документ "Марки зала".
Обработка "Сверка остатков с ЕГАИС" была переименована в "Сверка остатков партионной продукции с данными ЕГАИС" и предназначена для сверки только партионной продукции (включая продукцию, маркированную марками старого образца).

2. Модуль "Меркурий":
 - Добавлен производственный документ. Документ вводится на основании выпуска продукции и разделки мяса-сырья.
 - Добавлена возможность аннулирования исходящих ВСД. Доступно аннулирование только непогашенного ВСД со статусом «Гашение не выполнялось» или «Гашение с ошибкой».
 - Добавлена возможность из ДАЛИОН создавать пользователей Меркурий, изменять их права и привязку к ХС.
 - Добавлена загрузка и обработка правил регионализации при отправке транспортного документа.
Прочие изменения:
 - Добавлен вывод сопоставленной номенклатуры Меркурий в карточке номенклатуры ДАЛИОН.
 - В документах убран автоввод новой строки.
 - При вводе товароучетных документов на основании документов Меркурий и наоборот документы отображаются в дереве документов.
 - Добавлен признак отражения номенклатуры базы в системе Меркурий.
 - Добавлена возможность удалять связи номенклатуры ДАЛИОН и номенклатуры Меркурий.
 - У хозяйствующих субъектов и торговых площадок добавлено пользовательское представление для удобной работы в рамках конфигурации.

3. Обмен с 1С: БП 3.0:
 - Добавлена обработка ситуации, когда количество возврата в ОКС по номенклатуре превышает продажу по ОКС. Превышение по количеству переносится в отчет по розничным продажам на закладку "Возвраты".
 - Добавлена обработка ситуации, когда сумма наличных по ОКС отрицательная. Формируется РКО с видом "Возврат от розничного покупателя" в ДАЛИОН и в БП.
 - Добавлена выгрузка в БП платежного поручения между счетами одной организации.
 - Добавлена возможность запуска обмена с ролью "Выполнение синхронизации данных".

4. А также:
 - Изменен порядок подстановки справок 2 в списании и передаче на основании ОКС. Сначала подставляются справки, по которым марки не были считаны; если остатков по ним не хватило, подставляются остальные справки.
 - Обновлены МРЦ на алкогольную продукцию.
 - Оптимизировано получение остатков из ЕГАИС.
 - Добавлена выгрузка мобильного телефона клиента во Frontol, если он указан.
 - Добавлена возможность ручного добавления марки в акт списания ЕГАИС.
 - Добавлены колонки с кодом ЕГАИС и емкостью в документы ЕГАИС (скрыты по умолчанию).
 - При добавлении кассира карточка сотрудника предлагает записать объект.
 - Добавлена возможность создания ручной скидки для xPOS и Frontol 5.
 - Добавлена печатная форма ТОРГ-12 в ДУМ:УНО.
 - Увеличен номер ФР в настройках кассового узла.
 - В печатной форме ТТН ЕГАИС добавлена колонка с кодом вида продукции. Добавлена возможность открытия номенклатуры ЕГАИС и ДАЛИОН.
 - В список скидок добавлена колонка приоритет.
 - Упорядочен список подчиненных объектов в номенклатуре.
 - Оптимизирована работа мастера заказов при отборе по поставщику.

5. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
Модуль "Меркурий":
 - Закладка "Меркурий" в номенклатуре не видна у некоторых категорий товаров.
 - Исправлена ошибка ввода приходной накладной на основании сводного ВСД под ограниченными правами.
 - Исправлена ошибка при гашении ВСД, приводящая к ошибке "MERC14261 - Хозяйствующий субъект, перевозчик партии продукции, в сведениях о принимаемой партии должен совпадать с указанным в ветеринарно-сопроводительном документе."
 - Исправлена ошибка при гашении ВСД, приводящая к ошибке "MERC14537 - Так как номер производственной партии в сведениях о принимаемой партии не совпадает с указанной в ветеринарно-сопроводительном документе, то необходимо указать причину в акте о несоответствии." 
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности изменить торговую площадку для ИП с ошибкой "APLM0007 - Wrong application data format. Format validation failed due to XML Schema rules:"
 - Исправлена ошибка незакрытия формы получения ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка блокировки документа при неуспешной отправке.
 - Исправлены ошибки работы с адресом при запросе на изменение торговой прощадки.
 - Исправлена ошибка закрытия формы "Получить ответы по заявкам", приводящая к получению ответов.
 - Исправлена ошибка неверного подбора хозяйствующего субъекта при вводе текста и в документах, где хозяйствующий субъект должен быть своей организацией.
 - Исправлена ошибка создания сводного ВСД у отправителя транспортного документа.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности изменить настройки Меркурий в периферийных базах.
А также:
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности указать диапазоны кодов номенклатуры в ДУМ:Сеть. 
 - Исправлена ошибка обновления в РИБ со старых релизов.
 - Исправлена ошибка синхронизации групп номенклатуры при обмене с БП.
 - Исправлена ошибка автообмена с ККМ Штрих.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности провести ОКС при ограниченных правах.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности указать модель весов "Dibal".
 - Исправлена ошибка обмена с Эвотор, связанная с форматом даты.
 - Исправлена ошибка обмена с Эвотор при работе со вскрытием тары.
 - Исправлена ошибка отправки акта расхождения, в случае если поставщик указал марки и товар полностью не принимается.

----------

OLEG_B (18.09.2018), Ukei (18.09.2018), yurik_ageev (18.09.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

Прежде чем делать обновление Делайте бэкап !!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

*Однозначно*

----------


## Альгадо

а где можно посмотреть таблицу совместимости релизов? у нас Далион:Управление магазином Уно ред 1.2 (1.2.35.05)
Я просо не думаю, что можно атк вот просто взять и подменить текущую конфу БД новым CF

----------


## Альгадо

Нельзя же просто взять и 11 релизов одним CF-файлом обновить, а вдруг там были переходящие релизы в одних например данные регистра переносились в другие, а в других релизах эти регистры затирались и тп

----------


## OLEG_B

> Нельзя же просто взять и 11 релизов одним CF-файлом обновить, а вдруг там были переходящие релизы в одних например данные регистра переносились в другие, а в других релизах эти регистры затирались и тп


Вчера ради интереса обновил 39 на 46

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Вчера ради интереса обновил 39 на 46


Как прошло обновление?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Как прошло обновление?


Отлично Старее конфигурации не нашел Только нужна правильная платформа

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Отлично Старее конфигурации не нашел Только нужна правильная платформа


Какая?

----------


## Альгадо

https://yadi.sk/d/2gI5bjakOpnTzA - Это дистрибутив Далион УМ УНО  1.2.46.02 скаченный с ЛК на сайте самого Далиона.
Просто распаковываем его в каталог с шаблонами (обновление) и через конфигуратор натравливаем на эту папку как при обычном обновлении (через конфигуратор).
На сайте Далион так и написано, что данный дистрибутив содержит все релизы (или как-то так). В общем нашу 1.2.35.01 мы одним этим релизом обновили до 46 версии.

----------

EmoDed (09.11.2018), OLEG_B (22.09.2018)

----------


## Альгадо

Понимаю, что возможно это не самый лучший файлообменник, но просто времени нет нормально залить, извиняйте.

----------


## OLEG_B

> https://yadi.sk/d/2gI5bjakOpnTzA - Это дистрибутив Далион УМ УНО  1.2.46.02 скаченный с ЛК на сайте самого Далиона.
> Просто распаковываем его в каталог с шаблонами (обновление) и через конфигуратор натравливаем на эту папку как при обычном обновлении (через конфигуратор).
> На сайте Далион так и написано, что данный дистрибутив содержит все релизы (или как-то так). В общем нашу 1.2.35.01 мы одним этим релизом обновили до 46 версии.


А есть такая же только ПРО?

----------


## Альгадо

К сожалению нет. Клиент купил давно Далион (когда он у него был 35 релиза), но учетку не активировал, сейчас активировали с ним, и вот у нас ЛК была возможность скачать только этот дистрибутив.

----------


## Скачаю1234

Доброго времени суток! Вопрос по "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.35.03)
Есть кто создавал свое регламентное задание в Далионе ? Кто победил проблему поиска лицензии?  
Сразу скажу, что софт лицензионный, но вот такая заморочка слишком мутная

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Доброго времени суток! Вопрос по "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.35.03)
> Есть кто создавал свое регламентное задание в Далионе ? Кто победил проблему поиска лицензии?  
> Сразу скажу, что софт лицензионный, но вот такая заморочка слишком мутная


все решается

----------


## OLEG_B

Помощь в установке и настройке Далион Управление магазином ПРО/УНО oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------

SmokySKY (22.10.2018)

----------


## SmokySKY

Добрый день прошу выложите ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ 1.2.46.02 обновление. В посте ссылки не действительны. Спасибо.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день прошу выложите ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. СЕТЬ 1.2.46.02 обновление. В посте ссылки не действительны. Спасибо.


Пиши на почту

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.46.05 https://ru.files.fm/u/ydu5ug3j
ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.46.05 https://ru.files.fm/u/zk2juug7


Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.46.05
1. Модуль "Меркурий"
 - Если пользователь сопоставлен с пользователями нескольких хозяйствующих субъектов Меркурий, то по умолчанию хозяйствующий субъект не подставляется.
 - При запросе на изменении ролей пользователя Меркурий у него переносятся все существующие роли.
 - Добавлена возможность в гашении указывать отличную от ВСД номенклатуру Меркурий. 
   Это возможность может применяться, если производитель изменил наименование своей номенклатуры или изменил ее привязку к классификатору номенклатуры.
   В таком случае гашение с указанием номенклатуры производителя отклоняется с ошибками:
   - MERC14033 - Указанное наименование продукции в фактической информации о ВСД относится к другому виду продукции" 
   - MERC14562 - Так как название продукции в сведениях о принимаемой партии не совпадает с указанной в ветеринарно-сопроводительном документе, то необходимо указать причину в акте о несоответствии."
   В форму гашения выводятся отличия номенклатуры в гашении и в ВСД (классификатора, наименования, номенклатуры производителя).

 - Добавлена обработка ситуаций, приводящих к гашения ВСД с ошибками:
  - MERC14582 - Сведения о товарно-транспортной накладной указаны неверно. Номер, дата либо тип документа не указаны или имеют недопустимое значение.
  - MERC15027 - В сведениях о возврате продукции предприятие-производитель с указанным идентификатором не найдено в реестре РСХН, либо идентификатор не соответствует установленному формату.

 - Добавлена обработка гашения ВСД, у которого поставщик не указал тип ТТН.
 - Добавлена обработка ситуаций, когда у площадки не указан адрес.

2. А также
 - Добавлена выгрузка комитента в АТОЛ: Frontol 5 для реализации товаров по агентской схеме в соответствии с ФЗ-54.
 - В сверке остатков партионной продукции с ЕГАИС добавлена возможность переноса количества в документ пересчета по маркированной продукции (модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС). 

3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
Модуль "Меркурий":
 - Исправлена ошибка подстановки партии продукции в производственный документ Меркурий после его отправки.
 - Не появлялись пункты меню для производства Меркурий после включения модуля Меркурий.
 - Исправлена ошибка получения правил регионализации при пустой табличной части.
 - Исправлена ошибка попадания аннулированного ВСД в приходную накладную при ее вводе из сводного ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка определения статуса ВСД в печатной форме ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка необходимо перезапуска базы при обновлении списка площадок (новые площадки были недоступны для выбора).
 - Исправлена ошибка определения весового товара, приводящая к округлению количества в сводном ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка определения списка доступных площадок.

- Исправлена ошибка открытия формы констант под ограниченными правами.
- Исправлена ошибка загрузки продаж с xPOS при ситуации округления ККМ на чек.
- Исправлена ошибка отправки акта постановки на баланс на регистр 1, если документ был сформирован из пересчета алкоголя.
- Исправлена ошибка возможности считывания в пересчет алкоголя новой марки.
- Исправлена ошибка задвоения печатных форм ТОРГ-1 и марки зала в РИБ, приводящих к ошибкам в открытии этих документов.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.46.04
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка создания начального образа РИБ.

----------

Klen2005 (14.07.2019), MrBlanki (25.10.2018), OLEG_B (24.10.2018), Ukei (24.10.2018), yurik_ageev (24.10.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! у кого есть ли ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО конф переделанная по Казахстан?

----------


## OLEG_B

Помощь в установке  настройке сопровождение Далион Управление магазином ПРО/УНО oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## alex192ivan

Народ помогите найти конфу ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.40.04. Новая есть именно 40.04 надо. либо на мыло скиньте nm_alex1971@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

> Народ помогите найти конфу ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО/СЕТЬ 1.2.40.04. Новая есть именно 40.04 надо. либо на мыло скиньте nm_alex1971@mail.ru


Бросил.

----------


## alex192ivan

Спасибо получил.

----------


## nikser

Всем кто просил Далион УНО\Сеть  1.2.40.04  https://ru.files.fm/u/ys33wsun

----------

OLEG_B (08.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

Могу поделиться обработками для Далион:
Перемещение товаров со склада на склад по остаткам;
Редактирование реквизитов движений и табличных частей документов и справочников_v1.9;
УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов8.2;
УниверсальнаяПоискИЗамена  ЗначенийВОбъектах;
1cAdmin_9_4 и другие.

----------

Klen2005 (14.07.2019), OLEG_B (08.11.2018), Ukei (08.11.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

поделитесь?

----------


## nikser

> поделитесь?


Что именно вас интересует?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Что именно вас интересует?


1cAdmin_9_4 и другие.

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Могу поделиться обработками для Далион:
> Перемещение товаров со склада на склад по остаткам;
> Редактирование реквизитов движений и табличных частей документов и справочников_v1.9;
> УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов8.2;
> УниверсальнаяПоискИЗамена  ЗначенийВОбъектах;
> 1cAdmin_9_4 и другие.


И со мной пожалуйста, все эти обработки. Спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

Выложите пожалуйста на файлообменник, чтоб каждый смог скачать =)

----------


## nikser

Выкладываю.   https://ru.files.fm/u/mqsv35ps

----------

CreamPie (12.11.2018), ivan_777777 (14.11.2018), MrBlanki (09.11.2018), OLEG_B (10.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018), Wanderer_R (09.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

Решение проблемы со сжатием табличной части на форме документов при переходе на платформу 8.3.10.хх
Проблема. При открытии документа (любого) в Далион, форма развернута на весь экран, а табличная часть на пол экрана.
Разрешение экрана не соответствует параметрам. Исправить проблематично.
Решение. https://ru.files.fm/u/jahat35f

----------

OLEG_B (10.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

Кто-то раньше спрашивал про перенос справочников и связанных регистров.
Выкладываю обработку с мануалом и примерами написания кодов. С элементарными знаниями программирования можете написать код для выгрузки любых параметров справочника номенклатуры и любых регистров накоплений и сведений. Код располагается в дополнительный алгоритм. Возникнут вопросы обращайтесь.
https://ru.files.fm/u/pefaz73h

----------

Klen2005 (14.07.2019), MrBlanki (11.11.2018), OLEG_B (11.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

После сбоя в электропитании, часто приходится исправлять проблему с кэшем. 1С очень капризна к перепадам напряжения.
Рекомендую воспользоваться батником для автоматической очистки кэша. Экономит время.
https://ru.files.fm/u/6ngu83dq

----------

Klen2005 (14.07.2019), OLEG_B (12.11.2018), Ukei (12.11.2018)

----------


## bemagic

Доброго времени суток!
Нет ли у кого-нибудь руководств по Далион Тренд (Администрирование, Модуль АиС, Маркетинг, Описание конфигурации)? Актуальных...

----------


## nikser

Один мой клиент поймал шифровальщика. Пришлось форматировать HDD под ноль. Как выяснилось, бэкап базы Далион делал давно и восстановление базы дало результат только на 50%, т.к. поступление новой номенклатуры после бэкапа было очень большое. Нашел решение очень просто. Скачал IBExpert.exe, написал скрипт, выгрузил в Excel данные из Фронтол (кассы, которая загружена из той же базы Далион), а затем загрузил в чистую базу Далион. Мануал и программу прилагаю.
https://ru.files.fm/u/bbsmtpkm

----------

OLEG_B (13.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

Уважаемые форумчане! Если у кого-нибудь есть какие-нибудь идеи или решения, то пишите. Сообща проще решать проблемы.

----------


## nikser

> Кто-то раньше спрашивал про перенос справочников и связанных регистров.
> Выкладываю обработку с мануалом и примерами написания кодов. С элементарными знаниями программирования можете написать код для выгрузки любых параметров справочника номенклатуры и любых регистров накоплений и сведений. Код располагается в дополнительный алгоритм. Возникнут вопросы обращайтесь.
> https://ru.files.fm/u/pefaz73h


Дополнение к вышесказанному. Пример настройки выгрузки справочника номенклатуры группы и регистра сведений штрих код, цена закупочная и цена розничная из Управление торговлей 10.3 в Далион УНО.
https://ru.files.fm/u/x66w53yu

----------

OLEG_B (13.11.2018), Ukei (13.11.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

Помощь в установке настройке сопровождение Далион Управление магазином ПРО/УНО oleg.kak.oleg@bk.ru

----------


## Omega55

Всем привет,только начал работать с программой далион,в городе никто не знает как с ней работать,возникла такая проблема, для егаис пришлось обновить IE 10 ,стоял 8,пришлось поставить обнову для 10-го, в проге далион исчезли ттн по пиву за пол года,помогите пожалуйста или подскажите что можно сделать?

----------


## nikser

> Всем привет,только начал работать с программой далион,в городе никто не знает как с ней работать,возникла такая проблема, для егаис пришлось обновить IE 10 ,стоял 8,пришлось поставить обнову для 10-го, в проге далион исчезли ттн по пиву за пол года,помогите пожалуйста или подскажите что можно сделать?


Взаимосвязи IE с Далион и ЕГАИС нет никакой (т.е. версии). Вам IE 10 нужен только для доступа к серверу ЕГАИС через Web-интерфейс, т.е. через internet explorer. Далион работает с ЕГАИС через сервер УТМ. И зачем вам TTN за прошлый период?
Если так уж нужны, то сделайте повторный запрос по номеру TTN.

----------


## tome

Добрый день. Может кто знает как настроить Далион с Alco Unit 3.2 ?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. Может кто знает как настроить Далион с Alco Unit 3.2 ?


Для чего боюсь спросить? Если например при интеграции с фронтол он использует Alco Unit

----------


## tome

Далион получает марки из ЕГАИС и выгружает в Алко юнит. Фронтол смотрит при продаже есть ли такие марки и разрешает продажу.  С версией Алкоюнита 1.03 все понятно, там ключ авторизации был и эти настройки есть в далионе.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Лицензионное изменения в линейке ПО Далион.
Ваши версии, кто то что то придумает? )))

Ссылка на  презентацию:
https://my-files.ru/x1bl83

----------

Ukei (29.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

Вышел новый релиз Далион УНО\Сеть 1.2.47.01.
https://ru.files.fm/u/jvvekhsg

----------

yurik_ageev (29.11.2018)

----------


## nikser

> Лицензионное изменения в линейке ПО Далион.
> Ваши версии, кто то что то придумает? )))
> 
> Ссылка на  презентацию:
> https://my-files.ru/x1bl83


Презентацию посмотрел. Пока своими руками не пощупаю, сказать ничего не могу.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.47.01
http://wdfiles.ru/mkeM

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.47.01
1. Добавлены возможности:
 - Добавлены ключи запуска конфигурации, полезные при разворачивании копий баз. Они позволяют запустить мастер поиска ключей, не подключать торговое оборудование и отключать обмен с ЕГАИС и Меркурием.
 - Добавлена возможность указания максимальной длины строки состава в весах для весов DIGI.
 - Для весов АТОЛ LS5X наименование передается в поле Name без обрезания строки по длине.
 - При проверке МРЦ на алкоголь в акте переоценки будет выдана ошибка, если у товара не заполнена крепость.

ЕГАИС:
 - Добавлена поддержка авторизации в УТМ при обмене с ЕГАИС.
 - При создании передачи в торговый зал на основании ТТН ЕГАИС переносится только партионная продукция.
 - Запрещено добавление поштучной алкогольной продукции в списание товаров ЕГАИС из торгового зала.
 - При запросе необработанных ТТН ЕГАИС в списке необработанных можно выделить только один документ. Перед отправкой запроса анализируется, что предыдущий запрос был отправлен более, чем 10 минут назад.
 - При запросе необработанных ТТН ЕГАИС, если по запросу пришла ошибка, то при клике она открывается.

Модуль "Меркурий":
 - Добавлена видимость периодов, за которые выполнялась загрузка ВСД из Меркурий. По каждому периоду отображается была ли загрузка успешной.
 - Добавлена возможность создания транспортного документа на основании расходной накладной.

2. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
- Информация о изменениях в релизах выводится, начиная со свежей версии.
- Исправлена ошибка невозможности выполнять обмен с бухгалтерией под ограниченными правами.

Модуль "Меркурий":
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможность сохранить номенклатуру без роли на работу с Меркурий.
 - Исправлена ошибка получения правил регионализации при пустом отправителе/получателе.
 - Исправлена ошибка доступности торговой площадки, у которой не указан склад, при ограниченных правах пользователя.
 - Исправлена ошибка нумерации документов Меркурий - увеличена длина номера.
 - Исправлена ошибка пересчета в единицу измерения при получении сводного ВСД.
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования движений документа по неотправленному запросу остатков Меркурий.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности пометить на удаление хозяйствующие субъекты и площадки Меркурий.
 - Исправлена ошибка недоступности производственного документа при ограниченных правах пользователя.
 - Исправлены ошибка видимости функционала Меркурий без подключенного модуля Меркурий

----------

nick77 (10.12.2018), nikser (30.11.2018), OLEG_B (30.11.2018), yurik_ageev (01.12.2018)

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Презентацию посмотрел. Пока своими руками не пощупаю, сказать ничего не могу.


Я как понял, до июня 2019 года пока будет работать в прежнем режиме?

----------


## OLEG_B

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.47.01
> http://wdfiles.ru/mkeM


Сначала смутил размер файла Установил - вроде норма

----------


## nikser

> Я как понял, до июня 2019 года пока будет работать в прежнем режиме?


Скорее всего к марту уже будет запущена новая система лицензирования. С 1 марта вступает в силу закон о продаже сигарет по QR-коду. Уже в релизе 47.01 реализован функционал связи с Диадок, а это уже предпосылки. По видимому начинают тестировать.
1.2.47.01.jpg

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Скорее всего к марту уже будет запущена новая система лицензирования. С 1 марта вступает в силу закон о продаже сигарет по QR-коду. Уже в релизе 47.01 реализован функционал связи с Диадок, а это уже предпосылки. По видимому начинают тестировать.
> 1.2.47.01.jpg


Диадок это случаем не Контур? Где бы информацию почитать.................

----------


## nikser

> Диадок это случаем не Контур? Где бы информацию почитать.................


И Контур тоже. Обмен будет с поставщиками происходить через документооборот с подписью накладных ЭЦП (КЭП, которая используется для сдачи отчетности и доступа к ЛК НИ). Погуглите, там есть информация.

----------

Wanderer_R (30.11.2018)

----------


## Wanderer_R

> И Контур тоже. Обмен будет с поставщиками происходить через документооборот с подписью накладных ЭЦП (КЭП, которая используется для сдачи отчетности и доступа к ЛК НИ). Погуглите, там есть информация.


Спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

Эмулятор ДАЛИОН ПРО, УНО, СЕТЬ. Установка Сопровождение Далион УНО/ПРО на почту yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## zerik

Добрый день, киньте плиз свежий релиз ДУМ Лайт.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ЛАЙТ
1.2.20.1
https://ru.files.fm/u/ze48fxsa

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ЛАЙТ релиз 1.2.20.1
1. Поддержка новой марки (модуль "ЕГАИС").
2. Добавлена возможность списания пива через сверку остатков с ЕГАИС (модуль "ЕГАИС").
3. Добавлена поддержка групповой тары во входящей ТТН ЕГАИС.

4. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка при загрузке весов DIGI SM-300.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки товаров в подчиненные весы.
 - Исправлена ошибка при загрузке продаж с Штрих-М Кассир 5.
 - Исправлена ошибка создания инвентаризации на основании пересчета алкоголя (модуль "ЕГАИС").
 - Исправлена ошибка удвоения количества товаров при добавлении в пересчет алкоголя из других пересчетов алкоголя (модуль "ЕГАИС").
 - Исправлена ошибка при отправке акта постановки на баланс алкогольной продукции на регистр 1, если он был создан из пересчета алкоголя (модуль "ЕГАИС").

----------

nikser (10.12.2018), OLEG_B (11.12.2018), Ukei (10.12.2018), yurik_ageev (11.12.2018)

----------


## nikser

Вышел новый релиз Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.47.02
https://ru.files.fm/u/w7qs9hau

----------

OLEG_B (12.12.2018), Ukei (11.12.2018), yurik_ageev (11.12.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ЛАЙТ
> 1.2.20.1
> https://ru.files.fm/u/ze48fxsa
> 
> Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ЛАЙТ релиз 1.2.20.1
> 1. Поддержка новой марки (модуль "ЕГАИС").
> 2. Добавлена возможность списания пива через сверку остатков с ЕГАИС (модуль "ЕГАИС").
> 3. Добавлена поддержка групповой тары во входящей ТТН ЕГАИС.
> 
> ...


Большое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## nikser

Вышел новый релиз Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/jxwbpqjs

----------

Glob (19.12.2018), OLEG_B (15.12.2018), Ukei (14.12.2018), Олег Шарапов (21.12.2018)

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/c7s8akf6

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.48.01
1. Добавлена ставка НДС 20%.
 Подробности читайте в блоге разработчика.
2. Добавлена возможность добавления GTIN сигарет в штрихкод, считывая новый код маркировки табачных изделий.
3. А также
 - При выгрузке алкоголя в Штрих: Кассир, он привязывается к отдельной группе номенклатуры, которую в Штрих: Кассир можно привязать к запрету продажи алкоголя в ночные часы.
 - Для весов АТОЛ LS5X наименование передается - 28 в первую строку 28 во вторую строку.

4. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка не подстановки параметров учета ндс при создании возврата товаров от покупателя из расходной накладной.

----------

bita (15.12.2018), Glob (19.12.2018), nikser (15.12.2018), OLEG_B (15.12.2018), Ukei (15.12.2018), yurik_ageev (16.12.2018)

----------


## Олег Шарапов

Есть ли макеты ценника на далион уно в котором будет "старая цена (зачеркнутая) новая цена,  процент скидки , штрихкод товара, наименование и алкогольные реквизиты (литраж процент алкоголя производитель) . Ценник который идет в поставке неподходит.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Есть ли макеты ценника на далион уно в котором будет "старая цена (зачеркнутая) новая цена,  процент скидки , штрихкод товара, наименование и алкогольные реквизиты (литраж процент алкоголя производитель) . Ценник который идет в поставке неподходит.


А самому сделать на основе того что есть?

----------


## alex192ivan

а кто сталкивался с актами фиксации именно после 1.2.47.01 до 1.2.48.01 что за формат и с какого перепугу у меня одна марка при передаче в ЕГАИС отправляется?

Смешно задал вопрос разработчику сразу поставили "ПЛАТНОЕ решение".

----------


## Sherer

Здравствуйте.
У кого-нибудь есть правило обмена между "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином", ред. 1.2 (1.2.48.01) и бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 3.0.67.54

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте.
> У кого-нибудь есть правило обмена между "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином", ред. 1.2 (1.2.48.01) и бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 3.0.67.54


А чем не нравится штатная обработка? Сервис-Обмен данными-Обмен данными с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия".

----------


## Sherer

В том то и дело ошибка. Выгрузка из Далион проходит успешно, но при загрузке в бухгалтерию выдает ошибку.

----------


## Sherer

Выгрузка из Далион проходит успешно, но при загрузке в бухгалтерию выдает ошибку. Не найдена ставкаНДС.

----------


## MrPavlik

Обновление "Далион: ТРЕНД" 2.0.12.1 у кого-нибудь есть? Интересует оригинальная (не леченная) версия. Спасибо.

----------


## Kemer

Доброго дня.
Есть рабочая "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.Лайт", ред. 1.2 (1.2.19.1) на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.3133),перенес базу на другой комп , запросил в Далион последний ключ активации , поддержка прислала ,
при активации пишит -не верный код активации, может не так что сделал? Какие варианты решения?

----------


## MrPavlik

*Kemer*, не логичнее спросить об этом поддержку, раз программа у вас приобретена официально?

----------


## vitor2016

Господа, Эмуля для Далион Тренд не сотворили?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Кто подскажет как выгрузить данные из 1С Розница в ДАЛИОН ПРО

----------


## nikser

> Кто подскажет как выгрузить данные из 1С Розница в ДАЛИОН ПРО


Имеется ввиду выгрузка справочников и регистров? Если это, то я выкладывал обработку. https://ru.files.fm/u/mqsv35ps

----------

MrBlanki (15.01.2019)

----------


## Ugolnikovmikha

Здравствуйте. Нет ли у кого последнего апдейта на Далион: Управление  магазином УНО?

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте. Нет ли у кого последнего апдейта на Далион: Управление  магазином УНО?


А как насчет подняться выше по ветке.  " Вышел новый релиз Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/jxwbpqjs  "

----------


## nikser

Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.49.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/reu6j29p

----------

MrPavlik (15.01.2019), OLEG_B (16.01.2019), Ugolnikovmikha (16.01.2019), Ukei (16.01.2019)

----------


## Wanderer_R

Далион ПРО 1.2.49.01
https://wdho.ru/SI7

----------

ak313 (19.02.2019), MrPavlik (16.01.2019), OLEG_B (16.01.2019), Ukei (16.01.2019)

----------


## OLEG_B

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.49.01
1. Добавлена поддержка системы лицензирования конфигураций на ключах Sentinel.
2. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка передачи штучной продукции при использовании регламентного создания передачи продукции в торговый зал (модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС).

----------


## Cobranet

http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/802068/
Выгрузка из Далион в Розницу, если надо как пишите наоборот, то тут толкьо вам самим писать правила обмена и выгружать как вам надо и что надо...

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Имеется ввиду выгрузка справочников и регистров? Если это, то я выкладывал обработку. https://ru.files.fm/u/mqsv35ps


Полная выгрузка: номенклатура, приход, расход, отчёты с касс

----------


## Castom

Добрый вечер, а скажите мне убогенькому... Где брать обновления для лайта только что купленного? в лк сб ключ пишет не корректный для регистрации... Дайте путь для движения и по классике срочно!)

----------


## Castom

Могу уно про и сеть дать дистрибы

----------

Ukei (18.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> Могу уно про и сеть дать дистрибы


 - Давайте, конечно.

----------


## nikser

Софт Баланс выпустил пособие "Технология работы Далион"  https://ru.files.fm/u/jqvb94zd

----------


## nikser

> Добрый вечер, а скажите мне убогенькому... Где брать обновления для лайта только что купленного? в лк сб ключ пишет не корректный для регистрации... Дайте путь для движения и по классике срочно!)


Вопросы работы ключа и ЛК на Софт Балансе, к разработчикам.

----------


## nikser

Вышел дистрибутив Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.49.02   https://ru.files.fm/u/zs2bgshm

----------

OLEG_B (20.01.2019), Ugolnikovmikha (24.01.2019)

----------


## Ирина0811

Вот у меня такая же проблема, решили как то вопрос?

----------


## Ирина0811

> Выгрузка из Далион проходит успешно, но при загрузке в бухгалтерию выдает ошибку. Не найдена ставкаНДС.


Вот у меня такая же проблема, как решили?

----------


## Cobranet

> Вот у меня такая же проблема, как решили?


Если бухгалтерия последняя 3.0, то там у номенклатуры убран реквизит "СтавкаНДС", поэтому надо обмен переписывать из Далиона в Бухгалтерию...

----------


## Ирина0811

> Если бухгалтерия последняя 3.0, то там у номенклатуры убран реквизит "СтавкаНДС", поэтому надо обмен переписывать из Далиона в Бухгалтерию...


Как его переписать?

----------


## Cobranet

> Как его переписать?


Понятно, зовите программиста. Потому что обмен встроен в конфигурацию, надо его выгрузить в конвертацию и там уже проверить. Поэтому у вас 2 пути, либо звонить в софтбаланс, и говорить им, они скорее всего уже изменили это, либо позвать программиста кто это сможет сделать.

----------

Ирина0811 (25.01.2019)

----------


## Ирина0811

> Как его переписать?


В новой конфигурации Далиона 1.2.49.02, новые правила обмена, ошибка при обмене исправлена.

----------


## alexeifox

А можно выложить Далион 1.2.49.02 PRO ??

----------


## alexeifox

За ранее спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А можно выложить Далион 1.2.49.02 PRO ??


Немного выше посмотрите, его выкладывали

----------


## yurik_ageev

921 сообщение

----------


## alexeifox

Так это уно а не про.

----------


## alexeifox

Далион ПРО 1.2.49.01 ошибка обмена СтавкаНДС актуальна, выложите пож 1.2.49.02


Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (8420)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (СтавкаНДС)

----------


## akv1970

Есть УСБ ключ Далион ПРО на 6 раб мест 17000

----------


## lllsss

Здравствуйте, прошу продублируйте обновлениДалион УНО/Сеть выше релиза 1.2.45.01
(Я смотрю у меня написано Далион:Управление магазином 1.2.41.02. - это же версия УНО, не проф? и мне нужны обновления для УНО?)

----------


## acertalk

Доброго времени суток!
Нужен последний релиз программы Далион ПРО 1.2.42.02, можете поделиться?

----------


## acertalk

Ошибся нужна версия Далион 1.2.49.02 PRO. Можете поделиться?

----------


## Irk38

> Вышел дистрибутив Далион УНО/Сеть 1.2.49.02   https://ru.files.fm/u/zs2bgshm


Файл удален из файлообменника. Перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## nikser

> Файл удален из файлообменника. Перезалейте, пожалуйста.


Нет проблем. https://ru.files.fm/u/d39jxjfz

----------

Ukei (18.02.2019)

----------


## ssbt

а еще нужно учесть что далион безбожно стучит владельцам и эмуль эмулем но есть нюанс кроме него

----------


## makc999

Добры вечер!
Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста: после обновления Далион УНО на версию 1.2.49.02 при обмене с бухгалтерией 2.0.65.8 не проводятся документы.
Документ не удалось провести автоматически по причине: "Проведение документа: Возврат товаров поставщику О0000000149 от 07.02.2019 18:54:44 (Покупка, комиссия)
Строка номер 1 табличной части "Товары": Не заполнено значение реквизита "Номенклатура"."

В настройках номенклатура товаров указывается свернуто: "Товар без НДС", т.к. организация на ЕНВД.

Пробовал загрузить правила обмена из старой версии Далиона (в которой работал обмен) в 1.2.49.02 - не работает.

----------


## LeaderFox

Народ, может кто скинуть обновление или базу Далион ПРО 1.2.30.04 на почту ardent.fox@gmail.com?
Это же последняя версия для платформы 8.2?

----------


## nikser

Ребята, что-то я не нашел где выкладывали Далион 1.2.49.02 Pro. Выложите если не трудно.

----------


## lllsss

Здравствуйте,, у меня сейчас далион управление магазином 1.2.41.02, не могу найти цепочку обновлений, с каких релизов на какие можно прыгать (обновляться)?
Есть у кого такая информация?

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте,, у меня сейчас далион управление магазином 1.2.41.02, не могу найти цепочку обновлений, с каких релизов на какие можно прыгать (обновляться)?
> Есть у кого такая информация?


Обновляйтесь до того релиза, до которого хотите. Последующее обновление содержит все предыдущие. Это вам не 1С: Розница.

----------

lllsss (21.02.2019), Ukei (21.02.2019)

----------


## Julisha

Скиньте, пожалуйста вопросы по Сертификации ДУМ

----------


## nikser

Народ, будьте так добры, у кого есть Далион ПРО 1.2.39.02, скиньте пожалуйста super.kote-2018@yandex.ru Или выложите в ветке.

----------


## otcheskiy

Народ, существует эмуль для версии ПРО ? или лучше не заморачиваться и лицензию покупать?

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа подскажите появилась ли лицензия для ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Народ, существует эмуль для версии ПРО ? или лучше не заморачиваться и лицензию покупать?


Существует

----------


## evgwolf

Мля столкнулся с офф версией Далион у нее новая система Сейинтел лицензирования. Методы обхода видимо пока отсутствуют? Или народное творчество не стоит на месте.

----------


## nikser

> Мля столкнулся с офф версией Далион у нее новая система Сейинтел лицензирования. Методы обхода видимо пока отсутствуют? Или народное творчество не стоит на месте.


Не стоит.

----------


## otcheskiy

> Существует


Где взять ? Можете дать ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Где взять ? Можете дать ?


Пишите в личку, обсудим

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Добрый день!!! Скиньте плиз последние дистрибутивы на УНО и ПРО

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день!!! Скиньте плиз последние дистрибутивы на УНО и ПРО


На Далион УНО пожалуйста. А вот на ПРО нету. Я уже просил, но увы ...... Пользуйтесь кому надо https://files.fm/u/d39jxjfz

----------


## yurik_ageev

> На Далион УНО пожалуйста. А вот на ПРО нету. Я уже просил, но увы ...... Пользуйтесь кому надо https://files.fm/u/d39jxjfz


на ПРО какая версия нужна?

----------


## nikser

> на ПРО какая версия нужна?


Далион ПРО 1.2.49.02

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Далион ПРО 1.2.49.02


есть 1.2.49.04

----------

Ukei (06.03.2019)

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Скиньте Далион Про 1.2.49.04

----------


## 6aTIoKa

Спасибо

----------


## MrBlanki

Далион УНО/Сети 1.2.50.05
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Kei/VNQZPFecF

----------

Ukei (07.03.2019)

----------


## nikser

> есть 1.2.49.04


Юра, брось последнюю версию Далион ПРО, какая у тебя есть. super.kote-2018@yandex.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Юра, брось последнюю версию Далион ПРО, какая у тебя есть. super.kote-2018@yandex.ru


скинул

----------

nikser (07.03.2019)

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 1.2.50.05
https://ru.files.fm/u/yeppuwwg

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.50.05
1. Добавлена поддержка 1С:ЭДО (http://1c-edo.ru/).
2. Добавлена поддержка кассового ПО Artix: POS.
3. Добавлена возможность сканировать и передавать упаковки алкогольной продукции в исходящей ТТН ЕГАИС.
4. Добавлена возможность указывать упаковки в исходящем транспортном документе и видимость упаковок в сводном ВСД (модуль Меркурий).
5. А также:
 - При запросе остатков марок по справке 2 дополнительно запрашивается справка 2, если ее нет в базе.
 - В помарочной сверке добавлен вариант заполнения по проблемным маркам и добавлена дата актуальности данных по регистру 3.
 - Добавлено заполнение цены в акте списания ЕГАИС по пиву из помарочной сверки. Категория цен указывается в УТМ.
 - Добавлены метаданные для поддержки Диадок.
 - Добавлена возможность создавать задачи на основании документов ЕГАИС.
 - При отправке документов ЕГАИС обрезаются начальные и конечные пробельные символы
 - Обновлены МРЦ на алкоголь
 - Прекращается поддержка ТСД Гексагон, начиная со следующего релиза обработка обслуживания будет доступна только как внешняя.
 - Обновлен классификатор стран мира.
 - В ситуации если у кассира не заполнен текст для чека, в кассу передается наименование (ФИО).

6. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка при загрузке исходящих банковских документов из банк-клиента, теперь время создаваемых документов не устанавливается на начало дня.
 - Исправлена ошибка при копировании документов, из-за которой не пересчитывался срок оплаты.
 - Исправлена ошибка запрета возможности редактирования задач, которые находятся в закрытом периоде.
 - Исправлена ошибка при создании транспортного документа Меркурий на основании товароучетных документов на клиент-серверной базе.
 - Исправлена ошибка передачи нумерации ПКО/РКО в БП 3.
 - Исправлена ошибка прав доступа к отчету Остатки марок по данным ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка прав доступа к справочнику Контрагенты.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки документов в банк-клиент, если префикс организации совпадает с началом номера документа.
 - Исправлена ошибка не переноса реквизита "Цена назначается на характеристику" при копировании карточки номенклатуры.
 - Исправлена ошибка копирования автора при копировании задачи.
 - Исправлена ошибка обработки сообщения ЕГАИС об отмене проведения ТТН ЕГАИС поставщика.
 - Исправлена ошибка создании РКО из ОКС при наличии безналичных продаж.
 - Исправлена ошибка закрытия окна поиска номенклатуры через 30 секунд при вводе новой.
 - Исправлена ошибка печати калькуляции на дату документа. Калькуляция печатается на текущую дату.
 - Исправлена ошибка попадания поштучной продукции в передачу в торговый зал, созданную на основании ТТН ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка затирания первого поля в представлении адреса при каждом редактировании контактной информации, если адрес введен одной строкой.
 - Исправлена ошибка загрузки проданных акцизных марок из ПО Штрих-М.
 - Исправлена ошибка расчета цены при выборе номенклатуры в расходной накладной, если сумма не включает НДС.
 - Исправлена ошибка работы с обсуждениями на клиент-серверной базе. Длина текста обсуждения уменьшена до 400 символов.
 - Исправлены ошибки обмена с 1С: БП.

----------

as091isk (11.03.2019), bita (12.03.2019), nikser (07.03.2019), OLEG_B (07.03.2019), Ukei (07.03.2019)

----------


## nikser

> скинул


Спасибо!

----------


## Julisha

Друзья, где можно взять список вопросов к  экзамену по Далион управление магазином?

----------


## Klen2005

[QUOTE=Wanderer_R;513548]ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/c7s8akf6

Парни обновите пожалуйста ссылку.
Как подключить модуль Меркурий к ключу Guardant, без хождения на их сайт :)

----------


## Klen2005

[QUOTE=Wanderer_R;513548]ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/c7s8akf6

Парни обновите пожалуйста ссылку.

Как подключить модуль Меркурий к ключу Guardant, без хождения на их сайт :)   ?

----------


## Klen2005

[QUOTE=Klen2005;534925][QUOTE=Wanderer_R;513548]ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО 1.2.48.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/c7s8akf6

Парни обновите пожалуйста ссылку.

Как подключить модуль Меркурий к ключу Guardant, без хождения на их сайт :)   

Спасибо Олегу,  подсказал как переключить ключ. Так что не надо эту версию выкладывать.
По Меркурию вопрос остался актуальным.

----------


## Vollmond

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ЛАЙТ
> 1.2.20.1
> https://ru.files.fm/u/ze48fxsa
> 
> Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ЛАЙТ релиз 1.2.20.1
> 1. Поддержка новой марки (модуль "ЕГАИС").
> 2. Добавлена возможность списания пива через сверку остатков с ЕГАИС (модуль "ЕГАИС").
> 3. Добавлена поддержка групповой тары во входящей ТТН ЕГАИС.
> 
> ...


Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку, файл удален.

----------


## Klen2005

Перенос данных из ТиС77 в Далион.
Есть готовые обработки или придется универсальными делать?  
Прошу поделиться, кто уже проделывал перенос.

----------


## RocknRolla85

Доброго времени суток. 
Помогите найти обновление конфигурации «Трактиръ: Head-Office», вер. 1.0 (1.0.42.02). 
Что нибудь новее 1.0.42.02

----------


## Vollmond

Скиньте Далион.Лайт последний на почту vollmond.87@mail.ru

----------


## LeaderFox

Здравствуйте. Может кто выручить и скинуть обновление или базу Далион ПРО 1.2.30.04 на почту ardent.fox@gmail.com?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте. Может кто выручить и скинуть обновление или базу Далион ПРО 1.2.30.04 на почту ardent.fox@gmail.com?


https://dropmefiles.com/aZJuV  -  Далион ПРО 1.2.30.04

----------

Glob (11.04.2019), LeaderFox (09.04.2019), Ukei (10.04.2019)

----------


## emgriby

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста Далион тренд конфигурацию 2019года). emgriby@gmail.com

----------


## emgriby

> Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста Далион тренд конфигурацию 2019года). emgriby@gmail.com


Или можно конец 2018г. )

----------


## alexleykin

Добрый день. 
Подскажите как запустить конфигурацию УНО или ПРО? 
После запуска ругается на DalionNew_uno.dll и DalionProNew_cr.dll
Они есть в папке, записываются, но 1С ругается что компонента не найдена, надо обновить и перезапустить.

Платформа 1С 8.3.13.1690 вылеченная

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. 
> Подскажите как запустить конфигурацию УНО или ПРО? 
> После запуска ругается на DalionNew_uno.dll и DalionProNew_cr.dll
> Они есть в папке, записываются, но 1С ругается что компонента не найдена, надо обновить и перезапустить.
> 
> Платформа 1С 8.3.13.1690 вылеченная


От имени админа запусти 1С

----------


## shostakovsky

Есть у кого-нибудь обновление: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО 1.2.51.01?

----------


## bita

Скиньте пожалуйста ДУМ ПРО 1.2.51.01. rb5500@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

Новый релиз Далион УНО 1.2.51.01    https://ru.files.fm/u/3q36xghu

----------

bita (20.05.2019), Ukei (20.05.2019)

----------


## urchin.rus

Здравствуйте. Подскажите где в Далионе найти Параметры ПККМ, при выгрузке товара на фронтол+55Ф слетают налоги и пишет НДС20% вместо Без НДС. Мне подсказали, что можно где-то в Параметрах ПККМ, а вот где их найти в Далионе, не знаю. Помогите, кто знает.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите где в Далионе найти Параметры ПККМ, при выгрузке товара на фронтол+55Ф слетают налоги и пишет НДС20% вместо Без НДС. Мне подсказали, что можно где-то в Параметрах ПККМ, а вот где их найти в Далионе, не знаю. Помогите, кто знает.


в ДАЛИОНЕ смотрите в настройках кассы

----------


## yurik_ageev

либо дайте доступ покажу

----------


## urchin.rus

Да вот первым делом туда полез.  В управление кассами нет, в кассовых узлах нет.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Да вот первым делом туда полез.  В управление кассами нет, в кассовых узлах нет.


Я Вам в ЛС написал

----------


## nikser

В тест "Драйвере ККМ" в Настройка свойств .....Параметры оборудования....Секции. В 1 секции устанавливаете параметр 6, т.е. Без НДС. Должно помочь.

----------


## Vollmond

> Да вот первым делом туда полез.  В управление кассами нет, в кассовых узлах нет.


Есть, просто не там смотрите. Налоговые секции указываются в параметрах обмена.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Есть, просто не там смотрите. Налоговые секции указываются в параметрах обмена.


ИМЕННО ТАМ!!!

----------


## Олег Шарапов

Если у вас фронтол выше 5.20 то вам надо секциях вам надо ставить номер налога 4 тогда у вас без НДС печатать будет

----------


## urchin.rus

> В тест "Драйвере ККМ" в Настройка свойств .....Параметры оборудования....Секции. В 1 секции устанавливаете параметр 6, т.е. Без НДС. Должно помочь.


Вроде в новой прошивке без НДС это 4, по крайней мере, когда я во Фронтоле в настройках ставлю 4 в номер налога в ККМ, он печатает чек норм на фискальнике.

----------


## urchin.rus

Не сразу все сообщения почему-то увидел, Фронтол 4.13. Я так понимаю 4 (Без НДС) надо. Буду пробовать, спасибо. Отпишусь по результату.

----------


## Vollmond

> Не сразу все сообщения почему-то увидел, Фронтол 4.13. Я так понимаю 4 (Без НДС) надо. Буду пробовать, спасибо. Отпишусь по результату.


Дело не во фронтоле, а прошивке кассы. В далионе есть разделение по этому параметру

----------


## urchin.rus

Спасибо за помощь. 
Разобрался пока "малой кровью".
Настроек при перегрузке таких нет.
Конфа очень старая, я думаю в обновленной все это будет.
Пока решил тем, что в секции 1 в драйверах Атола указал ставку налога 6 (без НДС). Теперь при загрузке товаров не слетает ставка и в чеке печатает "Без НДС".

----------


## Vollmond

> Спасибо за помощь. 
> Разобрался пока "малой кровью".
> Настроек при перегрузке таких нет.
> Конфа очень старая, я думаю в обновленной все это будет.
> Пока решил тем, что в секции 1 в драйверах Атола указал ставку налога 6 (без НДС). Теперь при загрузке товаров не слетает ставка и в чеке печатает "Без НДС".


Так обнови конфу до актуального релиза и пропадут твои страдания.

----------


## urchin.rus

> Так обнови конфу до актуального релиза и пропадут твои страдания.


Согласен.))

----------


## akv1970

Продам ключ(USB) Далион управление магазином ПРО 6 р/м 17000 р, если заменить на новый то 20000 р

----------


## pr0st0

Нужна помощь, при печати чека с ДУМ ПРО, печатает НДС 20%, ставки и секции пробиты в ФР на 6, без НДС, с других программ печатает как надо, с далиона печатает с НДС, Соответствие ставок менял, убирал, толку нет.. Где еще можно поменять..

----------


## Vollmond

> Нужна помощь, при печати чека с ДУМ ПРО, печатает НДС 20%, ставки и секции пробиты в ФР на 6, без НДС, с других программ печатает как надо, с далиона печатает с НДС, Соответствие ставок менял, убирал, толку нет.. Где еще можно поменять..


Ты прям с Далиона печатаешь? Карточку товара смотрел?

----------


## pr0st0

Я печатаю прям с далиона на фискальный регистратор, документом ЧЕК, в карточке стоит как надо без НДС.

----------


## bita

У кого есть обновление: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО 1.2.51.01?

----------


## SkyMen

https://yadi.sk/d/6mVSWXuTuwsgcQ

----------

bita (10.06.2019), nikser (09.06.2019), Ukei (10.06.2019)

----------


## AlexKazmin

> https://yadi.sk/d/6mVSWXuTuwsgcQ


Это УНО, может ПРО есть?

----------


## SkyMen

Надо посмотреть

----------

Ukei (11.06.2019)

----------


## Anpall

Где можно взять вопросы(ответы) для экзамена по Далион ?

----------


## OLEG_BOD

> Это УНО, может ПРО есть?


*ПРО 1.2.51.04*

----------

AlexKazmin (14.06.2019), bita (13.06.2019), Klen2005 (17.06.2019), nikser (15.06.2019), Ukei (13.06.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

Кто подскажет как правильно перейти с ДАЛИОН ЛАЙТ на ДАЛИОН ПРО?
если делать по инструкции выходит ошибка:
{ОбщийМодуль.ПроведениеДок  ументов.Модуль(863,2)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РаботаСПоследовательност  ю)
	<<?>>РаботаСПоследовательно  тью(ДокументОбъект, Отказ, Ложь);
{ОбщийМодуль.ПроведениеДок  ументов.Модуль(871,4)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РаботаСПоследовательност  ю)
			<<?>>РаботаСПоследовательно  тью(РасходнаяНакладнаяМеж  дуФирмами.ПолучитьОбъект(), Отказ, Ложь);
{ОбщийМодуль.ПроведениеДок  ументов.Модуль(875,4)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (РаботаСПоследовательност  ю)
			<<?>>РаботаСПоследовательно  тью(ПриходнаяНакладнаяМеж  дуФирмами.ПолучитьОбъект(), Отказ, Ложь);
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСДиалог  ами.Модуль(1216,15)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ДалионУНО)
	ИначеЕсли Не <<?>>ДалионУНО() Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСДиалог  ами.Модуль(1256,42)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ДалионУНО)
		НовыйЗаголовок = НовыйЗаголовок + ?(Не <<?>>ДалионУНО(), " - " + СокрЛП(ПланыОбмена.Основно  й.ЭтотУзел().Наименование), "");

----------


## Александр П

Подскажите пожалуйста! Как подружить Далион лайт, про не важно. С продукцией viki ( micro, mini, start). Имеется ввиду переносить изменение по товару с 1с в viki?

----------


## Wanderer_R

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!! 
Вышла новая версия конфигурации "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином": 

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО 2.0.01.01  https://dropmefiles.com/hGZfW

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО 2.0.01.01  http://upload.in.ua/EXRTNG

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.02 от 01.07.2019
1. Новый релиз работает только с использованием системы лицензирования Sentinel.
2. Добавлен модуль "Пакет сервисов". 
Для запуска конфигурации обязательно наличие пакета сервисов с датой действия больше или равной дате релиза.
Модуль "Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС" больше не поддерживается, весь текущий функционал модуля перенесен в модуль "Пакет сервисов".
3. Маркировка табачной продукции.
 - Добавлена возможность выводить идентификаторы табачной продукции и выполнять помарочную приемку в приходной накладной, полученной по ЭДО от поставщика.
 - Добавлен паспорт по идентификатору табачной продукции. Информации получается запросом из МОТП (Пакет сервисов).
 - Добавлена возможность устанавливать вид "Табак" у товаров без характеристик.
 - В групповую обработку добавлена возможность изменить вид товара на "Табак" и установить у него признак маркированного табака.
 - Признак маркированного табака перенесен на закладку "Оборудование".
 - При изменении вида товара на "Табак" у него устанавливается признак предмета расчета на "Подакцизный товар".
4. Функционал печати чека и ПКО на ФР больше не поддерживается.
5. А также: 
 - Добавлено создание двух актов списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, раздельно по поштучной продукции и партионной продукции.
 - Добавлено открытие ответов на запрос марок по справке 2 ЕГАИС из формы журнала ЕГАИС.
6. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка работы настройки автоматического оприходования денег в кассу при розничной продаже при использовании обмена с Трактиръ ФО.
 - Исправлена ошибка работы настройки автоматического оприходования денег в кассу при розничной продаже при использовании обмена с Трактиръ ФО.
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования акта сверки взаиморасчетов по сотрудникам.
 - Исправлена ошибка переноса марок из ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности указать флаг "Плательщик НДС" у ИП.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности провести ввод начальных данных по товару с характеристиками, по которым заданы различные цены.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки Ш5, привязанного к пустой характеристике товара, с учетом по характеристикам, в Frontol xPOS.
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования цены в акте списания ЕГАИС по пиву, если номенклатуре ЕГАИС сопоставлено несколько товаров.

----------

bita (04.07.2019), Klen2005 (03.07.2019), MrBlanki (02.07.2019), nikser (02.07.2019), OLEG_B (02.07.2019), Ukei (02.07.2019)

----------


## nikser

Новый релиз Далион УНО 1.2.51.06    https://ru.files.fm/u/3f7vnxkb

----------

Glob (10.07.2019), OLEG_B (11.07.2019), rubin (14.07.2019), Ukei (10.07.2019)

----------


## nikser

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.51.06
1. Маркировка табачной продукции.
 - Добавлена возможность выводить идентификаторы табачной продукции и выполнять помарочную приемку в приходной накладной, полученной по ЭДО от поставщика.
 - Добавлена возможность устанавливать вид "Табак" у товаров без характеристик.
 - В групповую обработку добавлена возможность изменить вид товара на "Табак" и установить у него признак маркированного табака.
 - Признак маркированного табака перенесен на закладку "Оборудование".
 - При изменении вида товара на "Табак" у него устанавливается признак предмета расчета на "Подакцизный товар".
2. А также: 
 - Добавлено создание двух актов списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, раздельно по поштучной продукции и партионной продукции.
 - Добавлено открытие ответов на запрос марок по справке 2 ЕГАИС из формы журнала ЕГАИС.
3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка работы настройки автоматического оприходования денег в кассу при розничной продаже при использовании обмена с Трактиръ ФО.
  - Исправлена ошибка формирования акта сверки взаиморасчетов по сотрудникам.
 - Исправлена ошибка переноса марок из ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности указать флаг "Плательщик НДС" у ИП.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности провести ввод начальных данных по товару с характеристиками, по которым заданы различные цены.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки Ш5, привязанного к пустой характеристике товара, с учетом по характеристикам, в Frontol xPOS.
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования цены в акте списания ЕГАИС по пиву, если номенклатуре ЕГАИС сопоставлено несколько товаров.

----------

rubin (14.07.2019), Ukei (13.07.2019)

----------


## alexeifox

Далион Управление Магазином ПРО 1.2.51.06 выложите пож.

----------


## NINJABYTAE

Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста! Не могу найти и скачать релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2" "1.2.26.01 может быть у кого нибудь завалялся, или же можно немного повыше версию например 28?

----------


## nikser

> Доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста! Не могу найти и скачать релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2" "1.2.26.01 может быть у кого нибудь завалялся, или же можно немного повыше версию например 28?


29.06 устроит?

----------


## rubin

День добрый. Ключ Guardant  на новых релизах не работает. Как будем обновляться до Sentinel ?

----------


## nikser

> День добрый. Ключ Guardant  на новых релизах не работает. Как будем обновляться до Sentinel ?


Если официальный аппаратный ключ, то его необходимо сдать партнерам СофтБаланса и поменять, по моему доплачивать надо, на новый. Я ещё не занимался этим, хотя оф. ключи есть на 1.2

----------


## Wanderer_R

Да, доплачивать в розницу, стоимость ключа 3500 руб.

----------

nikser (16.07.2019)

----------


## nikser

> День добрый. Ключ Guardant  на новых релизах не работает. Как будем обновляться до Sentinel ?


Есть возможность работать на старых ключах. Как бы проблем с этим нет. Новый релиз расширяет возможности, но в далекой перспективе. А пока все работает нормально.

----------


## pr0st0

> Есть возможность работать на старых ключах. Как бы проблем с этим нет. Новый релиз расширяет возможности, но в далекой перспективе. А пока все работает нормально.


Официально объявлено что релизы 1,2 будут работать с гуарантом последний месяц, потому что будет последний релиз обновления и все, далее версия 2,0 которая будет работать только с синтенель... старые ключи в версии 2,0 работать не будут.. Так что последний месяц и все..

----------


## nikser

> Официально объявлено что релизы 1,2 будут работать с гуарантом последний месяц, потому что будет последний релиз обновления и все, далее версия 2,0 которая будет работать только с синтенель... старые ключи в версии 2,0 работать не будут.. Так что последний месяц и все..


Жизни конец? Вы работаете с Фронтол 5? А Фронтол 6 уже в работе.

----------


## pr0st0

ДА и фронтол 6 и xPos и Далион все связки работы теперь на годовых подписках...

----------


## rubin

Соберем на Sentinel с подписками, по очереди будем его использовать.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз 2.0.01.12    
http://wdfiles.ru/edPf

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.01.12    
http://wdfiles.ru/ipYi

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.12 от 15.07.2019
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка запуска паспорта по идентификатору табачной продукции с ограниченными правами (Пакет сервисов).
 - Исправлена ошибка получения ТТН ЕГАИС в некоторых ситуациях.
 - Исправлена ошибка вывода редакции продукта в настройках учета и заголовке конфигурации.
 - Исправлен внешний вид карточки номенклатуры в УНО.
 - Исправлены ошибки при сканировании продукции в приходной накладной, полученнной с использованием ЭДО.
 - Исправлена ошибка работа с весами Штрих через драйвер Штрих при завершении работы.

----------

Klen2005 (18.07.2019), nikser (17.07.2019), rubin (17.07.2019), Ukei (17.07.2019), Ольгамот (03.07.2020)

----------


## rubin

> Далион Управление Магазином ПРО 1.2.51.06 выложите пож.


Соберем вознаграждение тому у кого есть доступ к личному кабинету. И человек будет выкладывать обновления на обменник по мере их выхода. И не будем ждать когда кто-то выложит из альтрустических соображений.

----------


## Glob

релизы 1.2 будут еще выходить? или теперь только 2.0 ?

----------


## Klen2005

https://dalion.ru/support/blog/68698/

Релизы, которые поддерживают обе системы защиты: ДАЛИОН: УМ – 1.2.49-1.2.51.06, ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД – 2.0.13-2.0.15.5.
Релизы, которые работают только с системой защиты Sentinel: ДУМ – начиная с 2.0.01.01, ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД – начиная с 3.0.1.4. Обращаем внимание, что для работы версий ДУМ (УНО/ПРО) 2.0 и ТРЕНД 3.0 нужен активный модуль “Пакет сервисов”.

----------


## Wanderer_R

Конфигурация «ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО, ред. 2.0
Релиз 2.0.01.12
http://wdfiles.ru/a2xe

Конфигурация «ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО, ред. 2.0
Релиз 2.0.01.12
https://wdho.ru/198B

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.12 от 15.07.2019
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка запуска паспорта по идентификатору табачной продукции с ограниченными правами (Пакет сервисов).
 - Исправлена ошибка получения ТТН ЕГАИС в некоторых ситуациях.
 - Исправлена ошибка вывода редакции продукта в настройках учета и заголовке конфигурации.
 - Исправлен внешний вид карточки номенклатуры в УНО.
 - Исправлены ошибки при сканировании продукции в приходной накладной, полученнной с использованием ЭДО.
 - Исправлена ошибка работа с весами Штрих через драйвер Штрих при завершении работы.

----------

Klen2005 (23.07.2019), Ukei (23.07.2019), Ольгамот (03.07.2020)

----------


## Wanderer_R

Конфигурация «ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. ПРО, ред. 1.2
Релиз 1.2.51.06
https://wdho.ru/198C

Конфигурация «ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО, ред. 1.2
Релиз 1.2.51.06
https://wdho.ru/198F

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 1.2.51.06
1. Маркировка табачной продукции.
 - Добавлена возможность выводить идентификаторы табачной продукции и выполнять помарочную приемку в приходной накладной, полученной по ЭДО от поставщика.
 - Добавлена возможность устанавливать вид "Табак" у товаров без характеристик.
 - В групповую обработку добавлена возможность изменить вид товара на "Табак" и установить у него признак маркированного табака.
 - Признак маркированного табака перенесен на закладку "Оборудование".
 - При изменении вида товара на "Табак" у него устанавливается признак предмета расчета на "Подакцизный товар".
2. А также: 
 - Добавлено создание двух актов списания ЕГАИС из ОКС, раздельно по поштучной продукции и партионной продукции.
 - Добавлено открытие ответов на запрос марок по справке 2 ЕГАИС из формы журнала ЕГАИС.
3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка работы настройки автоматического оприходования денег в кассу при розничной продаже при использовании обмена с Трактиръ ФО.
  - Исправлена ошибка формирования акта сверки взаиморасчетов по сотрудникам.
 - Исправлена ошибка переноса марок из ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности указать флаг "Плательщик НДС" у ИП.
 - Исправлена ошибка невозможности провести ввод начальных данных по товару с характеристиками, по которым заданы различные цены.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки Ш5, привязанного к пустой характеристике товара, с учетом по характеристикам, в Frontol xPOS.
 - Исправлена ошибка формирования цены в акте списания ЕГАИС по пиву, если номенклатуре ЕГАИС сопоставлено несколько товаров.

----------

bita (23.07.2019), Glob (26.07.2019), Klen2005 (23.07.2019), loup888 (20.03.2020), nikser (13.08.2019), Ukei (23.07.2019), Ольгамот (03.07.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО", релиз 1.2.51.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО", релиз 2.0.01.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 2.0.01.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

andrhorse (09.02.2021), bita (28.07.2019), loup888 (20.03.2020), nikser (24.07.2019), turbodelphi (05.12.2021)

----------


## lan15-4

Доброе время суток.

Есть Далион ПРО 1.2.49.01 проблема с выгрузкой в и 1С БУХ 3.0.71.86. Ведать это правила?, которые я еще не нашел. На сайте далион написано , что можно обновится до 2.0.01.01 - там эти правил вроде как есть. Если буду обновлять, то страшного нечего не произойдет, что сразу обновлю с 1.2.49.01 до 2.0.01.01 - вроде как в обновлениях предыдущие версии есть. Это верно? И с обновлением на форуме вроде как надо менять ключи на новые. Это верно ли все будет работать с прежним ключем ? Или может есть у кого правила обмена с 1С?

Спасибо

----------


## DiVolkov

> Доброе время суток.
> 
> Есть Далион ПРО 1.2.49.01 проблема с выгрузкой в и 1С БУХ 3.0.71.86. Ведать это правила?, которые я еще не нашел. На сайте далион написано , что можно обновится до 2.0.01.01 - там эти правил вроде как есть. Если буду обновлять, то страшного нечего не произойдет, что сразу обновлю с 1.2.49.01 до 2.0.01.01 - вроде как в обновлениях предыдущие версии есть. Это верно? И с обновлением на форуме вроде как надо менять ключи на новые. Это верно ли все будет работать с прежним ключем ? Или может есть у кого правила обмена с 1С?
> 
> Спасибо


Привет. До 2.х обновляться не обязательно. Достаточно будет обновиться до версии 1.2.51.06. При этом правила обмена с 1С можно не корректировать.

----------


## DiVolkov

> Доброе время суток.
> 
> Есть Далион ПРО 1.2.49.01 проблема с выгрузкой в и 1С БУХ 3.0.71.86. Ведать это правила?, которые я еще не нашел. На сайте далион написано , что можно обновится до 2.0.01.01 - там эти правил вроде как есть. Если буду обновлять, то страшного нечего не произойдет, что сразу обновлю с 1.2.49.01 до 2.0.01.01 - вроде как в обновлениях предыдущие версии есть. Это верно? И с обновлением на форуме вроде как надо менять ключи на новые. Это верно ли все будет работать с прежним ключем ? Или может есть у кого правила обмена с 1С?
> 
> Спасибо


Если актуально - версию ссылку на 1.2.51.06 могу скинуть в личку

----------

Ukei (02.08.2019)

----------


## rubin

Ищется эмулятор Santinel

----------


## ylich

Ребята, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД – 2.0.13-2.0.15.5.

----------


## Klen2005

Предлагаю создать в сети каталог для обработок Далион. 

Также в складчину покупать обработки с инфостар для Далион
Например скинемся по 100-200 руб и скачаем http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1030014/

----------

OLEG_B (07.08.2019)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Предлагаю создать в сети каталог для обработок Далион. 
> 
> Также в складчину покупать обработки с инфостар для Далион
> Например скинемся по 100-200 руб и скачаем http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1030014/


Поддержу

----------


## nikser

> Предлагаю создать в сети каталог для обработок Далион. 
> 
> Также в складчину покупать обработки с инфостар для Далион
> Например скинемся по 100-200 руб и скачаем http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1030014/


Я много выкладывал обработок по Далиону. Вот платежного календаря нету.

----------


## Klen2005

> Я много выкладывал обработок по Далиону. Вот платежного календаря нету.


Видел Вы выкладывали обработки, но сейчас их не скачаешь срок хранения вышел. Приходится Вас напрягать, просить  выложить обработки снова.
Чтобы ни какого не напрягать и предлагаю создать каталог в который пользователи могли бы добавлять (с небольшим описанием) и скачивать, без возможности удаления.
Где организуем такой каталог? У меня тоже есть несколько обработок скаченных с форума Далиона и найденных в инете. В этот каталог отправлю.

А на инфостаре обработок для Далиона уже прилично сделали. http://http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/all/?public-filter[search]=%C4%E0%EB%E8%EE%ED 
Посмотрел хотел бы некоторые из них использовать.

----------


## Klen2005

В предыдущем сообщении ссылка не удалась 
обновляю http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/all/?pu...ess%5D%5B%5D=0

----------


## nikser

Кому нужны обработки по Далион-пользуйтесь. В этом сборнике есть обработки как для программистов 1С, так и администраторов 1С, а так же обычных пользователей Далион. 
https://ru.files.fm/u/cy2gqa6x

----------

bita (08.08.2019), eraser139 (31.08.2019), Klen2005 (07.08.2019), Ukei (08.08.2019), vova_l (21.08.2019), vvv77 (11.08.2019)

----------


## nikser

Кому интересна эта тема https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-и-Штрих

----------


## Klen2005

Добавлю обработок к Далион   https://ru.files.fm/u/xcqgeunj
Друзья делитесь обработками. Возможно кто-то возьмется систематизирует и выложит в каталог в инете.

----------


## nikser

Попросили сделать этикетки к Далион. Может кому-то пригодятся.   https://ru.files.fm/u/hb2rs69r

----------

vova_l (21.08.2019)

----------


## Klen2005

Инструкции, руководства, самоучители, книги - поделитесь у кого есть

----------


## Klen2005

Почитал про Айтиду. Кто знает и работал с Айтидой, что скажите в сравнении с Далион УМ?

----------


## Klen2005

Перенос из УТ10.3 В Далион УМ ПРО.
 Прошу обработки, настройка привил обмена и совет как перенести данные.

----------


## nikser

> Перенос из УТ10.3 В Далион УМ ПРО.
>  Прошу обработки, настройка привил обмена и совет как перенести данные.


Я могу написать правила переноса.

----------


## vova_l

> Предлагаю создать в сети каталог для обработок Далион. 
> 
> Также в складчину покупать обработки с инфостар для Далион
> Например скинемся по 100-200 руб и скачаем http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1030014/


я с вами) 

так бы еще хотелось такой инструмент: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1042144/

----------


## Vollmond

Полностью поддерживаю идею!

----------


## rubin

По эмулятор Santinel, так мне никто ничего не скажет?

----------


## SeregaVD

добрый день господа. Подскажите появился ли у кого эмулятор ключа для "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 2.0.

----------


## BiderMan

Просьба поделиться кряком, если можно, отправить на почту tromsoundprod@yandex.ru (лучше сюда) или trom@scsigma.ru

----------


## BiderMan

Просьба поделиться кряком любой версии для изучения. tromsoundprod@yandex.ru

----------


## kors06

Добрый день
Очень надо Далион управление магазином Лайт самой последней версии 
и Далион управление магазином Про 1.2.51
все ссылки здесь неактуальны
выложите пожалуйста на яндекс диске или где нибудь где скачать можно

очень надо

----------


## Vollmond

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jA-...ew?usp=sharing - качай, это Далион Лайт последний

----------

kors06 (10.09.2019)

----------


## Vollmond

> Добрый день
> Очень надо Далион управление магазином Лайт самой последней версии 
> и Далион управление магазином Про 1.2.51
> все ссылки здесь неактуальны
> выложите пожалуйста на яндекс диске или где нибудь где скачать можно
> 
> очень надо


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jA-...ew?usp=sharing - качай, это Далион Лайт последний

----------

kors06 (10.09.2019), Ukei (10.09.2019)

----------


## nikser

Новый релиз Далион УНО 1.2.51.07  https://ru.files.fm/u/62zpc72f

----------

Ukei (10.09.2019)

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.01.13 от 05.09.2019
https://ru.files.fm/u/hckdgwuu

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.13 от 05.09.2019
https://ru.files.fm/u/xa6g5zym

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 1.2.51.07
https://ru.files.fm/u/srhvrrm6

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.13 от 05.09.2019
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка печати марки на поштучную продукцию в паспорте марки. Марка выводится в формате PDF-417 (модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС).
 - Исправлена ошибки документа "Марки зала" с видом операции "Полностью считаны". Марка, считанная к автоматически добавленной при проведении документа строке, неверно привязывалась (модуль Доп. сервисы ЕГАИС).
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки ставки НДС 20% в Эвотор.
 - Исправлена ошибка при отправке транспортного документа Меркурий при наличии регионализации, если время компьютера отстает от мирового времени.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.01.12 от 16.07.2019
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка запуска паспорта по идентификатору табачной продукции с ограниченными правами (Пакет сервисов).
 - Исправлена ошибка получения ТТН ЕГАИС в некоторых ситуациях.
 - Исправлена ошибка вывода редакции продукта в настройках учета и заголовке конфигурации.
 - Исправлен внешний вид карточки номенклатуры в УНО.
 - Исправлены ошибки при сканировании продукции в приходной накладной, полученнной с использованием ЭДО.
 - Исправлена ошибка работа с весами Штрих через драйвер Штрих при завершении работы.

----------

kors06 (10.09.2019), nikser (10.09.2019)

----------


## kors06

Всем привет
Необходимо выгрузить все данные из Далион Управление магазином ЛАЙТ  в Розница 2.2 .12.30 или 2.2.13.11
Не могу найти нужные правила или обработку
Помогите советом или правилами/обработкой
Или вообще просто расскажите этапы, как это сделать
Могу оплатить за готовый инструмент для выгрузки-загрузки

----------


## ssbt

далион НИ КАКОЙ  не поддерживает выгрузку в розницу, купи лучше штрих-м кассир или что нибуть из frontol xpos на крайний случай денси касса (ПРОТКОЛ АТОЛ ОНА ДЕРЖИТ)

----------


## ssbt

как вариант https://infostart.ru/public/646843/
можно взять за основу и очень сильно переделать твой релиз розницы 
и может будет тебе щастье но лучше выкинь Розницу купи нормальный Front(Штрих-М кассир,xPOS,Frontol,денси-касса Linux)

----------


## Klen2005

Выгрузка из Дум , загружать через обработку из табличного документа.

----------

kors06 (12.09.2019)

----------


## Klen2005

Правила обмена из Далион в Розница 2.2
Публикация № 802068 
https://infostart.ru/public/802068/

----------


## ssbt

> Правила обмена из Далион в Розница 2.2
> Публикация № 802068 
> https://infostart.ru/public/802068/


а поделиться для коллекции ?

----------


## kors06

> Правила обмена из Далион в Розница 2.2
> Публикация № 802068 
> https://infostart.ru/public/802068/


Там версии абсолютно не совпадают
Я пробовал несколько правил но валятся с ошибкой еще на стадии загрузки в ДУМ, устарели видимо
Стартмани нет, купить не могу там обработку
Но могу купить переводом обычным если у кого нибудь такая есть

----------


## ssbt

> Там версии абсолютно не совпадают
> Я пробовал несколько правил но валятся с ошибкой еще на стадии загрузки в ДУМ, устарели видимо
> Стартмани нет, купить не могу там обработку
> Но могу купить переводом обычным если у кого нибудь такая есть


тогда я бы отказался от розницы очень прожорливая вешь и единственый плюс ее это в том что там можно делать поступление не зависимо от Далион 
но если хочешь удобно работать в связке с далион у которого есть толльк один плюс над 1с решениями это Удобная РЕВИЗИЯ 
то смотри в сторону нормальных front решений  на сайте есть даже возможност купить эмуляторы к ним ну или Штрих-М кассир базовая стоить 5000 в розницу 6000 с егаис модулем
xPOS 7000 
Розница 13000 - посему так а не базовая так как тебе ее придется катастомизировать с базовой никак такой фокус не сделать

----------


## ssbt

а раз у тебе есть далион Lite который стоить 8000 тыш рублей то я думаю можно найти средства и на front

----------


## Vollmond

купи xPos и радуйся

----------


## ssbt

> Там версии абсолютно не совпадают
> Я пробовал несколько правил но валятся с ошибкой еще на стадии загрузки в ДУМ, устарели видимо
> Стартмани нет, купить не могу там обработку
> Но могу купить переводом обычным если у кого нибудь такая есть


вот реально не понимаю зачем было связываться с далион Lite или вообще всей веткой 
если планировали Розницу тут попахивает садомазохизм  
один плюс вижу только если использовать ее в не жадном до денег варианте 
но насколько я знаю эмулятора для "далион Lite" в природе нет

----------


## kors06

> тогда я бы отказался от розницы очень прожорливая вешь и единственый плюс ее это в том что там можно делать поступление не зависимо от Далион 
> но если хочешь удобно работать в связке с далион у которого есть толльк один плюс над 1с решениями это Удобная РЕВИЗИЯ 
> то смотри в сторону нормальных front решений  на сайте есть даже возможност купить эмуляторы к ним ну или Штрих-М кассир базовая стоить 5000 в розницу 6000 с егаис модулем
> xPOS 7000 
> Розница 13000 - посему так а не базовая так как тебе ее придется катастомизировать с базовой никак такой фокус не сделать


Неее, мне нужна именно Розница ПРОФ
Далиона не будет совсем, он удалится

Будет связка кассовые терминалы (ну или как их, типа планшетов) Эвотор -> Розница 2.2 -> БП 3.0

У Розницы будет распределенная база на три магазина, у каждого конечно свой Эвотор
И потом обмен с БП

Все что мне надо выгрузить информацию с Далиона и загрузить в Розницу, но пока тупик)

----------


## kors06

> вот реально не понимаю зачем было связываться с далион Lite или вообще всей веткой 
> если планировали Розницу тут попахивает садомазохизм  
> один плюс вижу только если использовать ее в не жадном до денег варианте 
> но насколько я знаю эмулятора для "далион Lite" в природе нет


Я не связывался))
Я исполнитель 
А люди купили потому что втюхали
Теперь сама контора которая Далион ставила отказалась в поддержке и помощи в развитии их сети
Они нашли меня
Я с Далионом не работал
Поэтому пока не знаю как быть

----------


## ssbt

> Неее, мне нужна именно Розница ПРОФ
> Далиона не будет совсем, он удалится
> 
> Будет связка кассовые терминалы (ну или как их, типа планшетов) Эвотор -> Розница 2.2 -> БП 3.0
> 
> У Розницы будет распределенная база на три магазина, у каждого конечно свой Эвотор
> И потом обмен с БП
> 
> Все что мне надо выгрузить информацию с Далиона и загрузить в Розницу, но пока тупик)



тут тебе проще засучить рукова и написать самому выгрузку в xml и загрузить в розницу (там 1 день работы от силы)

но если честно я бы с ЭВОТОР не связывался жадный агрегат до денег 
как альтернатива КАСАТКА-7 но она не умеет с весами которые печатают этикетки 
зато бесплатный обмен с 1с но платный экваринг от сбербанка

----------


## ssbt

> тут тебе проще засучить рукова и написать самому выгрузку в xml и загрузить в розницу (там 1 день работы от силы)
> 
> но если честно я бы с ЭВОТОР не связывался жадный агрегат до денег 
> как альтернатива КАСАТКА-7 но она не умеет с весами которые печатают этикетки 
> зато бесплатный обмен с 1с но платный экваринг от сбербанка


могу кинуть пример выгрузки и загрузки в розницу правда из УТ 10 но там не сильно будет отличаться

----------


## Klen2005

далион освой его три дня осваивать да продолжай в нем

----------


## kors06

> тут тебе проще засучить рукова и написать самому выгрузку в xml и загрузить в розницу (там 1 день работы от силы)
> 
> но если честно я бы с ЭВОТОР не связывался жадный агрегат до денег 
> как альтернатива КАСАТКА-7 но она не умеет с весами которые печатают этикетки 
> зато бесплатный обмен с 1с но платный экваринг от сбербанка


Эвоторы уже куплены, на одном магазине в связке с Далион Лайт уже работает
Менять оборудование не будут

----------


## ssbt

> далион освой его три дня осваивать да продолжай в нем


верно тебе советуют не нужно РОзницу
замучаешься чистить кэши после падений

----------


## kors06

> могу кинуть пример выгрузки и загрузки в розницу правда из УТ 10 но там не сильно будет отличаться


Да, если можно
Для примера очень пойдет

----------


## ssbt

> Эвоторы уже куплены, на одном магазине в связке с Далион Лайт уже работает
> Менять оборудование не будут


притом Далион прекрасно выгружает в ЭВОТОР

----------


## kors06

> далион освой его три дня осваивать да продолжай в нем


Неее, Далион Лайт не вариант
Да и про тоже
Там до кучи потом обмены с сайтом будут, опять проблемы возникнут, модули искать

На Рознице уже остановился, буду в ней

----------


## ssbt

> притом Далион прекрасно выгружает в ЭВОТОР


а лучше поменяй лайт на ТРЕНД и и настрой с магазинов доступ web для товароведов идеальная система получиться 
да дороговата но не дороже содержания программиста за 2-3 месяца

----------


## ssbt

> а лучше поменяй лайт на ТРЕНД и и настрой с магазинов доступ web для товароведов идеальная система получиться 
> да дороговата но не дороже содержания программиста за 2-3 месяца


я так пнимаю у тебя 
3 магазина и центральная бухгалтерия
вот и купи ТРЕНД +3 доп места (можно 2 но лучше 3)
80000+16000*3 + 6300*2

----------


## ssbt

> Да, если можно
> Для примера очень пойдет


http://www.unibytes.com/m5S8VYSblGMLqw-Us4P3UgBB
тут как шаблон что то может и не работать это подделка на скорую руку когда нужно что то быстро перекинуть и не хочется связываться с КД

----------


## ssbt

> http://www.unibytes.com/m5S8VYSblGMLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> тут как шаблон что то может и не работать это подделка на скорую руку когда нужно что то быстро перекинуть и не хочется связываться с КД


http://www.unibytes.com/kfT_7Np0NsoLqw-Us4P3UgBB
вот из Далион УНО в ТРЕНД
если применить фантазию то можно и самому написать загрузку в розницу

----------


## nikser

> Неее, мне нужна именно Розница ПРОФ
> Далиона не будет совсем, он удалится
> 
> Будет связка кассовые терминалы (ну или как их, типа планшетов) Эвотор -> Розница 2.2 -> БП 3.0
> 
> У Розницы будет распределенная база на три магазина, у каждого конечно свой Эвотор
> И потом обмен с БП
> 
> Все что мне надо выгрузить информацию с Далиона и загрузить в Розницу, но пока тупик)


 У вас три магазина и купленные Эвоторы? Розницу ни в коем случае не ставьте. Если у вас есть Далион Лайт, то поднимите его до УНО. Не стоит делать РИБ. Сделайте в Далион магазины складами со своими ценами. Подключите на сервере Эвотор REST API. В Далион отлично реализована работа с ЕГАИС. В Рознице нет алкогольной декларации. Далион на порядок выше розницы. А вообще почитайте про типовые и не типовые конфигурации. К Рознице вам ещё нужен программист для доведения конфигурации до ума. Нужна помощь в настройке и поддержке-обращайтесь.

----------


## ssbt

> У вас три магазина и купленные Эвоторы? Розницу ни в коем случае не ставьте. Если у вас есть Далион Лайт, то поднимите его до УНО. Не стоит делать РИБ. Сделайте в Далион магазины складами со своими ценами. Подключите на сервере Эвотор REST API. В Далион отлично реализована работа с ЕГАИС. В Рознице нет алкогольной декларации. Далион на порядок выше розницы. А вообще почитайте про типовые и не типовые конфигурации. К Рознице вам ещё нужен программист для доведения конфигурации до ума. Нужна помощь в настройке и поддержке-обращайтесь.


да ему уже объясняли что он любит чтоб потяжелей было в работе, молодй наверное еще времени много силушки огог или мания величия что без него никак

----------


## nikser

> да ему уже объясняли что он любит чтоб потяжелей было в работе, молодй наверное еще времени много силушки огог или мания величия что без него никак


Ну да, я таких резвых много встречал. Результат только один.

----------


## kors06

Подскажите пжл кому не трудно посмотреть обработку
Почему выгружает номенклатуру только в виде родительских категорий и вложенных категорий
А саму номенклатуру не выгружает
И ошибок нет

Выгружает и контрагентов и цены и остатки
Но вот самой номенклатуры с указанием родителя нет((
выгрузка дум.zip

----------


## ssbt

https://helpf.pro/faq8/view/695.html

ВЫБРАТЬ
    Номенклатура.Код, 
    Номенклатура.Наименование КАК Наименование, 
    Номенклатура.ЗакупочнаяЦе  а 
ИЗ 
    Справочник.Номенклатура КАК Номенклатура 
УПОРЯДОЧИТЬ ПО 
       Номенклатура.ЭтоГруппа ИЕРАРХИЯ, 
    Наименование

модно еще здесь спросить как писать запросы
https://forum.mista.ru/

----------


## ssbt

извиняюсь повтор

----------


## kors06

Если честно не совсем понял
В обработке запрос неправильно сделан ?
Или ваш код добавить в обработку ? 
(УПОРЯДОЧИТЬ ПО 
Номенклатура.ЭтоГруппа ИЕРАРХИЯ, 
Наименование)



ВЫБРАТЬ
	СпрНоменклатура.ЭтоГруппа КАК ЭтоГруппа,
	СпрНоменклатура.Ссылка КАК Наименование,
	СпрНоменклатура.Код КАК Код,
	СпрНоменклатура.Артикул,
	СпрНоменклатура.Родитель КАК Родитель,
	СпрНоменклатура.Категория  овара КАК КатегорияТовара,
	СпрНоменклатура.БазоваяЕд  ницаИзмерения,
	СпрНоменклатура.БазоваяЕд  ницаИзмерения.Код,
	СпрНоменклатура.Наименова  иеПолное,
	СпрНоменклатура.Производи  ель,
	СпрНоменклатура.СтавкаНДС,
	ПараметрыНоменклатурыСрез  Последних.ЦенаЗадаетсяНаХ  рактеристику,
	ЗначенияСвойствНоменклату  ры.Свойство КАК СвойствоНоменклатуры,
	ЗначенияСвойствНоменклату  ры.Значение КАК ЗначениеСвойстваНоменклат  уры,
	ХарактеристикиНоменклатур  ы.Ссылка КАК ХарактеристикаНоменклатур  ы,
	ЗначенияСвойствХарактерис  тик.Свойство КАК СвойствоХарактеристики,
	ЗначенияСвойствХарактерис  тик.Значение КАК ЗначениеСвойстваХарактери  стики,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.По  тавщик.ИНН,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.По  тавщик.НаименованиеПолное  ,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.Ко  НоменклатурыПоставщика,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.Ар  икул КАК АртикулНоменклатурыПостав  щика,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.Ко   КАК КодНоменклатурыПоставщика  2,
	НоменклатураПоставщика.На  менование КАК НаименованиеНоменклатурыП  оставщика,
	Штрихкоды3.Штрихкод1,
	Штрихкоды3.Штрихкод2,
	Штрихкоды3.Штрихкод3
    ИЗ
	Справочник.Номенклатура КАК СпрНоменклатура

----------


## ssbt

> Если честно не совсем понял
> В обработке запрос неправильно сделан ?
> Или ваш код добавить в обработку ? 
> (УПОРЯДОЧИТЬ ПО 
> Номенклатура.ЭтоГруппа ИЕРАРХИЯ, 
> Наименование)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


нет не поможет это больше подсказка чем инструкция , учи основы никто не будет ничего за тебя делать, программист учиться всю жизнь

----------


## nikser

[QUOTE=kors06;556315]




Вот тебе обработка для переноса справочников из любой конфигурации в любую. Если перенос более сложный, то можно написать модуль и поместить в Дополнительный алгоритм ДО и ПОСЛЕ. ДО-это для выгрузки, а ПОСЛЕ-для загрузки. Переносит справочники на ура!  https://files.fm/u/sgsqx28h

----------

kors06 (15.09.2019), Trostin (28.09.2019), Ukei (15.09.2019)

----------


## kors06

[QUOTE=nikser;556318]


> Вот тебе обработка для переноса справочников из любой конфигурации в любую. Если перенос более сложный, то можно написать модуль и поместить в Дополнительный алгоритм ДО и ПОСЛЕ. ДО-это для выгрузки, а ПОСЛЕ-для загрузки. Переносит справочники на ура!  https://files.fm/u/sgsqx28h


Благодарю! Попробую ей

----------


## kors06

[QUOTE=nikser;556318]


> Вот тебе обработка для переноса справочников из любой конфигурации в любую. Если перенос более сложный, то можно написать модуль и поместить в Дополнительный алгоритм ДО и ПОСЛЕ. ДО-это для выгрузки, а ПОСЛЕ-для загрузки. Переносит справочники на ура!  https://files.fm/u/sgsqx28h


ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо !
Я подобной обработки почему то не встречал
Не знаю платная она или нет
Но переносит она и вправду на ура
Еще раз, спасибо!

----------


## Klen2005

> Подскажите пжл кому не трудно посмотреть обработку
> Почему выгружает номенклатуру только в виде родительских категорий и вложенных категорий
> А саму номенклатуру не выгружает
> И ошибок нет
> 
> Выгружает и контрагентов и цены и остатки
> Но вот самой номенклатуры с указанием родителя нет((
> Вложение 2335


Из ДУМ нормально выгружает, может из лайт не может. Весь файл смотрели?

----------


## nikser

[QUOTE=kors06;556329]


> ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо !
> Я подобной обработки почему то не встречал
> Не знаю платная она или нет
> Но переносит она и вправду на ура
> Еще раз, спасибо!


Да не за что. Пользуйтесь. Главное во благо.

----------


## nikser

[QUOTE=kors06;556329]


> ОГРОМНОЕ Спасибо !
> Я подобной обработки почему то не встречал
> Не знаю платная она или нет
> Но переносит она и вправду на ура
> Еще раз, спасибо!


Если откровенно, то прежде чем перейти на Розницу-подумайте. Это не лучший вариант. Поверьте. Тогда уж на Управление торговлей.

----------


## nikser

Пока в данной теме-небольшое пояснение. При переносе данных, если это связано с "экзотическими" единицами измерения, например: пара, бабина, миля и т.п., необходимо, что бы при формировании карточек на товар данные ед. измерения были взяты из справочника ОКЕИ. Можно самому ручками внести в конфигурацию, но тогда, если надумаете переносить данные из этой конфигурации в другую, то будут большие проблемы с переносом. Так как ед.измерения привязана к каждой единице товара, услуги или продукции. А коды и точное наименование в базах должны быть как в классификаторе ОКЕИ. Это надо учитывать.

----------


## kors06

> Из ДУМ нормально выгружает, может из лайт не может. Весь файл смотрели?


Да весь смотрел
Версия Лайт
наверное есть различия

только  категории, все
а самой номенклатуры нет

----------


## kors06

[QUOTE=nikser;556429]


> Если откровенно, то прежде чем перейти на Розницу-подумайте. Это не лучший вариант. Поверьте. Тогда уж на Управление торговлей.


Там переиграли
Теперь хотят проапгрейдить на Про версию
Мне то в общем все равно, я исполнитель
Но блин время кучу потратил зря. Хотя опыт..его не купишь)

----------


## yurik_ageev

[QUOTE=kors06;556609]


> Там переиграли
> Теперь хотят проапгрейдить на Про версию
> Мне то в общем все равно, я исполнитель
> Но блин время кучу потратил зря. Хотя опыт..его не купишь)


ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ВЫБОР!!!

----------


## kors06

Но тут появился вопрос
апгрейд стоит вроде как 28050
я предполагал получения ключа на про и перезапись его на носитель
НО вроде видел что с версии 2 у Далиона новые ключи (сами флешки)
Если обновлять версию то надо заказывать и сам новый ключ-носитель?

----------


## nikser

> Но тут появился вопрос
> апгрейд стоит вроде как 28050
> я предполагал получения ключа на про и перезапись его на носитель
> НО вроде видел что с версии 2 у Далиона новые ключи (сами флешки)
> Если обновлять версию то надо заказывать и сам новый ключ-носитель?


Программное обеспечение покупается под поставленную задачу с учетом перспективного развития. Определитесь, что вам нужно Далион Сеть или ПРО. Будет производство или нет. 
Насколько я знаю, для перехода на версию 2, сдается старый ключ партнеру СофтБаланса и в замен получается новый. Но так как вам делать апгрейд, то лучше обратиться к партнерам и они вам подскажут, как лучше сделать

----------


## kors06

> Программное обеспечение покупается под поставленную задачу с учетом перспективного развития. Определитесь, что вам нужно Далион Сеть или ПРО. Будет производство или нет. 
> Насколько я знаю, для перехода на версию 2, сдается старый ключ партнеру СофтБаланса и в замен получается новый. Но так как вам делать апгрейд, то лучше обратиться к партнерам и они вам подскажут, как лучше сделать


Производства нет
Будут 3 магазина, разнонаправленных и в 2х разных городах
В идеале база должна быть общая, с одним основным складом и тремя собственными складами для каждого магазина
Товар принимается на основной склад и перемещается по точкам
На кассах стоят эвоторы как оффлайн кассы
В них должны загружаться товары по остаткам каждой точки и ценам
В конце рабочего дня делается закрытие касс на эвоторах и отчеты передаются в каждый отдельный магазин, НО с общей одной базой
Затем необходимые данные обменом идут в БП 3.0

Такая система возможна на Далион ПРО ?
Или у каждой точки должна быть своя база и потом обменом (три разных плана обмена) выгружаться в общую базу
Я пока саму систему создания не могу построить потому что опыта с Далионом почти нет

Если возможна общая база, как данные с эвотора можно выгружать в общую учитывая что база в другом городе ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Производства нет
> Будут 3 магазина, разнонаправленных и в 2х разных городах
> В идеале база должна быть общая, с одним основным складом и тремя собственными складами для каждого магазина
> Товар принимается на основной склад и перемещается по точкам
> На кассах стоят эвоторы как оффлайн кассы
> В них должны загружаться товары по остаткам каждой точки и ценам
> В конце рабочего дня делается закрытие касс на эвоторах и отчеты передаются в каждый отдельный магазин, НО с общей одной базой
> Затем необходимые данные обменом идут в БП 3.0
> 
> ...


Общая база возможна, но за прием/передачу данных на ЭВОТОР придется платить 300руб/мес за каждую кассу

----------

kors06 (19.09.2019)

----------


## kors06

> Общая база возможна, но за прием/передачу данных на ЭВОТОР придется платить 300руб/мес за каждую кассу


Это не проблема, за одну они уже платят. Две еще не подключены

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Это не проблема, за одну они уже платят. Две еще не подключены


все можно сделать, единственное у меня нет 2 версии ДАЛИОНА для проверки обмена с БП

----------


## Klen2005

> Производства нет
> Будут 3 магазина, разнонаправленных и в 2х разных городах
> В идеале база должна быть общая, с одним основным складом и тремя собственными складами для каждого магазина
> Товар принимается на основной склад и перемещается по точкам
> На кассах стоят эвоторы как оффлайн кассы
> В них должны загружаться товары по остаткам каждой точки и ценам
> В конце рабочего дня делается закрытие касс на эвоторах и отчеты передаются в каждый отдельный магазин, НО с общей одной базой
> Затем необходимые данные обменом идут в БП 3.0
> 
> ...


kors06 зарегистрируйтесь на форуме https://dalion.ru/forum/  и там почитайте. На форме описаны и разобраны разные ситуации и комбинации торговых точек,складов, магазинов

----------


## nikser

> Общая база возможна, но за прием/передачу данных на ЭВОТОР придется платить 300руб/мес за каждую кассу


У меня ИП занимается обработкой баз данных (алкоголь и Меркурий) по всей области. Рассказываю вкратце. В офисе стоит Далион, подключено ПО для работы с большим количеством ключей ЕГАИС. В одной конфигурации сформировано больше трех десятков баз (каждая база клиент), у каждого клиента несколько магазинов-складов. Мы принимаем TTN, обрабатываем, формируем розничные цены и выгружаем по магазинам. На другой день принимаем ОКС, списываем пиво с ЕГАИС и с остатков БД. Работаем и по крепкому алкоголю. Доступ к ключу ЕГАИС удаленный. Магазины подключаются к нашей базе по RDP для сканирования марок. Остальную работу делают операторы. Выезжаем делаем пересчеты алкоголя, инвентаризации. В конце квартала формируем декларации и сдаем бухгалтерам. С некоторыми работаем по всему товару. Но там схема очень интересная. На магазинах стоят МФУ. Приходит товар на магазин. Старший продавец принимает товар, наценивает, кладет в сканер, нажимает на кнопку и накладная падает нам в офис оператору. Она вносит, формирует цену и выгружает в магазин. Ценники посылает на печать на принтер в магазине и так же этикетки на принтер этикеток. Это сделано так потому, что не все предприниматели могут найти, IT-шника, бухгалтера и товароведа в одном лице. А тут только принять товар и наценить. Много чего есть интересного, но нет времени писать. А для работы с несколькими магазинами, даже в разных городах можно и с УНО работать, не обязательно ПРО. Ребята думайте, развивайте мышление, фантазируйте, ищите идеи и воплощайте их в жизнь. Больше общайтесь.

----------


## kors06

> все можно сделать, единственное у меня нет 2 версии ДАЛИОНА для проверки обмена с БП


Ну это как раз вроде не проблема
http://prntscr.com/p8gd2t
У меня БП 3.0.70.52 если не ошибаюсь, у клиента стоит, не могу сейчас уточнить

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ну это как раз вроде не проблема
> http://prntscr.com/p8gd2t
> У меня БП 3.0.70.52 если не ошибаюсь, у клиента стоит, не могу сейчас уточнить


выгрузку сделал, но нет бухгалтерии для проверки

----------


## Klen2005

Нет ли  настройки mxlz для Загрузка данных из табличного документа?  Документ Ввод остатка товаров, чтобы Производители и Вид алкогольной продукции  подгружались из карточек загруженной ранее номенклатуры. Или подскажите, как настроить?

----------


## Wanderer_R

Ключ Егаис удаленный? Что Вы имеете ввиду? Ключ у клиента расположен или непосредственно в вашем офисе?

----------


## nikser

> Ключ Егаис удаленный? Что Вы имеете ввиду? Ключ у клиента расположен или непосредственно в вашем офисе?


У клиента.

----------


## ssbt

> У клиента.


ключи егаис (УТМ) прекрасно работают через VPN (в посл раз использовал RadminVPN)
т.е в офисе стоит Далион УНО или ПРО или неважно розница Ут 11 воощем без разницы
а ключи стоят на кассах пробрасываем vpn до касс и все схема начинает работать (но это не кошерно с точки зрения УТМ у которого прописано что так нельзя)
минус такой схемы что иногда нужно заходить в личный кабинет РАР  и касса стала но это бывает не часто так что такая схема очень даже работоспособна

----------


## kors06

> выгрузку сделал, но нет бухгалтерии для проверки


http://www. unibytes. com /folder/4KHDJfEct8-B?page=4

уберите три пробела в адресе сайта

----------

Ukei (26.09.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

Кто подскажет, какая последняя версия ДАЛИОН ПРО из версии 1.2

----------


## Klen2005

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.51.07)  --  последняя в вечном каталоге есть.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.51.07)  --  последняя в вечном каталоге есть.


а где этот каталог найти? Если unibytes. com, то скачать невозможно, я до сих пор не могу скачать БП 3.0

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.51.07)  --  последняя в вечном каталоге есть.


а где этот каталог найти? Если unibytes. com, то скачать невозможно, я до сих пор не могу скачать БП 3.0

----------


## Klen2005

........

----------


## Klen2005

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B%D0%9A%D0%98! вот он 

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/X57LPplVgE4B   далион

----------

Ukei (01.10.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B%D0%9A%D0%98! вот он 
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/X57LPplVgE4B   далион


спасибо!
но UNIBYTES.COM видимо тупит, я БП 3.0 скачать не могу, а ДАЛИОН уж тем более

----------


## Ukei

> спасибо!
> но UNIBYTES.COM видимо тупит, я БП 3.0 скачать не могу, а ДАЛИОН уж тем более


 - Сервер перезапустили. сейчас с унибайтов качает штатно, пробуйте.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> - Сервер перезапустили. сейчас с унибайтов качает штатно, пробуйте.


минут 5 назад пробовал

----------


## Ukei

> минут 5 назад пробовал


 - Минуты 4 назад перезапустили.

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа . Интересует ключ для Далион Управление магазином ПРО вервии 2.2. Уже есть у кого ?

----------


## vova_l

Всем доброго дня!

Если есть у кого нибудь, поделитесь пожалуйста: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/404347/

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа. Подскажите появились ли уже ключи на Далион 2.2 или все халява кончилась ???

----------


## lllsss

Здравствуйте, а какие преимущества далион уно имеет перед 1с Розницей?

----------


## SeregaVD

Преимуществ очень и очень много. Наиболее простые. Не накапливаются чеки ККМ как в Рознице средний магазин засерает базу чеками и у увеличивает ее размер до 3-4 гб. на 1,5 - 2 года

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.02.03
https://dropmefiles.com/CCzUF

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз 2.0.02.03
https://ru.files.fm/u/pa46mtbh#sign_up

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.02.03
1. ЕГАИС
 - В документе "Марки зала" дабавлен новый вид операций.
  Вид операции "Полностью считаны" переименован в "Все марки по номенклатуре" - по всем присутствующим в документе позициями считаны все марки.
  Добавлен новый вид операции "Полностью считаны" - считаны все марки магазина. В этом случае:
    а. При проведении документа Марки зала обнуляются данные по всем маркам, которых нет в документе.
    б. Инвентаризация, введеная на основании такого документа, кроме всего прочего, учитывает и обнуляет количество по маркированному алкоголю, который не попал в документ Марки зала.
 - Переименована печатная форма документа Марки зала в "Расхождения по маркам". Печатная форма отображает расхождения между считанными марками и марками, которые числились в ДАЛИОН до проведения документа, фактически отражая изменения, которые внес документ. Выводятся данные как по шучным, так и по партионным маркам.   
 - Нечитаемые марки. Добавлена возможность печати поштучной марки алкогольной продукции из паспорта марки. Найти марку можно по серии и номеру.
2. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка обновлений конфигурации СЕТЬ при использовании РИБ.
 - Исправлена ошибка с ЭДО при запросе нового идентификатора.
 - Исправлена ошибка отправки УПД, если организация ИП. 
 - Исправлена ошибка отправки реализации алкоголю юридическому лицу в ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка при запуске базы с параметрами с ограниченными правами.

----------

Klen2005 (27.10.2019), Ukei (26.10.2019)

----------


## urchin.rus

Здравствуйте.
Есть Далион Управление Магазином и ФРонтол 6.
Принимаем алкоголь как обычно.
НА Фронтоле выдает ошибку проверка не пройдена, продукция не внесена в поштучный... и дальше выдает номер марки.

Помогите. Это проблема Далиона и Фронтола.
Куда копать, что делать...

----------


## urchin.rus

И второй вопрос.
Есть Далион Управление Магазином. Есть Весы CAS LP 6.

Раньше такого не наблюдалось.
НА весах выдает две даты.
Как я понимаю одна дата - это дата производства.
Вторая дата - это дата печати этикетки.
Подскажите как убрать вторую дату.
Это Далион дает весам команду печатать вторую дату?
Или это настройка в весах?

----------


## Виталий_25

Добрый день
Сделайте обновление на домашней странице УТМ

----------


## urchin.rus

> Добрый день
> Сделайте обновление на домашней странице УТМ


На ПОСе где фронтол зайти и сделать обновление с домашней страницы?

----------


## Виталий_25

С любого компьютера, где есть доступ к домашней странице УТМ

----------


## Виталий_25

Вот здесь УТМ_срок_действия_сертификатов.jpg

----------


## urchin.rus

> Вот здесь Вложение 2373


Понял, спасибо.

----------


## urchin.rus

> И второй вопрос.
> Есть Далион Управление Магазином. Есть Весы CAS LP 6.
> 
> Раньше такого не наблюдалось.
> НА весах выдает две даты.
> Как я понимаю одна дата - это дата производства.
> Вторая дата - это дата печати этикетки.
> Подскажите как убрать вторую дату.
> Это Далион дает весам команду печатать вторую дату?
> Или это настройка в весах?


А по этому вопросу кто-то что-нить может подсказать?

----------


## Виталий_25

В Далионе в настройках весов наверно стоит галочка выгружать срок годности

----------


## urchin.rus

> В Далионе в настройках весов наверно стоит галочка выгружать срок годности


Вроде не стоит, если правильно понял. Скрин прилагаю.

----------


## Nortion

> Кому нужны обработки по Далион-пользуйтесь. В этом сборнике есть обработки как для программистов 1С, так и администраторов 1С, а так же обычных пользователей Далион. 
> https://ru.files.fm/u/cy2gqa6x


Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста сборник, а то сейчас его не скачать вышел срок хранения, очень нужна обработка для Далион: Перемещение товаров со склада на склад по остаткам.

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте, перезалейте пожалуйста сборник, а то сейчас его не скачать вышел срок хранения, очень нужна обработка для Далион: Перемещение товаров со склада на склад по остаткам.


https://ru.files.fm/u/jvnb9jtp#sign_up

----------

Nortion (05.11.2019), Ukei (05.11.2019)

----------


## Vazzzo

Помогите отучить Далион Управление Магазином Лайт релиз 1.2.19.1

----------


## nikser

> Помогите отучить Далион Управление Магазином Лайт релиз 1.2.19.1


Мой вам совет, переходите на УНО.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз  2.0.03.01

http://wdfiles.ru/vnRO

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.03.01

http://wdfiles.ru/vnRP

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.03.01

1. Табачные изделия Set Retail 10.
  Признак маркировки табачных изделий привязан к ШК  
2. Запуск на Linux.
 - Поддерживается запуск сервера 1С на Linux.
 - Под Linux поддерживается только аппаратный ключ защиты. При использования программного ключа защиты он должен быть установлен под ОС Windows.
3. Добавлена поддержка запуска клиента на 64 битной платформе 1С.
4. Минимальная версия платформы - 8.3.14.

ЕГАИС:
1. Добавлена возможность автоматически создавать документы списания ЕГАИС по немаркированной продукции на основании документов ОКС(Пакет сервисов).
2. Сервисы контроля марок (Пакет сервисов)
 Добавлена выгрузка поштучных марок в АТОЛ: Frontol Alco Unit 3.0.
 Добавлена поддержка Set: Mark.
 Переработана настройка и выгрузка данных в сервисы контроля марок.
3. Движения по Р1 и Р2 ЕГАИС.
 Сохраняются все движения алкогольной продукции по регистрам Р1 и Р2 ЕГАИС.
 Это позволяет:
  - Формировать сверку остатков с ЕГАИС без получения остатков из ЕГАИС. Данные в сверке также обновляются без получения остатков ЕГАИС.
  - Строить отчет по движениям товара в ЕГАИС.  
4. Очередь запросов марок ЕГАИС.
 Добавлено отображение запросов марок, ожидающих отправки, и оценка времени на отправку всех запросов. 
 Добавлена оценка времени ожидания ответа при создании запроса марок.
 Добавлена проверка на наличие дублей марок в очереди.
5. Прочее:
 - В форму сопоставления номенклатуры ЕГАИС добавлена возможность обновить реквизиты номенклатуры, добавлена возможность указывать номенклатуру ЕГАИС.
 - В форму обмена с ЕГАИС добавлена информация о наличии документов без ответа со стороны ЕГАИС.
 - Для перехода по автоматическому списанию пива по сверке на списание по ОКС добавлена константа с датой, после которой начинают обрабатываться ОКС.
 - Добавлен вывод статуса связанной ТТН ЕГАИС в приходную накладную.

Меркурий:
 - В транспортный документ добавлена возможность указывать благополучность местности.
 - Добавлено сохранение транспорта в транспортном документе для дальнейшего быстрого выбора.
 - Добавлено сохранение маршрутов в транспортном документе.
 - Добавлен поиск номенклатуры по ШК, если поставщик указал его в ВСД.
 - Добавлена возможность привязать несколько складов к одной торговой площадке Меркурий.
 - Добавлен контроль срока годности при гашении ВСД.
 - Разрешено редактировать поле вес для штучного товара при гашении.
 - Расширено поле с наименованием продукции Меркурий.
 - Отключена отправка акта при уточнении сроков годности и даты производства при гашении.  
 - Добавлен вывод статуса связанного сводного ВСД в приходную накладную.

А также:
  - Для услуг в Frontol выгружается признак с разрешением отрицательных остатков, для товаров с запретом.
  - Удалена константа по загрузке марок в ОКС. Марки загружаются всегда.

Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка загрузки кода маркировки табачной продукции из Frontol, если в коде была точка с запятой.
 - Исправлена ошибка получения УПД формата 2019 года.
 - Исправлена ошибка обработки по свертке базы.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузка штрих-кодов с коэффициентом, отличным от 1 в Артикс.
 - Исправлена ошибка прав доступа при проведении ОКС оператором с включенным автоматическим приходованием денег в кассу.
 - Расширено поле артикул в печатной форме акта переоценки.
 - Исправлена ошибка загрузки банков из первых 10 регионов.
 - Исправлена ошибка подключения торгового оборудования при запуске.
 - Исправлена ошибка загрузки всех групп печати в Frontol при разделении по группам печати.
 - Исправлена ошибка расчета МРЦ для вида алкогольной продукции 237.
 - Исправлена ошибка запуска отображения цены в списке товаров в весах.
 - Исправлена ошибка назначения свойств товаров из групповой обработки.

----------

nikser (04.12.2019), Ukei (16.11.2019)

----------


## Vatkir

скачай label editor отсюда
http://cas.ru/3_produkt/software/Prog_obesp/
и отредактируй макет в весах.

наверняка есть второй вариант, по идее в весах есть настройка печатать дату маркировки или нет, надо изучать толмут
http://cas.ru/4_tehn/pdf/LP-1_5.pd

----------


## Vatkir

скачай label editor отсюда
http://cas.ru/3_produkt/software/Prog_obesp/
и отредактируй макет в весах.

наверняка есть второй вариант, по идее в весах есть настройка печатать дату маркировки или нет, надо изучать толмут
http://cas.ru/4_tehn/pdf/LP-1_5.pd

----------


## nikser

Если кого-то интересует конфигурация обычного приложения редактирования сроков годности товара в весах Штрих-Принт можете скачать по ссылке https://ru.files.fm/u/9janzcc8
Описание есть на инфостарте http://infostart.ru/public/566642/

----------

root7 (26.11.2019)

----------


## nikser

Отключение проверки подписки на ИТС  https://ru.files.fm/u/7raj9uhm

----------

root7 (26.11.2019)

----------


## vova_l

Добрый день! Есть у кого нибудь возможность скачать печатную форму для выпуска продукции?  https://infostart.ru/public/404347/

----------


## arhey2a

Тренд 3 версии с допмодулем егаис на Sеntinel защите обход существует?

----------


## rubin

С ключами к последним версиям совсем голяк?

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз 2.0.04.01

https://upload.in.ua/cZsEXmKD

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.04.01

https://upload.in.ua/sMcBHTQ4R

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.04.01
Маркировка остатков обуви:
 - Заказ GTIN по упрощенной схеме в Честном Знаке;
 - Заказ GTIN в GS46 с описанием остатков по полной схеме;
 - Заказ кодов маркировки;
 - Печать этикеток для маркировки остатков с DataMatrix;   
 - Ввод кодов маркировки в оборот.

Работа с маркированной обувью: 
 - Выгрузка признака маркируемого товара в кассовое ПО и загрузка реализованных кодов идентификации из кассового ПО.
 - Получение кодов идентификации в рамках УПД через ЭДО.

А также:
 - Добавлен фильтр по договорам в переносе взаиморасчетов.
 - Добавлена поддержка драйвера сканера 1С NativeAPI.

Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка создания приходной накладной на основании сводного ВСД Меркурий.
 - Исправлена ошибка при открытии обмена с ЕГАИС в периферийной базе.
 - Исправлена ошибка очистки отделов Артикс.

----------

Klen2005 (16.04.2020), nikser (24.12.2019), Ukei (13.12.2019)

----------


## vampo

> Добрый день
> Сделайте обновление на домашней странице УТМ


А нет механизма делать это программно? Магазинов много на обслуге хотелось бы автоматизировать этот момент.

----------


## Олег Шарапов

Есть ли полный дистрибутив далион уно 2.0.04.01 или шаблоны этикетки для маркированного товара

----------


## Vollmond

> Есть ли полный дистрибутив далион уно 2.0.04.01 или шаблоны этикетки для маркированного товара


Качай - https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nAV/uEQXMEePQ

----------

ewg.makaroff (12.02.2020), Ukei (23.01.2020)

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа нужен эмулятор ключа для ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0. Есть у кого ?

----------


## Romantic25

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Лайт

Всем привет. Очень нужно отучить  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Лайт ред.1.2 (1.2.20.1), проблема в том, что код активации мол получали три раза, а факт в том что просто перенес его на диск ssd клонировав систему. Stroykomp3@yandex.ru

----------


## Modeus666

[QUOTE=nikser;556318]


> Вот тебе обработка для переноса справочников из любой конфигурации в любую. Если перенос более сложный, то можно написать модуль и поместить в Дополнительный алгоритм ДО и ПОСЛЕ. ДО-это для выгрузки, а ПОСЛЕ-для загрузки. Переносит справочники на ура!  https://files.fm/u/sgsqx28h


ДОбрый день, а можно тоже эту обработку, как нибудь заполучить?

----------


## nikser

[QUOTE=Modeus666;577679]


> ДОбрый день, а можно тоже эту обработку, как нибудь заполучить?


Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями. https://files.fm/u/u3ywqkp5

----------


## nikser

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Лайт
> 
> Всем привет. Очень нужно отучить  ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином Лайт ред.1.2 (1.2.20.1), проблема в том, что код активации мол получали три раза, а факт в том что просто перенес его на диск ssd клонировав систему. Stroykomp3@yandex.ru


Напишите в личку.

----------


## Alph

можно ещё дать ссылку на релиз 2.0.02.03?

----------


## Alph

> Кому нужны обработки по Далион-пользуйтесь. В этом сборнике есть обработки как для программистов 1С, так и администраторов 1С, а так же обычных пользователей Далион. 
> https://ru.files.fm/u/cy2gqa6x


Можно ещё раз ссылку?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем доброго дня!
Кто сталкивался с такой ошибкой? (Появилась сегодня) Далион ПРО (1.2.51.06) текст ошибки: *"Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой"*
как побороть ошибку?
*РИБ не используем*

----------


## nikser

> Всем доброго дня!
> Кто сталкивался с такой ошибкой? (Появилась сегодня) Далион ПРО (1.2.51.06) текст ошибки: *"Конфигурация не соответствует ожидаемой"*
> как побороть ошибку?
> *РИБ не используем*


Какой релиз платформы используете?

----------


## yurik_ageev

*1c 8.3 (8.3.13.1513*

----------


## yurik_ageev

разобрался

----------


## nikser

> *1c 8.3 (8.3.13.1513*


Я понял так, что программа работала-работала, а потом выдала такую ошибку? Или перед ошибкой были какие-то действия с конфигурацией или платформой?

----------


## yurik_ageev

обычная работа: приход, расход, переоценка, загрузка касс, и бац вчера вышла ошибка

----------


## gar0508

> Можно ещё раз ссылку?


плюсуюсь к просьбе-)

----------


## vova_l

Добрый всем день!

Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает. Есть конфигурация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 1.2 (1.2.51.02) хочу перейти на 2.0, как это сделать? Можно ли обновить текущую версию на 2.0, база очень большая, переносить справочники, остатки, цены это капец. Подскажите кто сталкивался?

----------


## loup888

[QUOTE=nikser;577841]


> Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями. https://files.fm/u/u3ywqkp5


Добрый день! Продублируйте ссылочку пожалуйста :confused:

----------


## vova_l

[QUOTE=loup888;581421]


> Добрый день! Продублируйте ссылочку пожалуйста :confused:


https://dropmefiles.com/5gSb5

----------

Ukei (26.03.2020)

----------


## vova_l

[QUOTE=loup888;581421]


> Добрый день! Продублируйте ссылочку пожалуйста :confused:


https://dropmefiles.com/5gSb5

----------

Ukei (26.03.2020)

----------


## vova_l

Продублируйте пожалуйста релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.04.01

----------


## loup888

[QUOTE=vova_l;582081]


> https://dropmefiles.com/5gSb5


Огромное спасибо!
Подскажите, пару страниц назад сболрник обработок ещё выбрасывали под Далион. Не завалялся архив случайно.

Кто сможет поделиться?

----------


## loup888

> Продублируйте пожалуйста релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.04.01


Если CF спасёт

https://dropmefiles.com/pORTW

----------

Ukei (26.03.2020), vova_l (27.03.2020)

----------


## kors06

Всем привет
Стоит Далион ПРО Лицензия
Я не могу там найти где есть расширенная установка и разграничение прав пользователей.Возможно ее там и нет
Все очень ущербно
Мне необходимо редактировать возможность просмотра продавцами справочников и документов и цен
То есть запретить видеть приходные документы, перемещения, расходные документы
Номенклатуру, цены кроме розничной
и т.д.
то есть грубо говоря оставить только прямую функцию продавца по продаже + открытие и закрытие кассовой смены

Система состоит из крмпа с Далион ПРО и Эваторов на кассовых местах
Вечером эти продавцы закрывают смену и делают обмен с Эваторами
Но в 1С они могут посмотреть абсолютно все.Это надо убрать

Может обработка есть какая нибудь по расширенным настройкам прав, расширение ?

----------


## kors06

Всем привет
Стоит Далион ПРО Лицензия
Я не могу там найти где есть расширенная установка и разграничение прав пользователей.Возможно ее там и нет
Все очень ущербно
Мне необходимо редактировать возможность просмотра продавцами справочников и документов и цен
То есть запретить видеть приходные документы, перемещения, расходные документы
Номенклатуру, цены кроме розничной
и т.д.
то есть грубо говоря оставить только прямую функцию продавца по продаже + открытие и закрытие кассовой смены

Система состоит из крмпа с Далион ПРО и Эваторов на кассовых местах
Вечером эти продавцы закрывают смену и делают обмен с Эваторами
Но в 1С они могут посмотреть абсолютно все.Это надо убрать

Может обработка есть какая нибудь по расширенным настройкам прав, расширение ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Всем привет
> Стоит Далион ПРО Лицензия
> Я не могу там найти где есть расширенная установка и разграничение прав пользователей.Возможно ее там и нет
> Все очень ущербно
> Мне необходимо редактировать возможность просмотра продавцами справочников и документов и цен
> То есть запретить видеть приходные документы, перемещения, расходные документы
> Номенклатуру, цены кроме розничной
> и т.д.
> то есть грубо говоря оставить только прямую функцию продавца по продаже + открытие и закрытие кассовой смены
> ...


Серивс-->Настройки текущего пользователя-->вкладка группы настроек

----------


## kors06

> Серивс-->Настройки текущего пользователя-->вкладка группы настроек


Так если я зайду под "текущим" то есть продавцом, то не смогу ничего отредактировать, потому как у него нет "полных прав"

Но и на той вкладке нет ничего из того что мне надо, там никакой конкретики по запретам документов и справочников

----------


## Klen2005

В настройках Далион такого жесткого ограничения прав нет. Через конфигуратор можно настроить. Но тут навыки программирования нужны.
Поставьте кассовую программу. Далион для продавцов закройте.

----------


## Mars2006

Здравствуйте, подскажите можно как-то неофициально обнвить Далион на 2.0?

----------


## evgwolf

Ну все народ по ходу Далион будет загибаться. Они разорвали отношения с Атолом.

----------


## Vollmond

> Ну все народ по ходу Далион будет загибаться. Они разорвали отношения с Атолом.


То есть разорвали? Они же вроде и были как отдельный продукт. Подробнее можно?

----------


## evgwolf

В начале славных дел компания Атол была локомотивом для Софтбаланса. И в приоритете Атол был ориентирован на продажу продуктов Софтбаланса а не 1С франчи. Теперь отношения разорваны. Как вы думаете что будет с продуктами Софтбаланса. Просто так сложилось, что я очень часто общаюсь  с АТОЛом, и бываю у них в гостях на Дмитровке.

----------


## denisturinsk89

[QUOTE=nikser;577841]


> Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями. https://files.fm/u/u3ywqkp5


Добрый день, можно еще раз продублировать пожалуйста

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, 
Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужен эмулятор "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 2.0
bvs-ekb@yandex.ru

----------


## evgwolf

Если таковой имеется и мне тоже нужен эмуль
evgwolf@gmail.com

----------


## shto_hotel

Добрый день, мне бы тоже такой эмуль shto_hotel@mail.ru

----------


## vova_l

> В начале славных дел компания Атол была локомотивом для Софтбаланса. И в приоритете Атол был ориентирован на продажу продуктов Софтбаланса а не 1С франчи. Теперь отношения разорваны. Как вы думаете что будет с продуктами Софтбаланса. Просто так сложилось, что я очень часто общаюсь  с АТОЛом, и бываю у них в гостях на Дмитровке.


Это уже сказалось, после обновления начиная с 1.52..... уже начались проблемы с настройкой разрезов на кассе, пришлось настраивать 100+ касс, причем на каждой кассе, галочку поставить, из за долбаных сигарет и характеристик в Далионе. Дальше думаю будет больше, опять запилят обновление, которое заставит поднять попу инженерам по кассам и ехать их настраивать. А дальше только уход либо от Далиона, либо от Фронта. Хотя и одним и другим кучу бабла заплатили. Так что у кого есть кряки на далион и фронт, респект, не платите этим убожествам.

----------


## Wink

Тоже хочу эмуль если появится 696269@mail.ru )спасибо
Далион - фронтол всязка была лет 20...а теперь и те и другие всё испортили...
далион вобще всё никак накушаться не может 30 тыс прога + по 12 тыс в год за модуль...скоро останется одна сетевуха в городах...

----------


## Sprinter2000

12к в год это не обязаловка. Не хочешь не плати, работать будет. Вот функционал который облегчает работу по алкаше и прочему да, обрежут. Можно по старинке муторно и ручками.

----------


## Sprinter2000

Да не факт. У меня большей частью Далион идет в связке с SetRetail10 и Дримкас.

----------


## nikola291084

Добрый день!
Помогите с последним релизом "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО".

----------


## Vollmond

> 12к в год это не обязаловка. Не хочешь не плати, работать будет. Вот функционал который облегчает работу по алкаше и прочему да, обрежут. Можно по старинке муторно и ручками.


Вы наверно не в курсе, но релизы 2.0 работают только с пакетом за 12к в год - это обязательное условие

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Вы наверно не в курсе, но релизы 2.0 работают только с пакетом за 12к в год - это обязательное условие


Я то в курсе. У меня есть клиент, который работает без пакета сервисов на релизе 2.0. Функционал расширенный ему не доступен это да, сразу ругается, а так никаких проблем.

----------


## nikola291084

Здравствуйте!

Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужна документация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (руководство пользователя и администрирование). Есть старая от 2015 года. Может у кого есть более новая.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Добрый день!
> Помогите с последним релизом "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО".


Их два последних один по ветке 1.2, второй по ветке 2.0

----------

nikola291084 (08.05.2020)

----------


## Sprinter2000

В последних релизах вся документация идет онлайн

----------

nikola291084 (08.05.2020)

----------


## Klen2005

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужна документация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (руководство пользователя и администрирование). Есть старая от 2015 года. Может у кого есть более новая.


https://yadi.sk/d/ygsVL3tID4xIoQ

----------

nikola291084 (08.05.2020)

----------


## Wink

документация теперь в онлайне https://confluence.dalion.ru/dum/lat...enie-magazinom

----------

nikola291084 (08.05.2020)

----------


## dnm2008

дистриб 2ой версии выложите ктонить плз

----------


## dnm2008

> дистриб 2ой версии выложите ктонить плз


в шапке нашел, спасибо

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужна документация "ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином" (руководство пользователя и администрирование). Есть старая от 2015 года. Может у кого есть более новая.


https://confluence.dalion.ru/dum/latest  Давно уже только онлайн версия.

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа нужен эмулятор ключа для ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0. Есть у кого ? Буду очень благодарен. Финансово тоже. seregavd@rambler.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Разобрался? Тоже интересует


Если есть ключ для версии 2.0 то проблем не будет.

----------


## Vollmond

> Ключ платный? Если да то почем? И можно подробнее про процесс перехода? Необходимо работать в далионе с ЭДО, как я понял это реализовано уже в версии 2.0


Смотря какой у вас ключ (железный и программный). Процесс перехода довольно прост, берете конфигурацию 2.0 и переходите на нее через обновление текущей

----------


## vova_l

> Разобрался? Тоже интересует


Да, разобрался, подключили пакет сервисов, и обновился до текущей версии.

----------


## Vollmond

> Ключ usb, железный видать


Если нужен также usb, то надо делать замену через партнера софт баланс + пакет сервисов покупать

----------


## Wanderer_R

> Ключ платный? Если да то почем?


Да, платный. 3000 руб, если на носителе USB. Если Пакет сервисов интересует, пиши в личку цена ниже будет. Договоримся!

----------


## Tamerlan123

у кого нибудь есть кряк и релиз далион скиньте пожалуйста. отблагодарю

----------


## Alph

Существует кряк на Далион 2? Поделитесь, если есть!

----------


## Alph

> Существует кряк на Далион 2? Поделитесь, если есть!


 за вознаграждение

----------


## ZELEZYKA

> ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз 2.0.04.01


Можете выложить последний релиз?

----------


## Bayker

Привет всем, есть у кого ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД 3?
Даже демо подойдет, пощупать хотелось бы.

----------


## Klen2005

https://dalion.ru/product/terminal_access/  щупайте, можете даже на вкус попробовать.

----------


## Wanderer_R

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином УНО релиз 2.0.07.07

https://dropmefiles.com.ua/ru/UYBzSXeGhf

ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО релиз 2.0.07.07

https://dropmefiles.com.ua/ru/vmARPkES7e

Список изменений ДАЛИОН:

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.07.07 от 30.06.2020
1. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка недоступности панели ИС МП для включенного учета маркированной табачной продукции.
 - Исправлены ошибка отображения алгоритмов криптографии. После изменения алгоритмов криптографии не требуется перезапуск конфигурации.
 - Исправлена ошибка миграции ОКС в РИБ при наличии маркированной продукции в некоторых случаях.
 - Исправлена ошибка при принятии приглашения ЭДО при не найденному контрагенте.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.07.06 от 22.06.2020

1. Добавлен отдельный контур по работе с документами ЭДО. В рамках контура отражаются данные, проходящие через ЭДО. Фактические движения товаров отражаются в существующих учетных документах.
 - Отдельная форма для работы с входящими и исходящими документами ЭДО.
 - Работа с приглашениями.
 - Работа с маркированным товаром, полученным от поставщика, и передача маркированного товара получателю.
 - Сопоставление номенклатуры через номенклатуру поставщика. Работа с единицами поставщика (например, блоками).
 - Определение торгового объекта по грузополучателю документа ЭДО.
 - Загрузка и выгрузка дополнительных полей документов ЭДО для товаров и документов.
 - Разделение доступа по торговым объектам. Добавлена роль для работы с ЭДО.
 - Создание приходной накладной на основании документа ЭДО и создание исходящих документов ЭДО на основании возврата поставщику и расходной накладной.
 - Выгрузка в БП документов ЭДО.
 - Поддержка загрузки ТОРГ-12, акта об указании услуг, УПД, УКД.
 - Поддержка выгрузки УПД.

2. Работа с маркированным товаром.
 - Добавлены два контура: контур факт и контур ИС МП. 
    - Добавлены движения по контурам. 
	- Добавлен документ передачи кодов маркировки между складами для отражения перемещения внутри организации.
	- Добавлен отчет по движениям.
 - Получение остатков по маркированному товару.
 - Считывание кодов маркировки товаров и упаковок в документах ЭДО при приемке. 
 - Получение состава упаковок.
 - Поддержка процессов:
   - перемаркировка товара,
   - возврат товара в оборот,
   - вывод товара из оборота.
 - Возможность повторной печати КМ.
 - Добавлены коды групп в классификатор ТН ВЭД для быстрого выбора в карточку номенклатуры.
 - Добавлено определение и запись GTIN для блока табачной продукции при считывании в карточке номенклатуры.
3. А также:
 - Добавлен тест сканера для считывания GS1-DataMatrix.
 - Добавлен новый формат обмена для банк-клиента 1.03.
 - Для регламентного задания по запросу марок ЕГАИС увеличен интервал опроса.

4. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка отчета Баланс, если есть документы, созданные в последнюю секунду периода.
 - Исправлена ошибка перехода к контактной информации из фирмы
 - Исправлена ошибка при подключении Frontol AlcoUnit при запуске конфигурации при отсутствии связи.
 - Исправлена ошибка при добавлении номенклатуры в отчет комитенту о продажах.
 - Исправлена ошибка отбора в отчета при восстановлении настройки с установленным отбором по номенклатуре.
 - Исправлена ошибка разбора двойного отчества физ лица на составляющие.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.06.06 от 08.05.2020
1. В документ Марки зала добавлена возможность заполнить номенклатурой, марки которой есть на остатке, но при этом остаток по Р1 и Р2 нулевой.
2. Увеличена разрядность коээфициента пересчета Меркурий в номенклатуре.
3. Добавлена выгрузка признака маркированной продукции по табаку и обуви в Штрих Кассир. Добавлена загрузка кодов идентификации маркирвоанной продукции из Штрих Кассир.
4. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузка нулевой скидки в Frontol.
 - Исправлена ошибка при обмене с 1С: БП счет-фактурами.
 - Исправлена ошибка при обмене с 1С: БП авансовыми отчетами, неверно устанавливался вид операции.
 - Исправлена ошибка при изменении даты в отчете по движениям алкогольной продукции.  
 - Исправлена ошибка отправки заказа кодов маркировки для одежды.
 - Исправлена ошибка выгрузки предмета расчета в Штрих Кассир

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.06.05 от 02.04.2020
1. Добавлена обработка по переводу маркированной партийной алкогольной продукции в поштучный режим.

Список изменений ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином релиз 2.0.06.04 от 26.03.2020
1. Минимальная версия платформы для работы - 8.3.14.1694.
2. Добавлена работа с мобильным приложением ДАЛИОН: Мобильная маркировка.
3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки:
 - Исправлена ошибка запросов марок по немаркируемой алкогольной продукции из мастера ЕГАИС.
 - Исправлена ошибка движения ОКС по Р2 ЕГАИС по маркам переведенным в поштучный режим.
 - Исправлена ошибка при подтверждении перемещения между фирмами.

----------

josky.mks (26.08.2020), root7 (20.07.2020)

----------


## Wanderer_R

> за вознаграждение


Да нет. Переходите на лицензию. Могу помочь! Пишите в личку.

----------


## Ольгамот

на какую почту вам написать?

----------


## pioksen

Поделитесь крайним релизом ДУМ ПРО 2.0.08.01

----------


## nikser

Дистрибутив Далион УНО 2.0.08.02   https://ru.files.fm/u/hv4ttxk7
Дистрибутив Далион ПРО 2.0.08.02   https://ru.files.fm/u/a368ph99

----------

ikalichkin (25.08.2020), josky.mks (26.08.2020), pioksen (26.08.2020)

----------


## josky.mks

Доброго времени суток, товарищи. Подскажите пожалуйста, появился ли у кого эмулятор ключа для "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 2.0 ?

----------


## f.z.54@yandex.

Всем привет, может кто скинуть обработки по выгрузки: f.z.54@yandex.ru   .Все выше ссылки не рабочие, заранее спасибо

----------


## Sprinter2000

error

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Доброго времени суток, товарищи. Подскажите пожалуйста, появился ли у кого эмулятор ключа для "СОФТ-БАЛАНС: ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином ПРО", релиз 2.0 ?


Даже если и есть такое в природе, то там другой костыль. Конфигурация не будет запускаться, если нет активного "Пакет сервисов" или его же, но купленного и действующего на момент релиза конфигурации.
Грубо говоря. Есть платный "Пакет сервисов", стоит 12к в год. Если он был куплен и активирован, то можно накатить любые версии конфигурации вышедшие в момент его действия. Даже если "Пакет сервисов" закончился, то конфа работать будет. Иначе выдаст ругательство и закроется.

----------


## deucel

Поделитесь последним обновлением на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО 2.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Поделитесь последним обновлением на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином. УНО 2.


https://yadi.sk/d/LOrid32rSktpbw
Только учтите, что если на момент выхода обновления не было активной подписки "Пакет сервисов", то база не запустится. Сделайте копию.
Релиз 2.0.11.01 от 28.10.2020

----------


## deucel

Большое спасибо.
Обновление установилось без проблем, хотя подписка и закончилась (еще не продлили).

----------


## deucel

Большое спасибо.
Обновление установилось без проблем, хотя подписка и закончилась (еще не продлили).

----------


## Sprinter2000

Так подписка у Вас может закончилась после 28.10:)

----------


## Klen2005

Аутсорсинг обработки первичных документов в Далион. Кто занимается такой услугой? В личку пришлите условия.

----------


## nikser

> Аутсорсинг обработки первичных документов в Далион. Кто занимается такой услугой? В личку пришлите условия.


Что вы подразумеваете под обработкой первичных документов? Каких? Дальнейшая судьба полученной информации по первичке? Опишите подробно.

----------


## Klen2005

Ввод приходных накладных.

----------


## yurik_ptz

Может у кого есть Далион управление магазином ПРО 1.2.51.06 скиньте пождалуйста

----------


## nikser

Интересует кого-нибудь Пакет сервисов к Далион УНО/ПРО? Если да, то пишите в личку. О цене договоримся.

----------


## Klen2005

> Может у кого есть Далион управление магазином ПРО 1.2.51.06 скиньте пождалуйста


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/X57LPplVgE4B

----------


## Rewind

[QUOTE=nikser;577841]


> Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями. https://files.fm/u/u3ywqkp5


Можно повторить? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Rewind

> Кому нужны обработки по Далион-пользуйтесь. В этом сборнике есть обработки как для программистов 1С, так и администраторов 1С, а так же обычных пользователей Далион. 
> https://ru.files.fm/u/cy2gqa6x


И это тоже можно повторить? Премного благодарен

----------


## rust6208

Спасибо за ссылки, но на files.fm эит файлов нет пишет, что удалены.

----------


## rust6208

[QUOTE=Rewind;614732]


> Можно повторить? Заранее благодарен.


Спасибо за ссылки, но на files.fm эит файлов нет пишет, что удалены.

----------


## ssbt

Добрый день
у кого нибудь есть последствий дистрибутив далион ТРЕНД
нужны только правила обмена с БП 3.0

----------


## ssbt

Добрый день
у кого нибудь есть последствий дистрибутив далион ТРЕНД
нужны только правила обмена с БП 3.0

----------


## SeregaVD

Господа добрый день. Угостите пожалуйста эмулятором ключа с адекватным вознаграждением на Далион 2.0 ПРО

----------


## nikser

> Господа добрый день. Угостите пожалуйста эмулятором ключа с адекватным вознаграждением на Далион 2.0 ПРО


Не найдете. Не реально с новой системой лицензирования, по крайней мере сейчас и в ближайшее будущее. Могу помочь с лицензией. Всё вопросы в личку

----------


## nikser

> Господа добрый день. Угостите пожалуйста эмулятором ключа с адекватным вознаграждением на Далион 2.0 ПРО


Не найдете. Не реально с новой системой лицензирования, по крайней мере сейчас и в ближайшее будущее. Могу помочь с лицензией. Всё вопросы в личку

----------


## ikalichkin

> Господа добрый день. Угостите пожалуйста эмулятором ключа с адекватным вознаграждением на Далион 2.0 ПРО


*nikser*, а что, старый эмуль не прокатывает? *Dalk.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

Bladenv (27.04.2021)

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день нет под 2.0 он не подходит. Может я чего не знаю подскажите пожалуйста если я ошибаюсь

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день нет под 2.0 он не подходит. Может я чего не знаю подскажите пожалуйста если я ошибаюсь


Конечно не подходит. Старый эмулятор под Guardant, а новый на Sentinel. Изменилась система лицензирования. Теперь с истекшим пакетом сервисов нельзя обновляться и функционал усекается. Поэтому необходимо иметь активный пакет сервисов.

----------


## Erus

Вопрос. Кто сталкивался. Сраный далик 2.0.13.17, на РДП терминале начал угонять проц в аут, при 3 всего пользователях. Пере пребывал множество платформ 32 битных. 64 заводится, но отвариваются ценики и еще железо.  стартуешь на 1.2 далик на   8.3.13.1198, все ровно. и 15 пользователей разом.  С быдловатыми техами из софтбаланса и связываться не хочу, кто связавался, знает о чем я. Подкиньте сборку платформы, которая не выпендривается.

----------


## Danila180

Друзья, а Далион уже умеет шины и покрышки маркировать?

----------


## vova_l

> Вопрос. Кто сталкивался. Сраный далик 2.0.13.17, на РДП терминале начал угонять проц в аут, при 3 всего пользователях. Пере пребывал множество платформ 32 битных. 64 заводится, но отвариваются ценики и еще железо.  стартуешь на 1.2 далик на   8.3.13.1198, все ровно. и 15 пользователей разом.  С быдловатыми техами из софтбаланса и связываться не хочу, кто связавался, знает о чем я. Подкиньте сборку платформы, которая не выпендривается.


Платформу какую используете?

----------


## vova_l

> Друзья, а Далион уже умеет шины и покрышки маркировать?


Еще нет.

----------

Danila180 (09.02.2021)

----------


## Danila180

> Еще нет.


а не говорят, когда приблизительно будет реализовано? Заранее благодарен за инфу.

----------


## Oleg2021

Здравствуйте. Окна открываются не полном режиме. Приходится делать восстановление полного окна и разворачивать на весь экран

----------


## vova_l

> а не говорят, когда приблизительно будет реализовано? Заранее благодарен за инфу.


В честном знаке с 1 марта 2021 г. розница. Обновление думаю скоро будет на Далион.

----------


## vova_l

> Здравствуйте. Окна открываются не полном режиме. Приходится делать восстановление полного окна и разворачивать на весь экран


Вам нужно кеш почистить. Это просто удалите базу из списка и добавьте обратно.

----------


## nikser

> Здравствуйте. Окна открываются не полном режиме. Приходится делать восстановление полного окна и разворачивать на весь экран


Попробуйте этой утилитой решить проблему сжатия табличной части документа.   http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7415057

----------


## Danila180

> В честном знаке с 1 марта 2021 г. розница. Обновление думаю скоро будет на Далион.


 Спасибо за инфу, но на честном знаке написано так:
15 декабря 2020 г.

— Запрет приобретения немаркированных шин
— Запрет реализации немаркированных шин
— Право хранить немаркированные шины
С 1 марта будет вообще полный запрет на хранение даже, на сколько я понял. 
В общем, Далион подзадержался сильно, судя по срокам, изложенным на честном знаке. Бедные люди, которые вообще на него перешли в такой ситуации:)

----------


## roman3d

Господа, есть железный usb ключ от далиона (зеленый такой и на нем номер), но как я понимаю, он все равно привязан к какому то конкретному компьютеру?

И как его отвязать если другого ПК уже не существует?

----------


## roman3d

Господа, есть железный usb ключ от далиона (зеленый такой и на нем номер), но как я понимаю, он все равно привязан к какому то конкретному компьютеру?

И как его отвязать если другого ПК уже не существует?

----------


## nikser

> Господа, есть железный usb ключ от далиона (зеленый такой и на нем номер), но как я понимаю, он все равно привязан к какому то конкретному компьютеру?
> 
> И как его отвязать если другого ПК уже не существует?


Это аппаратный ключ. Он скорее всего не зарегистрирован на сервере лицензирования. Зайдите на lk-sb.ru и зарегистрируйтесь там, заполнив анкету. Потом, можете обратиться к партнеру Софт Баланса в вашем регионе и подать заявку на замену ключа Guardant Далион 1.2 на Далион 2.0 на Sentinel. Вам придет электронный ключ на почту от вашего партнера, но в течение месяца вы обязаны вернуть аппаратный ключ Guardant через партнера на Софт Баланс. Электронный ключ вы можете активировать и привязать лицензию к компьютеру. Если хотите, то можете приобрести аппаратный ключ Sentinel и активировать лицензию на него. Но это необходимо сделать до активации на компьютер. Иначе, вам придется менять лицензию. Замена ключа бесплатна, но аппаратный ключ стоит 3000-3500 руб.

----------


## MAXXL

Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином 2? Работу с одеждой и выгрузкой во Фронтол там уже сделали?

----------


## vova_l

> Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином 2? Работу с одеждой и выгрузкой во Фронтол там уже сделали?


Добрый день! Не знаю, нужно или нет. Вот ссылка: https://dropmefiles.com/S1ZTH    Да работу с одеждой добавили.

----------

MAXXL (23.03.2021), root7 (23.03.2021)

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день. Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином 2? Работу с одеждой и выгрузкой во Фронтол там уже сделали?


Если Пакет сервисов активен, то можете скачать и сами с личного кабинета Софт Баланса, а если нет, то обновлением убъете базу. Не забывайте перед обновлением делать архив.

----------


## octaeder

Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином ПРО 2.0 Ссылка выше уже не работает!!!

----------


## octaeder

Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином ПРО 2.0 Ссылка выше уже не работает!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Может кто-нибудь выложить конфигурацию актуальную для Управления магазином ПРО 2.0 Ссылка выше уже не работает!!!


DalionPro Setup 2.0.14.04:*скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

AdzuraPro (01.04.2021), iskurt (27.06.2022), Klen2005 (03.04.2021), Yurissum (05.05.2021)

----------


## e.a.minakov

Народ кто нибудь делал переход с ут 10.3 на Далион УНО?

----------


## Yurissum

Через конвертацию данных делал лет пять назад.

----------


## nikser

> Народ кто нибудь делал переход с ут 10.3 на Далион УНО?


Делаю. Если нужен переход, то пишите в личку.

----------


## nikser

> Народ кто нибудь делал переход с ут 10.3 на Далион УНО?


Есть вопрос. Что переносить? 
Номенклатуру с ШК, остатками и ценами? Или и документы тоже?

----------


## gpetrv

Поделитесь ломаным Далионом УНО/Про любой версии для ознакомления/пробы

----------


## yurik_ptz

куда скинуть?

----------

gpetrv (23.04.2021)

----------


## gpetrv

> Поделитесь ломаным Далионом УНО/Про любой версии для ознакомления/пробы


 gpetrv@rambler.ru

----------


## pavel_sor

Добрый день, а можно тоже эту обработку
Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями.

----------


## mixperez

Подскажите пожалуйста какой последний релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином ред. 1.2 

У контрагента сейчас 1.2.51.07

----------


## nikser

> Подскажите пожалуйста какой последний релиз ДАЛИОН: Управление Магазином ред. 1.2 
> 
> У контрагента сейчас 1.2.51.07


Это и есть последний. Если клиент работает с алкоголем, табаком, молочной продукцией (и всеми производными мороженое, сыры и т.п.), бутылированной водой, то необходимо переходить на 2.0. Это в том случае, если Далион лецинзированный. Если нет, то покупаете лицензию на платформу и конфигурацию, и легализуете базу данных Далион.

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день, а можно тоже эту обработку
> Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями.


Перенос справочников https://ru.files.fm/u/w5xsvk42g

----------


## mixperez

Хммм, странно, чего тогда сломался обмен между БП и Далион, через универсальный формат.

----------


## nikser

> Хммм, странно, чего тогда сломался обмен между БП и Далион, через универсальный формат.


Перенастройте. Сделайте выгрузку в файл. Источник правил Конфигурация.

----------


## nikser

> Хммм, странно, чего тогда сломался обмен между БП и Далион, через универсальный формат.


Как вы настраивали выгрузку?

----------


## pavel_sor

Спасибо огромное

----------


## pavel_sor

Доброго дня, поделитесь групповой обработкой справочников и документов Далион Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 2.0
перенес номенклатуру, все что было кг. стало штукой.
нужна для замены меры измерения, внутри программы нет такой функции

----------


## nikser

> Доброго дня, поделитесь групповой обработкой справочников и документов Далион Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 2.0
> перенес номенклатуру, все что было кг. стало штукой.
> нужна для замены меры измерения, внутри программы нет такой функции


Ссылка https://ru.files.fm/u/yx6sps7pt
Чем переносили? Если вы работали в Далион 1.2, то надо было обновить до 2.0.

----------


## divizion100

тоже, пожалуйста vipgsm@mail.ru

----------


## gpetrv

Накопилось несколько вопросов по Далиону для планирования внедрения:
1. лицензия ставится на рабочем месте где запускается 1с если база SQL? Лицензия на 1 рабочее место?
2.Как организовать автономность при отключениях Интернет? В Рознице, например, организована распределенная база и между ними поднята синхронизация по расписанию.
3. Кто реально пользовался ломаной версией 1.2 есть ли там ограничения?

----------


## nikser

> Накопилось несколько вопросов по Далиону для планирования внедрения:
> 1. лицензия ставится на рабочем месте где запускается 1с если база SQL? Лицензия на 1 рабочее место?
> 2.Как организовать автономность при отключениях Интернет? В Рознице, например, организована распределенная база и между ними поднята синхронизация по расписанию.
> 3. Кто реально пользовался ломаной версией 1.2 есть ли там ограничения?


 Лицензия ставится на каждое рабочее место. РИБ работает в Далион отлично. Но на данный момент, РИБ можно организовать в Далион 2.0 версии ПРО. Только она работает в сетке. Ну и  конечно же в Далион Тренд, но там ценник другой. Нужно учесть, что лицензия ставится не только на Далион, но и на Платформу 1С. Не доп. рабочие места, а именно полноценные лицензии. Посчитайте. 55000+13000=68000 - это одно рабочее место, не считая оборудования и доп. расходы (Пакет Сервисов на Далион и ИТС на платформу). Если уж строить сетку, то с хорошим сервером и по RDP. Ну и, естественно, с двухканальным интернетом. С возможностью переключится на другого провайдера в автоматическом режиме или ручками.
В Рознице, как и в других типовых конфигурациях РИБ работает тяжело. Долго и часто со сбоями синхронизирует.
Про ломаную могу сказать одно. Там тоже есть ограничения, но только зависит от того, как ломали. А лучше всего использовать эмулятор, но только с полным "фаршем". А если работаете с ЕГАИС, Маркировкой и Меркурием, а тем более с ЭДО, то про ломаную или эмулятор забудьте. Только лицензия. Может в чем-то могу быть не точным-поправьте.

----------


## gpetrv

РИБ в версии 1,2 ПРО есть. Насколько он работоспособен?
 На сколько важна лицензия на Платформу 1С при использовании лицензии Далиона (с или без пакета сервисов)?

----------


## Sprinter2000

> РИБ в версии 1,2 ПРО есть. Насколько он работоспособен?
>  На сколько важна лицензия на Платформу 1С при использовании лицензии Далиона (с или без пакета сервисов)?


Не важна, как таковая. Только в рамках лицензионной политики.

----------


## Sprinter2000

дубль

----------


## Vollmond

Знает кто, в УНО уже реализована поддержка УТМ 4?

----------


## Sprinter2000

Не один месяц уже как, помнится.

----------


## nikser

> Не один месяц уже как, помнится.


А в каком формате идут документы от поставщиков? В четвертом?
Если работает УТМ 3 и доки идут в 3-м формате, то смысл пока переходить на 4-й.

----------


## alex2108

дд. Дайте пожалуйста ссылки на обработку для сохранения и свёртки базы далион 1.2.51 если можно на почту alex992a@mail.ru

----------


## Avatar_101

Добрый день, а можно тоже эту обработку
Переносит справочники между любыми конфигурациями.
Mantrov1980@gmail.com

----------


## deedoc

Всем привет. Народ подскажите плиз что нужно сделать чтоб начать работать с алкоголем на УТМ4? Есть Далион управление магазином 1.2.51.07. Я так понял надо обновлять.. Можете подсказать что для перехода, что нужно приобрести и вообще цена вопроса по переходу? Можно в личку. Или на почту homeforever.ru@mail.ru

----------


## nikser

> Всем привет. Народ подскажите плиз что нужно сделать чтоб начать работать с алкоголем на УТМ4? Есть Далион управление магазином 1.2.51.07. Я так понял надо обновлять.. Можете подсказать что для перехода, что нужно приобрести и вообще цена вопроса по переходу? Можно в личку. Или на почту homeforever.ru@mail.ru


Для работы на УТМ 4.0 надо иметь Далион 2.0.15.01, и не ниже. Только тут реализована поддержка УТМ 4. Если у вас официальная лицензия на Далион 1.2, то её необходимо заменить на 2.0. Как это сделать я уже писал.

----------


## to4ka66

Есть у кого ни будь последнее обновление на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО ? поделитесь ссылочкой)

----------


## nikser

> Есть у кого ни будь последнее обновление на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО ? поделитесь ссылочкой)


Вам на Далион 1.2 или 2.0?

----------


## nikser

> Есть у кого ни будь последнее обновление на ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином.УНО ? поделитесь ссылочкой)


Далион УНО 2.0   https://ru.files.fm/u/yebdwtb3x
Далион УНО 1.2   https://ru.files.fm/u/e9hxb8dph

Но учтите, если у вас Далион 2.0 и не активен Пакет сервисов, то базу убьете.
По приобретению Пакета сервисов пишите в личку. О цене договоримся.

----------


## to4ka66

> Далион УНО 2.0   https://ru.files.fm/u/yebdwtb3x
> Далион УНО 1.2   https://ru.files.fm/u/e9hxb8dph
> 
> Но учтите, если у вас Далион 2.0 и не активен Пакет сервисов, то базу убьете.
> По приобретению Пакета сервисов пишите в личку. О цене договоримся.



Написал

----------


## Redl1ne29

Здравствуйте, перешел на версию 2.0(2.0.15.01), после перехода перестала работать корректно запись товара в Весы CAS CL5000J Ethernet, Далион пишет что товар выгружает, но в весах не подставляется отдел и товар выгружается как штучный, куда смотреть?

----------


## ALEX-ALEX

Поделитесь пожалуйста версией ПРО 2.0.15.01

----------


## nikser

> Поделитесь пожалуйста версией ПРО 2.0.15.01


Эта версия не работает с УТМ 4. Исправления в 2.0.15.02.
https://ru.files.fm/u/srgq44dvv    Далион ПРО 2.0.15.01
https://ru.files.fm/u/p6pvzkksw   Далион ПРО 2.0.15.02

----------

ALEX-ALEX (14.06.2021)

----------


## pspbelru

> Ссылка https://ru.files.fm/u/yx6sps7pt


По ссылке файл удален. Повторите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vini37

ДУМ УНО 2.0.16.01
ДУМ ПРО 2.0.16.01
Далион Тренд 3.0.16.08

----------

ikalichkin (30.06.2021)

----------


## NewBankirMos

ДУМ ПРО 2.0.16.01

По ссылке файл удален. Повторите, пожалуйста.

----------


## vip.aa22

все ссылки удаленные

----------


## emltc

Здравствуйте! Может кто продать "Подписка ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД (основная поставка) + модуль Маркетинг" на 1 мес.

----------


## vno1978

нужна отученная далион управление магазином про хотя бы 1.2.46 прошу поделитесь, нужна на тесты в общепит

----------


## updake

Господа поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на ДУМ ПРО желательно отученным или подскажите как его отучить updake@gmail.com

----------


## evgenrs

Кто нибудь может поделиться далеон управление магазином? все ссылки удаленные (

----------


## exquisite

Доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста групповой обработкой справочников и документов Далион Управление магазином.ПРО", ред. 2.0, а то все прежние ссылки умерли. Если не затруднит, то на е-мэйл dima4off@mail.ru

----------


## Dymoons

перезалейте плиз!! оч нужно ДАЛИОН ПРО 1.2.46.05 
boy@24boy.ru

----------


## trim74

Вытащу любые данные из dt-файла, любые отчёты, документы если вы знаете пароль от пользователя с полными правами
без ключа защиты

----------


## turbodelphi

Перезалейте, пожалуйста, ДУМ УНО. Спасибо!
По всем ссылкам уже удалено...

----------


## tigrandis

Повторите пжл, все ссылки пустые (

----------


## MrPavlik

> Здравствуйте! Может кто продать "Подписка ДАЛИОН: ТРЕНД (основная поставка) + модуль Маркетинг" на 1 мес.


А зачем именно такой? Если вам на один ПК надо, могу сделать с привязкой к ПК вариант без ограничения по времени.

----------


## Surfer2007

Кто-нибудь переходил с Трактира HeadOffice на Далион: Управление магазином?

----------


## stels-il

Добрый день кто подскажет
Выгружаю на кассу остатки: выдает такую ошибку
Служебные задания.Ручная выгрузка товаров: Ошибка формирования файла товаров!
{ОбщийМодуль.ТорговоеОбору  дованиеККМАТОЛСервер.Моду  ь(799)}: Преобразование значения к типу Число не может быть выполнено
Далион Тренд 3.0.20.24, платформа 8.3.19.1467

----------


## nikser

> Кто-нибудь переходил с Трактира HeadOffice на Далион: Управление магазином?


Вам нужен перенос номенклатуры?

----------


## skysimm

Добрый день. Нужен перенос номенклатуры со старой базы на новую. Может есть у кого обработка?

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день. Нужен перенос номенклатуры со старой базы на новую. Может есть у кого обработка?


Могу перенести если есть необходимость. Обработкой все равно не перенесёте один в один. Надо будет код для переноса писать.

----------


## kotstantin123

"Далион: Управление Магазином" 1.2.41
Утерян ключ (gпо ошибке выкинула уборщица=( )
Скиньте версию с отключенной проверкой лицензии на почту  xin2@ya.ru
Либо подскажите, как решить эту ситуацию( Есть лицензия на ЛАЙТ, но она не позволяет работать с маркировкой товаров( Работа встала, служба поддержки просит 60К....

----------


## oemprod45

Добрый день. Поделитесь у кого есть обработки/правила перехода перехода с далион лайт  1.2.19.1 на УНО 1.2.29.07 на oemprod@gmail.com

----------


## Sergk1976

Здравствуйте.
Нет ли у кого отученной версии Далион Тренд 3.0

----------


## pan_bear

Всех приветствую, будьте добры скиньте кто-нибудь установочный файл или ссылку на скачивание "Утилита лицензирования Далион". почта pan_bear@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## hotpuls

Добрый день. Далион Управление магазином УНО и ТСД Атол smart lite можно подружить из коробки или нужен еще сторонний софт?

----------


## deedoc

> Добрый день. Далион Управление магазином УНО и ТСД Атол smart lite можно подружить из коробки или нужен еще сторонний софт?


ТСД Атол smart lite - это только железка, нужен на него софт, который умеет обмениваться с Вашим ПО.

----------


## deedoc

> Добрый день. Далион Управление магазином УНО и ТСД Атол smart lite можно подружить из коробки или нужен еще сторонний софт?


ТСД Атол smart lite - это только железка, нужен на него софт, который умеет обмениваться с Вашим ПО.

П.С. с 1С часто ставим Клеверенс Магазин 15, поддерживает и Далион (не реклама)

----------


## AndyKKKK

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого обновление на Далион: Управление магазином УНО 2.0.28.06? Заранее признателен.

----------


## vova_l

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого обновление на Далион: Управление магазином УНО 2.0.28.06? Заранее признателен.


https://dropmefiles.com/5wj5v

----------

AndyKKKK (04.12.2022)

----------


## AndyKKKK

> https://dropmefiles.com/5wj5v


Спасибо за ссылку, но это Далион Про, а мне нужно УНО :(

----------


## akv1970

Есть ключ УМ Про 5 р\м может надо кому, мой личный кабинет, лицензия на меня.

----------


## nealaran

Добрый день! 
Помогите плз, очень нужен Далион: Управление магазином 2.0.28.06 (УНО/ПРО)? Заранее признателен.

----------


## nealaran

Добрый день! 
Помогите плз, очень нужен Далион: Управление магазином 2.0.28.06 (УНО/ПРО)? Заранее признателен.

----------


## AndyKKKK

> Добрый день! 
> Помогите плз, очень нужен Далион: Управление магазином 2.0.28.06 (УНО/ПРО)? Заранее признателен.


https://dropmefiles.com/6rVMs Далион: Управление магазином 2.0.28.06 (ПРО)

----------

ikalichkin (15.12.2022), nealaran (14.12.2022)

----------

